# The Official Tennis Thread - Part 2



## Tazmo (Mar 30, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## NinjaJedi007 (Mar 30, 2012)

*The Official Tennis Thread*

Talk about anything tennis here: who your favorite/least favorite players are, memorable recent tourneys or matches you've seen, if you play often, what you're improving about your game, whatever! If you like tennis or even if you dont, say a little something about it here. 

I personally love it. I got into it about 2 years ago and I can't stop playing. As of now I like singles matches more than doubles. Maybe I just need to play more doubles to appreciate it more


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 30, 2012)

I wish I was rich. I could have watched all these matches


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 30, 2012)

Murray would always be at his best against Rafa's dodgy knees.


----------



## Federer (Mar 30, 2012)

Puny Rafa, withdrawing like that.


----------



## Meraxes (Mar 30, 2012)

He said the other day his knee was bothering him, and what with the clay season coming up I would have thought he would go out if he thought it could ruin that, I wouldn't say it was puny of him. A return of the Knee Tendinitis from 2009? I hope not. I wanted him to win the whole tournament.

Federer out? Nadal out? No chance of a beautiful final!

The way Djoko was playing tonight and last night though, he has this in the bag, but still, Go Andy! British Pride!


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 30, 2012)

Meraxes said:


> He said the other day his knee was bothering him, and what with the clay season coming up I would have thought he would go out if he thought it could ruin that, I wouldn't say it was puny of him. A return of the Knee Tendinitis from 2009? I hope not. I wanted him to win the whole tournament.
> 
> Federer out? Nadal out? No chance of a beautiful final!
> 
> The way Djoko was playing tonight and last night though, he has this in the bag, but still, Go Andy! British Pride!



British when he wins, useless Scotsman when he loses.


----------



## Meraxes (Mar 30, 2012)

We in England are proud of of our Scottish Brothers... when they are winning 

Also, surprised about Monaco in the second set! Over now, but I stopped watching when the bagel happened and then I had a glance back at the live score and it was a tie break. Shows me!


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 30, 2012)

ah that's too bad for rafa. i wanted to see nole against him in the finals


----------



## Sin (Mar 30, 2012)

I was screaming my ass off during the tiebreaker.

Monaco had an awesome week. Proud of him.


----------



## Savior (Mar 31, 2012)

Murray into Miami final after last four opponent Nadal withdraws 

C'mon Nadal...
Oh well...Novak better school him in the final.


----------



## Meraxes (Mar 31, 2012)

Proud of Monaco too. Sad for Nadal. Come on Andy! 

To be honest, I don't think my emotions could take Rafa losing to Novak again... Roll on clay court season!


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 31, 2012)

I thought the final was today but it's the woman's final


----------



## Meraxes (Mar 31, 2012)

^Same. Now I have to play board games with the parents. :|


----------



## Xnr (Apr 1, 2012)

Shame Nadal had to run with the prospect of an 8th consecutive spanking being too much for his damaged psyche.




NinjaJedi007 said:


> I personally love it. I got into it about 2 years ago and I can't stop playing. As of now I like singles matches more than doubles. Maybe I just need to play more doubles to appreciate it more



I'm sure you'd love doubles if you find a proper mixed doubles partner .


----------



## Federer (Apr 1, 2012)

I am glad Radwanska beat Shriekpova.

Can't stand that woman. I hope Murray wins, Novak needs to lose some points, so in which case Fed could take no. 1 position, although that's a dream that will probably never come true anymore.


----------



## Meraxes (Apr 1, 2012)

There is not a disgusting amount between the top three any more. It might happen. I want either federer or Nadal as number one. It feels odd with it being neither of them.


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 1, 2012)

Someone gimme a live tennis channel naoi! 

I'm poor, I don't have Sky Sports 2


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 1, 2012)

Djoker steamrolling people as usual


----------



## Meraxes (Apr 1, 2012)

Grrrrr Djokovic. I am getting tired of forcing myself to be pleasant about him, just because he keeps winning. He is a good guy, and I like him... I just liked him more when he was so-so.


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 1, 2012)

i'm so happy nole won pek


----------



## Savior (Apr 1, 2012)

Good win by Novak.
Murray never looked like he was gonna get this..even though he kept the second set close.


----------



## Nic (Apr 2, 2012)

Another win by Djoko.   Clay season is next.


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 2, 2012)

nadal, federer, and murray are now closer than ever. only 900 and 995 points between them.


----------



## Savior (Apr 2, 2012)

Nadal needs to keep up with his performances from last year. I could see him slipping to 3 possibly.


----------



## Meraxes (Apr 2, 2012)

Last year was a fairly so so Nadal year though. Only the three titles and what not. I would think he needs to step up a bit more. In terms of performance, I think he will do well enough to retain second, but not if he keeps injuring himself. 

Just as federer seems to be making a shining come back, something happens to quell it as it happens. I don't see him being number one again, which would be a shame, I would kinda like him to get number one back and then retire, properly at the top. GOAT.

I can't help thinking Miami would have gone to three sets with Nadal playing.


----------



## Savior (Apr 2, 2012)

True. 
I guess it remains to be seen whether Novak really has Rafa's number with this clay court season. This and last year he really has dominated him.

Still hoping for DelPotro to rise back to his US open win level....but who knows...


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 3, 2012)

I got a feeling Djoker will rape the Clay season now. Monte Carlo and French Open, prepare your anus.


----------



## Nic (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm crossing my fingers that Fed and Djoko aren't in the same side of the brackets for the French this time around.


----------



## Meraxes (Apr 3, 2012)

Nadal says his knee is responding well to treatment. Anuses might be safe yet.


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 3, 2012)

Nadal and his injuries


----------



## Meraxes (Apr 3, 2012)

He is a precious, sensitive individual... and I love him for it. Also, speaking of sensitive individuals... I could watch Tyrion slap Joffers all day!


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 16, 2012)

federer isn't in monte-carlo


----------



## Federer (Apr 18, 2012)

I can't play everywhere.

Need to recharge, there's Novak in MC. Eventhough he has Ferrer and Murray on his side of the draw while Rafa has basically no one.


----------



## Federer (Apr 19, 2012)

Novak's grandfather died.

He lost the first set, won the second, now they are in the third, against Dolgopolov, but there's a rain delay. If Rafa meets Nole in the final, assuming the later makes it, he's gonna get raped by an emotional Nole.


----------



## choco bao bao (Apr 20, 2012)

Pumped up for the French Open!


----------



## Meraxes (Apr 20, 2012)

I thought that the draw seemed a little one sided, it looked like all of the 4r matches were with seeded players on Djokovic's side and hardly any on the Rafa side. 

If Djokovic and Nadal meet in the final, then I would say Nadal could take it, I mean there isn't huge distance between them, and it is on clay. Though with Nadal's knee playing up, maybe not.  I don't want to think about what will happen to Rafa's self esteem if he loses to Novak again though, 8/8 is an upsetting loss record for the last 12 months.

French Open is always fun. If only because marks a month until Wimbledon


----------



## Sure (Apr 20, 2012)

Planning on going to Wimbledon and Olympics, should be pretty entertaining.  

French Open, Wimbledon and Olympics in the space of 7-8 weeks, not bad. 

Who do you think will be the person that break the top3/4 monopoly? And when?


----------



## Meraxes (Apr 20, 2012)

3/4? Poor Andy Murray :') Bless him, I want him to win at least one grand slam, for his own sanity.

I don't think it will be any time soon, there is very little space between 2,3 and 4 right now, about like, 1000 points between Feds and Murray, and then there is a huge 3000 point drop down to where tsonga and ferrer are, so I do not think things will change soon. I mean, Djoko was top 4 for ages before becoming one and it has been those four for ages and things don't look set to change.

Actually answering your question, I would like to see Isner come through, people keep saying it's the time for big servers to come back into the game more, it's coming back round to them, either Isner or Tsonga. It's a vain hope, but I would love to see Monaco break top 10 too.


----------



## Meraxes (Apr 21, 2012)

Djokovic v. Nadal final tomorrow. Looking forward to it. Vamos!


----------



## Newbologist (Apr 21, 2012)

Huge final for Nadal, this is his best tournament, the slowest clay court in the world and perfectly suited for his game. If he can't beat Djoko here it would crush him mentally.


----------



## Zach (Apr 22, 2012)

It would crush him mentally for that considering he's the clay master. I hate Nadal but always so tempting to root him over Djoko, I've gotten sick of Djoko domination.


----------



## Aokiji (Apr 22, 2012)

Hopefully Djokovic beats him an 8th time.


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 22, 2012)

should nadal lose, will that pull him down to number 3? or does federer lose some points too for not playing?


----------



## Federer (Apr 22, 2012)

Jαmes said:


> should nadal lose, will that pull him down to number 3? or does federer lose some points too for not playing?



Nadal will remain no. 2.

Nadal 9215
Federer 8880

Nadal's MC points of last year were already dropped, he can only gain points.


----------



## Sure (Apr 22, 2012)

Goodluck to both of them, hoping Nadal wins... like said above I'd rather not have Djoko to become untouchable like he almost did last year.

I wonder which of the Djoko/Nadal/Murray will start to fade first, considering they are so close in age.


----------



## Federer (Apr 22, 2012)

Man, Novak didn't even show up for this match, he was like Federror.

His mind must have been with his deceased grandfather. 

Nadal, congratz with your 8th MC title.


----------



## Meraxes (Apr 22, 2012)

Federer said:


> Man, Novak didn't even show up for this match, he was like Federror.
> 
> His mind must have been with his deceased grandfather.
> 
> Nadal, congratz with your 8th MC title.



This isn't like it's the first match he's played since he died? He managed to pull it off before, so I don't think it can be used as an excuse, even if it was the case. Maybe he just had a bad day?  All players have them. Though it is awful it happened, especially at that time.

Happy for Nadal. 8 losses in a row would have been too much for me, let alone him, seeing as I am a super Nadal fan. 

Also, about who will fade first, I am tempted to say Nadal, just because of the issues he has with his knees and how his style of play doesn't exactly speak of longevity. I think it should also be noted that Nadal has been so good for so long already, and in a way Novak and Murray have not be "around" for as long, so perhaps that will take it's toll too. But you never know. Feds is still amazing and he is 30.


----------



## Federer (Apr 22, 2012)

No, but it's the last match of the tournament, he'll likely go to Serbia today.

He's not playing in Barcelona anyway. This was like the worst match he played in perhaps a year. He had a double digit UE from his backhand side. :WOW


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Apr 22, 2012)

I haven't watched Tennis since the Australian Open. 

I only watch majors


----------



## Zach (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm ready for Wimbleton.


----------



## Meraxes (Apr 22, 2012)

I did hear rumour from tumblr that the funeral was today, but then again, you'd think they'd hold it off one day so he could be there?

I used to only watch majors, but I found I knew very little about how the players were doing when the slams came around, so I got skygo on my laptop and now watch the Davis cup and masters 1000 too, to keep up. 

I think this win will really help Rafa though, even if Djoko wasn't at his best.

French open is before Wimbledon, I am preparing my body for that!


----------



## Aokiji (Apr 22, 2012)

No offence, but Wimbleton?


----------



## Aokiji (Apr 22, 2012)

Meraxes said:


> This isn't like it's the first match he's played since he died? He managed to pull it off before, *so I don't think it can be used as an excuse*, even if it was the case. Maybe he just had a bad day?  All players have them. Though it is awful it happened, especially at that time.
> 
> Happy for Nadal. 8 losses in a row would have been too much for me, let alone him, seeing as I am a super Nadal fan.
> 
> Also, about who will fade first, I am tempted to say Nadal, just because of the issues he has with his knees and how his style of play doesn't exactly speak of longevity. I think it should also be noted that Nadal has been so good for so long already, and in a way Novak and Murray have not be "around" for as long, so perhaps that will take it's toll too. But you never know. Feds is still amazing and he is 30.



I think you should leave the thinking to other people.


----------



## Meraxes (Apr 22, 2012)

Aokiji said:


> I think you should leave the thinking to other people.



I used to, but they made very little sense, so I felt it necessary to step in.


----------



## Zach (Apr 22, 2012)

Aokiji said:


> No offence, but Wimbleton?



And                ?


----------



## Newbologist (Apr 22, 2012)

you spelled it wrong Zach


----------



## Zach (Apr 22, 2012)

Everyone knew what I meant


----------



## GunningForGlory (Apr 22, 2012)

The 'roids of Novak have worn off, now is the time to attack!!!


----------



## Federer (Apr 22, 2012)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> The 'roids of Novak have worn off, now is the time to attack!!!



Oh look, 

Cesc came back from his cave. I suggest you return ASAP, since Nole 2.0 will reappear when the other clay masters start.


----------



## Meraxes (Apr 24, 2012)

Who are we thinking to winning in Barcelona?


----------



## Savior (Apr 25, 2012)

Damn I wonder if this win means Nadal turned it around. Only saw part of the match myself.


----------



## Oracle of Truth (Apr 27, 2012)

Well, you also have to take into account that Nadal was playing Djokovic at a point where the no. 1 seed wasn't at his best, emotionally and in terms of focus. The guy just lost his grandfather after all. 

No matter how you look at it though, Nadal is playing some amazing tennis, and will be the favorite going into the French Open. Still, whether he faces Federer or Djokovic in the final, he will have a tough match.


----------



## Meraxes (Apr 29, 2012)

Nadal has been looking very strong on the clay though, I would never say he would breeze through against the likes of Federer, Djokovic or even Murray on their worst days, but he has to be gaining a lot of confidence with his current (albeit small) run. And that is half the battle. 

Looking forward to tomorrow's match! If I get this essay done I may even get to watch it. Vamos!


----------



## Federer (May 10, 2012)

Nadal lost 

Against his lapdog.


----------



## Newbologist (May 10, 2012)

So did Verdasco take some testosterone injections before the match because god knows he has no balls whenever he faces Nadal.


----------



## Jαmes (May 10, 2012)

verdasco just had nothing to lose. 

in other news, the top 4 frenchmen all lost this round.


----------



## Newbologist (May 10, 2012)

Verdasco actually cried after winning


----------



## Jαmes (May 11, 2012)

and then he got pummeled by berdych


----------



## Federer (May 11, 2012)

Tipsy is about to beat Djoko. :ho


----------



## Jαmes (May 11, 2012)

as much as i want nole to win this and retain his crown, i really like tipsarevic. so i wouldn't mind if he beats nole 

but yeah federer, you better win wimby and the olympics


----------



## Federer (May 11, 2012)

This is the tournament of the upsets. 

Fiasco beats Nadull, Tipsy beats Djoker, will Ferrer beat me?


----------



## Jαmes (May 11, 2012)

good win janko  

next up, federer  

oh if roger wins this tournament he takes back 2nd spot in the rankings.


----------



## Newbologist (May 11, 2012)

If Federer wins madrid he goes back to number 2 and pretty much from now to Cinci has very little to defend, with Nole and Rafas form dropping its not entirely inconceivable that Fed regains number 1 post Wimbledon, who would've thunk that after last year


----------



## Newbologist (May 11, 2012)

Rafa and Nole both complaining about the surface as soon as they lose  

Seriously these guys they benefit from the slowing of all the surfaces but as soon as some sort of attempt to re establish balance is made they start bitching


----------



## Federer (May 12, 2012)

Federer - Tipsy
DelPo - Birdie

Tipsy shouldn't be a big problem, but you never know, on a good day, DelPo and Birdie can beat Federer, but I'm the clear favorite.


----------



## Federer (May 12, 2012)

> AUSSIE HITS FASTEST RECORDED SERVE
> Sam Groth
> by ATP Staff  | 12.05.2012
> 
> ...






Imagine receiving a serve like that on your body, can you say OUCH.........................


----------



## DoflaMihawk (May 12, 2012)

So none of the players like the blue clay then.


----------



## Jαmes (May 12, 2012)

actually, many of the players have already expressed concern for the blue clay when it was first announced and the concerns just happened to balloon after they manifested as losses. federer himself wasn't happy about it and said it wasn't exactly a good surface to play on. its overly slippery nature stifles defense and movement and thus really hampers the styles of say, nole and nadal. 

you can't actually say these guys should just adapt and learn because one's style is his essential weapon when he comes on court. they've been training their asses off to perfect the style they have come to develop with careful consideration to all the so far available surfaces before the blue clay. 

the likes of federer, delpo, berdych, tipsarevic, etc have fewer problems because their style of play is more offensive (although fed's i should admit is one of the most balanced out there). not that nole and rafa can't do offensive but their defensive style is what makes them so hard to beat. in this sense, it "appears" as if roger and the others have "adapted" better to the surface when in reality, they didn't really have to change much of their play style at all. 

on the women's side, serena and azarenka have also commented on the negative aspects of the blue clay so it's pretty obvious the surface has some problems to be looked into.


----------



## Newbologist (May 12, 2012)

Fed vs Berdych for the final.


----------



## Federer (May 12, 2012)

DoflaMihawk said:


> So none of the players like the blue clay then.



Pretty much every player has complained.

Tipsy, Federer, Nadal, Djokovic, Almagro, Wawrinka etc.

However apparently it's not just because of the 'blue' clay, it's not the color, but for some reason it's slippery, perhaps they didn't lay the clay on time or whatever.

They promised next year that it will be much better.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 12, 2012)

Next time, why not make blue tennis balls, so that spectators can follow the match better?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 12, 2012)

So Djo is 2-6 in title defences right now.



> Federer on Madrid: "If you want to be a good claycourt player, you must be able to play everywhere."
> 
> "Madrid has taken a gamble with blue clay. It's always a little different here because of the altitude and we must sit down with the other players to discuss it."
> 
> "It is slippy, there's no doubt about that but that has been the case here for a few years. They haven't yet found the perfect balance. Our job each day is to adapt to the conditions that we face."


----------



## Newbologist (May 13, 2012)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> So Djo is 2-6 in title defences right now.



See, now why couldn't Djoko and Nadal have just stated something like this instead of going on a PMS tirade, oh your gonna skip the events next year? like fuck you are its a MS1000 event the appearance money alone for the top players would convince them to come let alone the points they would lose for not playing. Instead of bitching why not try to better the situation, aren't Nadal and Djoko high ranking members of the players council as well? Use that as power to enact change rather than threatening to boycott one of the biggest tournaments in the world and looking childish while there at it.


----------



## Federer (May 13, 2012)

Watching Azarenka vs Williams


----------



## Jαmes (May 13, 2012)

come on fed. convert those damn break points.


----------



## Jαmes (May 13, 2012)

excellent


----------



## Jαmes (May 13, 2012)

and berdych broke back :/


----------



## Newbologist (May 13, 2012)

Yes Fed won! back to number 2 in the world!


----------



## Federer (May 13, 2012)

Phew, that was a close one.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 13, 2012)

That Swiss Maestro .


----------



## Federer (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Newbologist (May 13, 2012)

Fed looks so awkward


----------



## Meraxes (May 13, 2012)

The one on the left looks to be getting a bit too close... 

I am conflicted... poor Nadal... Yay Federer...

I was very disappointed with people trying to blame their loses on the court. It may be slippery... but it was slippery for everyone playing. They all played in the same conditions... sounded petty to me.


----------



## Zach (May 13, 2012)

Fed gets all the bitches


----------



## Savior (May 13, 2012)

> Roger Federer came back from one set down to beat Tomas Berdych and win the Madrid Open 3-6 7-5 7-5.
> 
> "It was a tough tournament and a brutal draw. Tomas played very well," said Federer *who now replaces Rafael Nadal as world number two.*


----------



## Jαmes (May 15, 2012)

Meraxes said:


> The one on the left looks to be getting a bit too close...
> 
> I am conflicted... poor Nadal... Yay Federer...
> 
> I was very disappointed with people trying to blame their loses on the court. It may be slippery... but it was slippery for everyone playing. They all played in the same conditions... sounded petty to me.



again, the court is slippery to everyone, but it's not as simple as that because defense and movement are heavily stifled here, the two main attributes of the likes of nadal and djokovic that make them very hard to beat. that's their style. the style they've practiced to perfect with respect to all the previously available court types. and now this court comes, essentially robbing these players of their main weapons whereas the offensive style players' main weapons are hardly compromised at all. if you really look at the whole picture, it's a big disadvantage to the top 2 players and those who play like them. 

it would have been better if the entire tournament change was thoroughly discussed with the players themselves. the thing is it wasn't. additionally, you can't expect to make such a drastic change of style out of the blue. it's not fair to say that federer, berdych, ferrer, etc were able to do it because they aren't big defensive movers and rely a lot of hard-hitting and shot placement. they didn't have to make such big changes to adapt and so the court didn't give them too many problems.


----------



## Meraxes (May 15, 2012)

Yeah, I know pretty much all the players were against blue clay, so I feel for them that they had to play on it, but blaming it for them losing is. Haven't they said the blue clay is here to stay though? I couldn't see the ball any better when I watch it, which was the point of blue clay, wasn't it?

Oh well, roll on Rome!


----------



## Jαmes (May 17, 2012)

lol at murray losing again. He doesnt seem to be progressing at clay this season.


----------



## Zach (May 17, 2012)

At least Fed won


----------



## Savior (May 18, 2012)

Jαmes said:


> lol at murray losing again. He doesnt seem to be progressing at clay this season.






> Murray crashes out of Rome Masters
> May 18, 2012 -- Updated 1015 GMT (1815 HKT)



Lol Andy Murray must have the record for crashing out of tournaments.


----------



## Federer (May 18, 2012)

Murray is a joke.

He was better a couple of years ago, it seems like he's not progressing at all.


----------



## Federer (May 18, 2012)

Fed vs Novak

Lapdog vs Nadull


----------



## Xnr (May 18, 2012)

And Nadull gets the #2 back by virtue of 30 pts if he wins the final against Fed. fml.


----------



## Meraxes (May 19, 2012)

Not liking this Nadull thing. I find him very entertaining to watch  But he is also very good looking.

This is going to be the real test for whether Nadal has overcome his Djokovic trauma of last year, I shall be glued to the TV for the whole match. It should be a good one.

Vamos!


----------



## Jαmes (May 19, 2012)

well i wouldnt mind whichever of them wins. Both have been playing well throughout the tournament and both would deserve the trophy. Although i hope nole can pay nadal back for that loss in monte carlo. Go nole!


----------



## Federer (May 20, 2012)

Nole needs to win, that way I can remain the #2, might help my chances at RG if Nole and Rafa meet each other in the semis. :ho


----------



## Federer (May 21, 2012)

The Son of God Djesus faces the Devil's bull.


----------



## Federer (May 21, 2012)

Argh.............Rafa won....argh...


Where is Nole 2.0?


----------



## Jαmes (May 21, 2012)

it seems nadal won't settle for anything less than the king of clay. 

sorry nole  and sorry fed for that short-lived number 2.


----------



## Federer (May 21, 2012)

Only a Swede can beat Rafa at the French Open...


----------



## Mei Lin (May 21, 2012)

Nadal Queen of Clay!!!!!!!


----------



## Meraxes (May 21, 2012)

You are all horribly mean. It was a good win, They both played well and I think Nadal deserved to win given the tennis being played. Novak won a lot last year, there was no way that he could have kept it up all the way through this one. He still had an amazing run last year and he's still number one.

Vamos!


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (May 21, 2012)

They're just jealous of how awesome Nadal is.


----------



## Zach (May 21, 2012)

Nadal is the master of clay.


----------



## Harard (May 22, 2012)

Federer said:


> Argh.............Rafa won....argh...
> 
> 
> Where is Nole 2.0?



When Rafa went 5 sets against Nole in the Australian open I remember telling people that was a huge momentum boost for Rafa even though he lost. That's actually his worst surface and he managed to make Nole work for the win.


----------



## Federer (May 22, 2012)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> They're just jealous of how awesome Nadal is.



Awesome isn't exactly the word I would describe Nadal. 

Staying so far behind the baseline and defend, defend, defend, defend........and wait till the opponent makes an error isn't what I call tennis. Rafa's tennis on clay, like Sampras on 90s grass is just tooo boring to watch, I'm sorry. My eyes bleed. 



Harard said:


> When Rafa went 5 sets against Nole in the Australian open I remember telling people that was a huge momentum boost for Rafa even though he lost. That's actually his worst surface and he managed to make Nole work for the win.



Australian Open isn't his worst surface, the fact that it's his 'worst' major is because he was injured, twice, if I recall. 

The slow surface suits his game, it suits Novak more though.

I don't think that was a huge momentum boost, his opponent had 1 day less to recover, played almost 5 hrs against a red hot Muzza, Rafa won the first set, had a break in the 5th, his opponent was pretty much finished and he still lost.

I think Djokovic isn't mentally as strong as Rafa, the latter will always fight, especially on clay. But I think that Rafa is genetically also superior, he's playing 'power' tennis for more than 8 years, Djokovic had 1 great year and this year he's not as good anymore. 

Novak can't keep up with Rafa, mentally and physically.


----------



## Jαmes (May 24, 2012)

where the hell is soderling anyway? i kinda liked him.


----------



## Federer (May 25, 2012)

He has mono. 

But good news for him though, he's gonna be a daddy.


----------



## Jαmes (May 25, 2012)

he needs to get back on tour  

and congrats to him


----------



## Federer (May 25, 2012)

Guess what, Fed and Djesus are once again drawn in the same half. 

They are not even trying anymore.


----------



## Newbologist (May 25, 2012)

yeah I saw that and loled


----------



## Zach (May 25, 2012)

They want Djoko vs. Nadal finals every time now


----------



## Jαmes (May 25, 2012)

unless nole steps up, we'll see another trophy-biting.


----------



## Savior (May 26, 2012)

So damn disappointed that Fed is on Djoko's side again.


----------



## Jαmes (May 26, 2012)

yeah why can't they let it be nole-murray and roger-rafa?


----------



## Harard (May 29, 2012)

This slam is Rafito's to lose. Nobody's beating him here.


----------



## GunningForGlory (May 29, 2012)

Rafa got a decent rival with Djoker

Fed was just fodder, it was too one sided to be considered a rivalry


----------



## Jαmes (May 29, 2012)

nole has a good motivator to win this though. so does rafa. wonder who's more motivated


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 30, 2012)

Pretty crazy to see Razzano knock Serena out in the first round after all of her previous first round exits.


----------



## Xnr (May 30, 2012)

Fed to do the double quadruple.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 31, 2012)

Anyone impressed with Murray winning against Jarkko despite back pain?

The top 3 would have done that in straight sets without complaining, esp. Nadal.


----------



## Jαmes (May 31, 2012)

last time murray impressed me was at the aussie open in that semi against nole. in between that time and now, not really.


----------



## Mei Lin (May 31, 2012)

Murray probaly get outpushed by Giraldo


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 1, 2012)

ana lost


----------



## Federer (Jun 1, 2012)

Lol Ana, she hasn't been good since she won a slam. 

Generation 'suck' continues to suck.

Too bad that Aga lost to Kuzzie, although I'd like to Kuznetsova to win another slam, she's not the youngest anymore, the youngsters need to step up, man the WTA sucks.


----------



## Federer (Jun 1, 2012)

Fed lost another set today, not looking good, I'm starting to doubt whether he can reach the semi at the French Open.


----------



## Zach (Jun 1, 2012)

Federer said:


> Fed lost another set today, not looking good, I'm starting to doubt whether he can reach the semi at the French Open.



I know


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 1, 2012)

I can't get into tennis until the quarters of a major.


----------



## Zach (Jun 1, 2012)

I usually can't either for lack of knowing most of the players. Also the matches come on at bad times, usually while I'm at work. If I'm off I'll watch though.


----------



## Harard (Jun 1, 2012)

Jαmes said:


> ana lost



Damn shame. I was rooting for her big time.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 1, 2012)

Harard said:


> Damn shame. I was rooting for her big time.



yeah like federer (the member ) said, she hasn't been the same since she won this tournament 4 years ago. 

wait, was that 4 years ago? 

anyway, it looks like it'll be another nole-nadal final.


----------



## Pirao (Jun 2, 2012)

Federer said:


> Fed lost another set today, not looking good, I'm starting to doubt whether he can reach the semi at the French Open.



Nah, I'm sure he will, Berdych will find a way to lose, as he always does. However, Djokovic-Fed semi will not be pretty...


----------



## Meraxes (Jun 2, 2012)

Rafa is playing so well. The King is currently holding court, come bask!

Also, I wouldn't be worried about someone like Federer losing a couple of sets, he is the kinda guy who can do that, while others don't and it not effect him.


----------



## Felt (Jun 3, 2012)

Djokovic down 2 sets...!!


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 3, 2012)

Razzano making hopeless people believe .


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 3, 2012)

LolWTA        .


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 3, 2012)

Holy shit Joker is in a fifth set and federer lost the first one


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 3, 2012)

Cmon joker!


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 3, 2012)

Seppi pushed him but its all good.


----------



## Harard (Jun 3, 2012)

What was the point of Kuznetsova winning her last match if that was the best she had to offer 

Prime Serena was the only dominant female we've had since 4395 years ago.

Joker had a good scare today.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 3, 2012)

Both Fed and Djoker are a bit off. Not gonna worry Nadal with their form atm.


----------



## Federer (Jun 4, 2012)

Rafa played his best match of this year, 6-2, 6-0, 6-0.

And Monaco tried, but there were just too many unforced errors and ridiculous shotmaking from Rafa. :WOW


----------



## Zach (Jun 4, 2012)

Shit, Nadal just dominated. I don't know what's with him and clay courts.


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 4, 2012)

yeah, so I really don't see anyone beating Nadal here unless Murray somehow pulls something out of his ass and plays at a level we've never seen before.......


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 5, 2012)

Both Fed and Djoker look shaky


----------



## Pirao (Jun 5, 2012)

The only one who can beat Nadal here, is Nadal. Maybe DelPo too if he has an awesome day painting the lines, but I doubt it.


----------



## Federer (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm gonna try and jynx Nadal.

Injury............injury............injury...


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 5, 2012)

Great comeback by Federer. Tsonga looks good against Djoker though


----------



## Felt (Jun 5, 2012)

Djokovic just messing...


----------



## Zach (Jun 5, 2012)

Tsonga playing a great game against Djoko, cmon Tsonga


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 5, 2012)

And that's game, Federer babe .


----------



## Zach (Jun 5, 2012)

Dat Fed

Damn Djoko, going to 5th set


----------



## Felt (Jun 5, 2012)

Game, Set and Match Djokovic. \o/


----------



## Zach (Jun 5, 2012)

Damn Djoko Although doesn't matter much him and Fed both would be Nadal's bitch in the finals


----------



## Federer (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## Zach (Jun 5, 2012)

Federer said:


>



                           .


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 5, 2012)

Federer said:


>



 I missed the match what happened?


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 5, 2012)

Federer said:


>


It's either come on (in your face bitches) or shut up bitch


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 5, 2012)

He said shut up to the crowd


----------



## Xnr (Jun 5, 2012)

He said shut up to a stupid woman in the stands who shouted out to his shot at 5-4 in the 2nd set tie-breaker after which Del Potro played a crosscourt forehand and Fed made an error. Obviously, it affected him and he was annoyed. Good on him.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 5, 2012)

Edit' Shut up bitch '

You don't want to get Fed Mad.


----------



## Federer (Jun 6, 2012)

Federer said:


>



You see my hand, I'm ready to pimpslap someone.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 6, 2012)

oh my god it's so funny


----------



## Sure (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm never going to watch Maria Sharapova live at Wimbledon, can't even stand her grunts on tv...


----------



## Zach (Jun 6, 2012)

Caeser Clown said:


> I'm never going to watch Maria Sharapova live at Wimbledon, can't even stand her grunts on tv...



You are going to wimbledon? Thats awesome. I dont blame you her grunting is annoying. At least she is easy on the eyes


----------



## Sure (Jun 6, 2012)

True 

Probably only going to be able see 4th/3rd round and some finals (school), but that's good enough for me. Hopefully British weather won't screw up my trip.

Nadal looks unbeatable once again, Murray lost to Ferrer, not that surprised considering one is their weakest surface and one is their best. Djoko - Fed will be interesting, if Djoko gets through, it's most likely 15 sets or 14 sets in 3 matches he would have played, compared to the probable 9/10 nadal will play, in the last 3 matches. Can't see anyone beating Nadal.


----------



## Xnr (Jun 6, 2012)

Caeser Clown said:


> I'm never going to watch Maria Sharapova live at Wimbledon, can't even stand her grunts on tv...



I've seen her live at Wimbledon. Curiously, it's not as bad live as on TV.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 6, 2012)

Nadal chilling and winnin'


----------



## Rasendori (Jun 6, 2012)

As much as I want Fed to win, I want Ferrer to troll out the French open trophy.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 6, 2012)

Ferrer has no shot against Nadal, Joker will be physically drained by Seppi,Tsonga and Fed before the Final. Please just don't let Sharapova win. Take her out Kvitova.


----------



## Zach (Jun 6, 2012)

Caeser Clown said:


> True
> 
> Probably only going to be able see 4th/3rd round and some finals (school), but that's good enough for me. Hopefully British weather won't screw up my trip.
> 
> Nadal looks unbeatable once again, Murray lost to Ferrer, not that surprised considering one is their weakest surface and one is their best. Djoko - Fed will be interesting, if Djoko gets through, it's most likely 15 sets or 14 sets in 3 matches he would have played, compared to the probable 9/10 nadal will play, in the last 3 matches. Can't see anyone beating Nadal.



That's better than nothing although is too bad you can't be seeing the semi finals and finals. 

Nadal on clay is like Kisame in water


----------



## Savior (Jun 6, 2012)

Lmao



> Andy Murray says he is happy with his French Open campaign despite his quarter-final defeat by David Ferrer.



This dude for real?

It's the big three then everyone else honestly.


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Jun 6, 2012)

I was looking forward to watch both the matches..But fell asleep after 1st set of Nadal match 

Anyway I hope that either Federer/Djokovic win this year's French Open 



Savior said:


> This dude for real?
> 
> It's the big three then everyone else honestly.



Its been like that for a while .


----------



## Savior (Jun 6, 2012)

The way Murray gets hyped up by the press you would think he was a multiple slam winner though. Gets so much credit when he hasn't achieved anything in the majors compared to the top 3.


----------



## Sure (Jun 7, 2012)

During the hard court season, I'd say he isn't that much off the big 3. It's his clay court game that really sucks. 

If he won versus Ferrer he'd be in the top 10 Major Semi Finalist appearances, though.


----------



## Federer (Jun 7, 2012)

Nadal got this. Unless an injury happens, if the 'Borg curse' strikes yet again. 

Hopefully Kvitova knocks out Shriekpova, although it is highly unlikely, Petra is an UE machine.

I want a Stosur - Kvitova final, that way both can win, Sam has a horrible h2h against Sharapova, she likely has no chance beating her in the final, unless she has that form, that she had in the USO of last year.


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Jun 7, 2012)

Savior said:


> The way Murray gets hyped up by the press you would think he was a multiple slam winner though..



Yeah..the British press always over hypes him . 

Every Grandslam (Other than French Open) they act as if Murray will win it . Cant blame them though..Been a while since a Brit has won one 



Savior said:


> Gets so much credit when he hasn't achieved anything in the majors compared to the top 3.



I agree . Also Tbh I doubt if he can win a GS in the near future with Djokovic (On a Rampage) , Federer and Nadal around . He seems to choke during big moments .

IMO his best chance was 2011 Aussie open..Too bad for him Djokovic just got started ..LOL .


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 7, 2012)

It is Official, WTA shouldn't be funded anymore and should be ignored and doesnt deserve on tv  Freaking Errani in a French Open Final ;lmao


----------



## Jimin (Jun 7, 2012)

What's wrong with an underdog in the Finals? That's why you play the games.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 7, 2012)

Now Sharapova will just roll over her. Errani will roll over.


----------



## Federer (Jun 7, 2012)

Can't see Errani beating Shriekpova.

Unless doublefaultpova appears. 
Highly doubtful though.

I want Fed to bend over, let Djokovic try and handle Rafa, who knows, reaching the final might awaken his inner self. 

Doubtful though, he's in very poor form right now. 

Ferrer works hard, but he can't beat Rafa. Unless he gets injured. Please god, the devil cannot win.


----------



## Zach (Jun 7, 2012)

I'd rather see Fed take Djoko then Rafa in the finals, but it's only a dream

Sharapova going to complete the career Grand Slam


----------



## Savior (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm not sure what I want tommorow...I want Roger to win...but then if he does Nadal wins the French for sure..


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Jun 8, 2012)

Savior said:


> I'm not sure what I want tommorow...I want Roger to win...but then if he does Nadal wins the French for sure..



If there is 1 thing more that I want from Federer..It'd be beating Nadal in French Open finals .

But that seems unlikely


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 8, 2012)

Ferrer wins 5 games,that's why I want Murray to win in that quarter instead


----------



## Pirao (Jun 8, 2012)

Mei Lin said:


> Ferrer wins 5 games,that's why I want Murray to win in that quarter instead



Like Murray would have done any better.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 8, 2012)

Pirao said:


> Like Murray would have done any better.



6-4, 7-5, 6-4 last year is way better. Ferrer just roll over .


----------



## Pirao (Jun 8, 2012)

Mei Lin said:


> 6-4, 7-5, 6-4 last year is way better. Ferrer just roll over .



Because that was the result last year it means this year the result will be the same, right? So simplistic. Rafa today was destructive, if Murray had been in there he would have got whooped even worse.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 8, 2012)

Meh, Nadal is just destroying right now.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 8, 2012)

Pirao said:


> Because that was the result last year it means this year the result will be the same, right? So simplistic. Rafa today was destructive, if Murray had been in there he would have got whooped even worse.



Exactly, so how do you know Murray wouldn't do better either.Since they always has competive matches,even on clay. Ferrer was going to fold. Murray would do better than 5 Games. Nadal wasn't even that destructive today,Ferrer folded with loads of Errors.*
2.05882353* % over winners

12/2012 *ATP Miami (USA)*HardAndy MurrayRafael Nadal*w/o* *1/2*2.36-1.58
40/2011 *ATP Tokyo (JPN)*HardAndy MurrayRafael Nadal*3-6 6-2 6-0* *Final*2.47-1.53$35/2011 *ATP U.S. Open  (USA)*HardRafael NadalAndy Murray*6-4 6-2 3-6 6-2* *1/2*1.92-1.86
25/2011 *ATP Wimbledon  (GBR)*GrassRafael NadalAndy Murray*5-7 6-2 6-2 6-4* *1/2*1.46-2.69
21/2011 *ATP French Open  (FRA)*ClayRafael NadalAndy Murray*6-4 7-5 6-4* *1/2*1.18-4.79
15/2011 *ATP Monte-Carlo (MON)*ClayRafael NadalAndy Murray*6-4 2-6 6-1* *1/2*1.06-8.66
47/2010 *ATP London (GBR)*I_HardRafael NadalAndy Murray*7-6(5) 3-6 7-6(6)* *1/2*1.49-2.58
32/2010 *ATP Toronto (CAN)*HardAndy MurrayRafael Nadal*6-3 6-4* *1/2*2.25-1.63
25/2010 *ATP Wimbledon  (GBR)*GrassRafael NadalAndy Murray*6-4 7-6(6) 6-4* *1/2*1.62-2.27
3/2010 *ATP Australian Open  (AUS)*HardAndy MurrayRafael Nadal*6-3 7-6(2) 3-0 ret.* *1/4*1.85-1.94
15/2009 *ATP Monte-Carlo (MON)*ClayRafael NadalAndy Murray*6-2 7-6(4)*


----------



## Pirao (Jun 8, 2012)

Mei Lin said:


> Exactly, so how do you know Murray wouldn't do better either.Since they always has competive matches,even on clay. Ferrer was going to fold. Murray would do better than 5 Games. Nadal wasn't even that destructive today,Ferrer folded with loads of Errors.*
> 2.05882353* % over winners



Because I watched Nadal play today, and Murray's match against Ferrer on Wednesday. Murray would have got destroyed? Ferrer didn't fold, he got steamrolled by the superior player.

Now I want you to tell me how do you know an inferior clay court player, that also lost to the player that got destroyed against Nadal today, would do better?


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 8, 2012)

well nole versus roger now. i don't think it'd matter who will win though. nadal looks set to take the title.


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Jun 8, 2012)

Jαmes said:


> well nole versus roger now. i don't think it'd matter who will win though. nadal looks set to take the title.



Stay strong bro...


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 8, 2012)

Pirao said:


> Because I watched Nadal play today, and Murray's match against Ferrer on Wednesday. Murray would have got destroyed? Ferrer didn't fold, he got steamrolled by the superior player.
> 
> Now I want you to tell me how do you know an inferior clay court player, that also lost to the player that got destroyed against Nadal today, would do better?



He's balls is way different , Ferrer hits loads of topspin,Nadal is too comfortable with that
Murray would give him different balls to deal with.  Nadal Beats Fed all the time outdoors, than Joker beats Nadal . It's not even hard to explain ,its fact, Nadal is more troubled by Murray on clay than Ferrer. 

Nadal say it all the time. But ultimately ,both of them don't stand a chance, I am saying Murray would do better in terms of matches before hand, his balls give Nadal more trouble,while Ferrer same top spin balls, is too predictable for Nadal. Also prove from last year. Ferrer made loads of error when he can't hit through Nadal. Murray would have done better,he lost to Ferrer, his own fault, match was on his raquet. mentally he's weak.

Now explain to me why wouldn't Murray do better,beside because he lose to Ferrer ,who lost Nadal easily,which doesn't mean S**t. Different match up. Please give me all the info.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 8, 2012)

What does it matter? It's Nadal on clay. Good luck with that.


----------



## Savior (Jun 8, 2012)

This is going to be an incredibly difficult out for Nole. He has a shot but I'd say 20% ....Rafa is just ridiculous on clay. No other way to put it...he is by far the best clay court player to play Tennis.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 8, 2012)

Fed choked all those breaks . But maybe its better than to give that runner up speech, let joker handle that


----------



## Savior (Jun 8, 2012)

Nadal must be so pumped up to play Novak...all those losses have got to have left a bitter taste. Hope it's a good match.


----------



## Pirao (Jun 8, 2012)

Mei Lin said:


> He's balls is way different , Ferrer hits loads of topspin,Nadal is too comfortable with that
> Murray would give him different balls to deal with.  Nadal Beats Fed all the time outdoors, than Joker beats Nadal . It's not even hard to explain ,its fact, Nadal is more troubled by Murray on clay than Ferrer.
> 
> Nadal say it all the time. But ultimately ,both of them don't stand a chance, I am saying Murray would do better in terms of matches before hand, his balls give Nadal more trouble,while Ferrer same top spin balls, is too predictable for Nadal. Also prove from last year. Ferrer made loads of error when he can't hit through Nadal. Murray would have done better,he lost to Ferrer, his own fault, match was on his raquet. mentally he's weak.
> ...



No shit, they play differently, so? Playing like Murray plays is going to do shit against Nadal.

Source for Nadal saying that Murray gives him more trouble on clay than Ferrer, because I'm calling BS.

He wouldn't do better because he's shit on clay and Nadal is playing great, destroying everyone so far, simple as that. Please, give me all the info about how Murray would do better when he hasn't beaten Nadal on clay ever, give me all the info.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 8, 2012)

Nadal's only lost like 13 matches on clay in his entire career. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Federer (Jun 8, 2012)

Come on God, if you do exist let Novak win Sunday. 

And Errani, win that RG, can't that screampova.


----------



## Sure (Jun 8, 2012)

Novak's good win over Fed is promising, but against Nadal I can't see anything other then a Nadal victory. Hope Novak puts in a good challenge in. I'm not that familiar with pre 21st century tennis, was Bjorg in a era with great clay court/tennis players as well?


----------



## Zach (Jun 8, 2012)

Didn't get to watch any today because of work, Fed


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 8, 2012)

Federer got raped 

how did that bastard lose that 2nd set!!!  fuck, now Nadal will get raped


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Jun 8, 2012)

With the exception of few points..Match was shit . That is all..


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 8, 2012)

Fed's backhand has no depth at all these days. If he tries too much,it flings the ball sky high,no timing, Nadal and Joker just keep it on that wing.


----------



## Savior (Jun 8, 2012)

I was reading how Sharapova has a chance of the career grandslam...lmao.

WTA...who the hell follows that trash anymore. It's a joke compared to men's tennis.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 9, 2012)

i want nole to make history dammit  

but yeah, again, nadal's so insatiably amazing on clay. and he doesn't seem to be losing his touch one bit. but IF, and a big IF, he loses, that would indeed be a great loss. 4 majors in a row. i would be devastated.


----------



## Rasendori (Jun 9, 2012)

Fuckin Ferrer. Dude never fails to disappoint against Rafa. AND ROGER WHYYYY???

If Novak wins I'm going to eat my shirt.


----------



## Pirao (Jun 9, 2012)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> Federer got raped
> 
> how did that bastard lose that 2nd set!!!  fuck, now Nadal will get raped



Are you the same Cesc Fabregas from TT?


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jun 9, 2012)

Rooting for Sharapova and Nadal.

They're my two favourites in their respective league.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 9, 2012)

sharapova wins and with that a career slam  

nole should do the same


----------



## Jimin (Jun 9, 2012)

Congrats to Maria for that Grand Slam.


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 9, 2012)

If Nole wins tomorrow to complete the career slam I will punch the next person who says to me that Fed played in a weak era.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 9, 2012)

I don't think it was a weak era at all. I just think that the top 3 male tennis players are just so much superior over their competition, it's not funny. @__@

I think of them as Duncan, Bryant, and Shaq post-Jordan.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 9, 2012)

Fed played in a strong strong era,that's why he fails to win anything if Joker and Nadal is there.


----------



## Harard (Jun 9, 2012)

> can't that screampova.



I can deal with any grunts as long as it's not Schiavone doing it. Worst fucking grunt ever.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jun 9, 2012)

Gratz Maria :33


----------



## Federer (Jun 9, 2012)

Women tennis is a joke, I need to knock up a chick, hope that it becomes a girl and train her to become a decent tennis player.

Sharapova is tall and slow, you need to vary a lot and you can easily beat her, dropshots, slice balls, you just need to let her run.


----------



## Federer (Jun 9, 2012)

Newbologist said:


> If Nole wins tomorrow to complete the career slam I will punch the next person who says to me that Fed played in a weak era.



He beat Nadal this year, at the age of 30, in Indian Wells a tournament he didn't win since 2006 or so.

He was the one who stopped Novak's streak last year, post prime Roddick beat Rafa, Novak and Murray numerous times and many more Federer pidgeons beat Djesus and Nadull.

But obviously Novak and Rafa are much more consistent and their peak is much higher than those players, but it's not a weak era at all.


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 9, 2012)

Federer said:


> He beat Nadal this year, at the age of 30, in Indian Wells a tournament he didn't win since 2006 or so.
> 
> He was the one who stopped Novak's streak last year, post prime Roddick beat Rafa, Novak and Murray numerous times and many more Federer pidgeons beat Djesus and Nadull.
> 
> But obviously Novak and Rafa are much more consistent and their peak is much higher than those players, but it's not a weak era at all.



Exactly and the thing is Nadal and Novak didn't start to dominate until after Feds decline, clay was the only surface Fed could be beaten on during his prime and even still at age 31 he can still beat the top two players currently who are 6 years younger than he is. This era produced the GOAT, the clay GOAT and a top 10 of all time player, and Novak who has will probably retire at least in the top 15 of all time players if not higher once he's done. The only bad thing about this era was that it was a very weak grass era but that was made up by it also being the most difficult hardcourt era ever.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 9, 2012)

I dunno, during the Nadal vs Federer Wimbledon match I would say Fed was basically in his prime.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 9, 2012)

The Prime time of Fed,brings back the tears


----------



## Harard (Jun 10, 2012)

Wow, Nadal is red hot for at the start.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 10, 2012)

Joker starts to get into Nadal's head.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 10, 2012)

Nadal in Joker's head. 

Crowd seems subdued or pro Nadal


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 10, 2012)

Is it just me or does this match seem a little subpar?

EDIT: And the very next point is amazing


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jun 10, 2012)

Nadal is on his surface, it'd be a major upset if Novak comes back here.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 10, 2012)

Nadal is going to win 10 French Opens, the best clay player the world has ever seen.
Everyone else doesn't come close.11th Slam. Fed need to win one soon,or Nadal is going to past him eventually.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 10, 2012)

Joker destroy the bench


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 10, 2012)

Nadal in control now. Finally getting his revenge on the Djoker. 

Even I can't jinx the awesomeness of Nadal.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 10, 2012)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Nadal in control now. Finally getting his revenge on the Djoker.
> 
> Even I can't jinx the awesomeness of Nadal.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 10, 2012)

Holy shit I might be jinixing Nadal. FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## Nic (Jun 10, 2012)

nice to see Djoko putting up a fight even though Nadal will likely win.  Nadal is such a beast on clay.


----------



## Nic (Jun 10, 2012)

If Djoko's first serve percentage hadn't been so shitty he'd be winning :/


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 10, 2012)

holy shit djokovic

just holy shit


----------



## Nic (Jun 10, 2012)

93 points each.  Talk about tight.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 10, 2012)

COME ON NADALLL


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 10, 2012)

another rain delay


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 10, 2012)

nadal drops 8 straight games, complains about the conditions

nadal wins a game, complains that their stopping


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 10, 2012)

Djoker on rape mode


----------



## josh101 (Jun 10, 2012)

Is the game back on yet? I dare turn over, last time they were showing highlights of the Womens tennis and that grunting goes right through me, seriously, what the fuck is up with that?

Hope Djockovic can come back in it though.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 10, 2012)

first set that nadal has lost in the entire tournament. nole up a break in the fourth. there may yet be hope


----------



## Nic (Jun 10, 2012)

when does play resume tomorrow?


----------



## Mdri (Jun 10, 2012)

1 pm. At least it's the hour in Roland Garros oficial site .


----------



## Nic (Jun 10, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Jun 10, 2012)

Haha..Djoker is back . This kind of play was what I was hoping to see in the semis . Took a while but that was amazing .

Hopefully the break doesn't stop his rampage


----------



## Zach (Jun 11, 2012)

Wait did they continue playing after the rain delay? At the rain delay I had to leave and couldn't keep watching. Going to miss the rest of it too


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 11, 2012)

Zach said:


> Wait did they continue playing after the rain delay? At the rain delay I had to leave and couldn't keep watching. Going to miss the rest of it too



they stopped, started again, had to stop a second time. It starts again today, in a few hours. I knew already I wouldn't see the ending, but still


----------



## Nic (Jun 11, 2012)

Match will probablly be postponed to tomorrow


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 11, 2012)

oh, well, France afternoon is my afternoon, unless it's raining until Thursday I will miss it :/


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 11, 2012)

welp nole lost  i'm not surprised though but it was fun while it lasted. at least he's extended his point lead over nadal. lol consolation.


----------



## Pirao (Jun 11, 2012)

Nadal is awesome, that is all.


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Jun 11, 2012)

Damn..the second rain break ruined everything


----------



## Zach (Jun 11, 2012)

So they finish tomorrow?


----------



## Mdri (Jun 11, 2012)

It's already finished .


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Jun 11, 2012)

Zach said:


> So they finish tomorrow?



Nadal won the final set 7-5 . Match started early.


----------



## Zach (Jun 11, 2012)

Crap I missed it At least Djoko was stopped from winning his 4th major in a row.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 11, 2012)

SuperMinato146 said:


> Nadal won the final set 7-5 . Match started early.



I missed, but glad he won 

thanks for posting the result <3


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 11, 2012)

Missed the match.  

But NADALLLLLL


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 11, 2012)

Missed it.

Joker lost?  Fuck


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 11, 2012)

Nadal won as rightfully so,But it was a bit lucky the Rain hit when it matter the most


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 11, 2012)

Djokovic a joke.


----------



## Pirao (Jun 11, 2012)

Mei Lin said:


> Nadal won as rightfully so,But it was a bit lucky the Rain hit when it matter the most



Djokovic benefitted from the 1st rain break and Nadal from the 2nd. If there hadn't been no rain at all Djokovic would have lost in 3 sets to begin with.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 11, 2012)

Pirao said:


> Djokovic benefitted from the 1st rain break and Nadal from the 2nd. If there hadn't been no rain at all Djokovic would have lost in 3 sets to begin with.



Rain is part of luck in the game, so Nadal did get lucky aswell.Not the result was ever in doubt.1st Rain delay Joker lost serve immediately and Nadal lead 2-0 straight away,it wasn't affected by Rain I'll tell that,if it did it would have benefit Nadal first before Joker woke up abit.


----------



## Pirao (Jun 11, 2012)

Mei Lin said:


> Rain is part of luck in the game, so Nadal did get lucky aswell.Not the result was ever in doubt.1st Rain delay Joker lost serve immediately and Nadal lead 2-0 straight away,it wasn't affected by Rain I'll tell that,if it did it would have benefit Nadal first before Joker woke up abit.



Of course it benefitted Joker, as the rain continued the balls got heavier, making it more difficult for Nadal to return Djokovic's deep balls. As I said, if there hadn't been any rain at all, Nadal would have finished the match in 3.


----------



## Zach (Jun 11, 2012)

Nadal was on fire all tournament hardly making any mistakes before the finals. He most likely would have kept that up and still beat djoko even without the rain.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 11, 2012)

Nadal's best Rolland Garros imo.

He kept his head while others struggled or lost theirs.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 11, 2012)

Pirao said:


> Of course it benefitted Joker, as the rain continued the balls got heavier, making it more difficult for Nadal to return Djokovic's deep balls. As I said, if there hadn't been any rain at all, Nadal would have finished the match in 3.



So like I said,it benefit Nadal aswell, nothing to discuss here now.
no one will ever know,Nadal lost 8 games in a row,what would happens if they didn't postponed,but probaly Nadal will still win,but don't say he didn't get a bit lucky.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 11, 2012)

nadal was always the man to beat at rg anyway. but i do still blame the rain a bit for ruining djokovic's momentum on that 8-game win streak. after play resumed, nole's serve was never the same.


----------



## Rasendori (Jun 11, 2012)

Rain made it harder for Nadal to put more spin on the ball to begin with. Djoka would've lost in three if it wasn't for the rain to begin with.


----------



## Mdri (Jun 12, 2012)

Roland Garros winners since 2005:

2005 Rafael Nadal ESP
2006 Rafael Nadal ESP
2007 Rafael Nadal ESP
2008 Rafael Nadal ESP
2009 Roger Federer SWI
2010 Rafael Nadal ESP
2011 Rafael Nadal ESP
2012 Rafael Nadal ESP


Dat Nadal


----------



## Zach (Jun 12, 2012)

Dat Fed breaking dat Nadal streak


----------



## Mdri (Jun 12, 2012)

Exactly what I thought.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 12, 2012)

wasnt rafa injured that year lol


----------



## Pirao (Jun 12, 2012)

Mei Lin said:


> So like I said,it benefit Nadal aswell, nothing to discuss here now.
> no one will ever know,Nadal lost 8 games in a row,what would happens if they didn't postponed,but probaly Nadal will still win,but don't say he didn't get a bit lucky.



Yes, I never said it didn't. They both got lucky, so it evened out in the end.


----------



## Federer (Jun 12, 2012)

Who knows what happens next year, reaching the final might help Djokovic with his confidence, he was playing really poor the first two sets, Nadal didn't even needed to play at his absolute best, till the 4th set. 

But I am glad that the clay season is over, time for some faster tennis, on grass courts.


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Jun 12, 2012)

Federer said:


> But I am glad that the clay season is over, time for some faster tennis, on grass courts.



Why wouldn't you be :ho


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 12, 2012)

that rain was a double-edged sword 

well anyway, wimbledon up next. And i hope to the fuckin stars that federer still has something to pull out of his ass to win it.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 12, 2012)

Reminds me,wheres Soderling


----------



## Pirao (Jun 12, 2012)

Mei Lin said:


> Reminds me,wheres Soderling



With mono or something like that.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jun 12, 2012)

Congrats to Rafa, knew he could do it. I haven't watched a match where Djoko has lost in a long time.


----------



## Savior (Jun 13, 2012)

Breaking news!




> (CNN) -- Top seed and reigning champion Andy Murray crashed out of the Aegon Championships at Queen's Club.
> 
> The world number four suffered a shock second-round defeat to France's Nicolas Mahut, who won 6-3, 6-7 (4-7), 7-6 (7-1).
> 
> Four-time champion Andy Roddick also crashed out at the second round stage, as France's Edouard Roger-Vasselin clinched a shock 6-4, 4-6, 7-5 victory over the seventh seed.



These Andys sure crash out of tournaments a lot.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 13, 2012)

Not really surprised by both.


----------



## Federer (Jun 14, 2012)

Roddick has no speed anymore in his serve and that was his only weapon, he's not young anymore.

Murray on the other hand has no excuse, he's just an mental midget.



Haas bashing Murray.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 14, 2012)

Roddick needs to give it up. He's never finding his mojo ever again.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 14, 2012)

Roddick with no serve , broken tool ,give it up.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 15, 2012)

the andys losing to frenchmen.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 15, 2012)

and oh, what's this? nadal beaten by kohlschreiber at the halle quarters.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 16, 2012)

I will be supporting Ana at Wimbledown. x}


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2012)

Tommy Haas is still playing? I thought he retired a long time ago.

WTF, Federer.


----------



## Sure (Jun 17, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=foQvxpLnQOA[/YOUTUBE]

Sad way to end.


----------



## Savior (Jun 18, 2012)

WTH Federer.
Gimme a break..

Also seriously Nalbandian? that's terrible.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 18, 2012)

roger, how could you lose to tommy haaaaaaaaassssssssssss?


----------



## Federer (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Federer (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 18, 2012)

>Tommy Haas
>Winning shit in 2012


----------



## Jimin (Jun 18, 2012)

Well, Roger usually steps it up a notch at Grand Slam events, not the end of the world. In fact, it might make sense for him to take a rest.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 18, 2012)

Federer is done. Retire now before it gets embarassing.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 18, 2012)

It was expected and rigged,You know Fed doesn't need another Halle title and he's giving his best mate' freebies. 

No more King David from now on,Ragevid ,tops Serena,McEnroe,Connors



Edward Cullen said:


> I will be supporting Ana at Wimbledown. x}



She withdrawed from Eastbourne with Injury,so probably might not even fit for Wimbledon


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 22, 2012)

lol nole-fed draw again. 

and yes ana is playing!


----------



## Jimin (Jun 22, 2012)

Maria Jose Martinez Sanchez doesn't stand a chance against Ana.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 24, 2012)

If Federer wins Wimbledon, hes ranked number 1


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 25, 2012)

lol venus williams got stomped


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## Zach (Jun 25, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> If Federer wins Wimbledon, hes ranked number 1



I wouldn't think so I could see Nadal moved to number 1 if he wins. Fed will lose to Djoko or Nadal anyways


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 25, 2012)

he got knocked out of the quarterfinals last year, so he can rack up a lot of points


----------



## Nic (Jun 25, 2012)

He can't beat Nadal and Djoko has owned him recently so unless those two lose before they meet up with him, I doubt he has much of a chance.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 25, 2012)

federer can move to number 1 if he wins the tournament and nole loses in the quarters.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 25, 2012)

and oh, nole through to second round rather comfortably. 

also, lol at berdych losing to gulbis in straight set tiebreaks.


----------



## Savior (Jun 26, 2012)

Really hoping Andy Murray can make it to the semis so he can get crushed once again.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 26, 2012)

haha the cocky bastard tomic lost in his first round match and was booed by the crowd when he slammed his racket onto the lawn.  

serves him right. I am pleased


----------



## Rasendori (Jun 26, 2012)

So many naysayers. Fedman will win wimbledon, and go on to make Nole and Rafa bow down at his feet.


----------



## Nic (Jun 26, 2012)

You can tell the difference between Clay and any other surface for Nadal.  His first round match would have been his second toughest had it been Roland Garros.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 27, 2012)

Ana Ivanovic won her first match.


----------



## Nic (Jun 27, 2012)

Woz lost her first round match.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jun 27, 2012)

Jαmes said:


> haha the cocky bastard tomic lost in his first round match and was booed by the crowd when he slammed his racket onto the lawn.
> 
> serves him right. I am pleased



Even as an Aussie I don't like his arrogant attitude, not with such humble superstars also in the sport. He's not likeable at all, outside of the fact that he's the only young talent we have.


----------



## Zach (Jun 27, 2012)

Fed raped today Also Ana won


----------



## Savior (Jun 27, 2012)

Lightning Strike said:


> Even as an Aussie I don't like his arrogant attitude, not with such humble superstars also in the sport. He's not likeable at all, outside of the fact that he's the only young talent we have.



Yeah it's ridiculous when you compare what the big three have won and how they act.


----------



## Nic (Jun 28, 2012)

how are they supposed to act then? like Angels?  They are far more humbled than any of the superstars you have in the three major sports here.

So what if Nadal complains?  So what if Djoko gets upset in the middle of a game?  So what if Fed doesn't always show the greatest class to his opponent when losing?  Who cares?


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 28, 2012)

Wozniacki would have won against most other people,but even luck hates her and made her draw Paszek


----------



## Nimander (Jun 28, 2012)

Wow.  What is happening with Nadal right now?  Rasol managed to get under his skin, which before today I wouldn't even have thought possible.


----------



## Nic (Jun 28, 2012)

Nadal not liking the grass.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 28, 2012)

holy shit if nadal actually loses this

federers only real comp will be djoker


----------



## Nimander (Jun 28, 2012)

More like Nadal acting like a prima donna just cause Rasol isn't playing by his "rules".  This match is suddenly interesting.  If this dude Rasol can pull this off, it'll be the biggest upset on the men's side short of some unseeded guy no one's ever heard of knocking out Djokovic.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 28, 2012)

this rosol guy has a pretty hard serve


----------



## Nimander (Jun 28, 2012)

Damn.  Rasol is losing his edge.  Or Nadal is finally finding his.  Either way I'm rooting for the underdog in this one, so I'm hoping Rasol can pull it off.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 28, 2012)

that break seems to have helped rosol really well


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 28, 2012)

i cant describe how shocked i am right now

i mean i know its not over but it feels like it is


----------



## Nimander (Jun 28, 2012)

I know, man.  Rosol actually has a solid chance of pulling this off.  I HOPE it happens.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 28, 2012)

he just needs to hold serve, and by the way hes been playing this set he seems unbeatable when serving

i really wish this guy was younger, 26 is pretty old. id like it if someone new came in the fray from no where


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 28, 2012)

ohhhhh myyyyy goddddddd


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 28, 2012)

OH MY GOD IT FUCKING HAPPENED

RAFA IS SO PISSED


----------



## Nic (Jun 28, 2012)

that was some awesome serving.


----------



## Federer (Jun 28, 2012)

BWHAHAHAHAHAHAH


Rosol the new GOAT


----------



## Nimander (Jun 28, 2012)

Wow.  This ACTUALLY just happened.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 28, 2012)

seriously how did this guy not make the qualifiers with a serve like that

holy crap


----------



## Nimander (Jun 28, 2012)

Nadal cannot wrap his mind around this right now.  Rosol got inside his head and made himself right at home.

Nadal didn't even make it to the quarterfinals.  Unbelievable.


----------



## Federer (Jun 28, 2012)

Now all I want is for Spain to lose Euro Championship with their boring football and my weekend will be glorious.


----------



## Sin (Jun 28, 2012)

FUCK NADAL

Wooohoooo!


----------



## Federer (Jun 28, 2012)

I never even heard of this guy before. 


Newsflash: Murray joins the Rosol FC.


----------



## Nimander (Jun 28, 2012)

Announcer about Rosol: "Where have you been your whole career?"

Loved it.


----------



## Nimander (Jun 28, 2012)

lol.  Yeah, Rosol is officially Murray's hero today.


----------



## Zach (Jun 28, 2012)

Nadal lost

Makes me feel slighty better over Germany choking.


----------



## Federer (Jun 28, 2012)

Rosol is the hero tennis deserves and he was needed now.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 28, 2012)

Rosol is the new Richard Kraijeck.


----------



## Federer (Jun 28, 2012)

In order to be considered a 'Krajicek' one must win a Wimbledon. 

I want Fed to win it, who knows Rosol might choke against Kohlschreiber.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 28, 2012)

I hope it's not a one off and he goes a long way at least.

Berdych was supposed to be it after he beat you. () but was weak against Nadal in the final.


----------



## Nimander (Jun 28, 2012)

Even if he beats the next guy, I don't see him coming out of his draw with Tsonga standing squarely in his way.  I'd love to see it, but it's not likely.

Still, it's nice to finally know there's going to be at least one new face in the quarterfinals this year.


----------



## Federer (Jun 28, 2012)

Berdick was always a choker, it was no surprise that he was gonna lose against Nadull in the final back then.

No one has ever heard of this guy. 
Who knows he might win the whole thing, or not. You never know.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 28, 2012)

I know my Tennis and I even haven't heard of him. 

I think I remember hearing his name once at Wimbly a while ago.


----------



## Nic (Jun 28, 2012)

Nadal soon to be number 3 in the World.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 28, 2012)

Pretty sure Rosol also has made more money in this run to the 3rd round already than he's earned in the last two years.


----------



## Federer (Jun 28, 2012)

Makes you wonder wth he's been doing during his career?

Was he just trolling all these years until today? 

:rofl


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 28, 2012)

Heard of this guy before,he has great serve,but always a mental midget,maybe just need believe,didn't start till 2007 when he was 20 something.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 28, 2012)

Wozniacki and Rafa lose? This is a crazy, crazy sport.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 28, 2012)

Wozzy has been a bit poo for a while tbh, not done much since she's been dethroned as number 1.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 28, 2012)

Man, never seen rafa just get murdered recieving serve........

last 2 games for that random wasteman...........nadal didnt even take a point 

i swear this random jabroni best win the whole damn thing now


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 28, 2012)

Federer said:


> No one has ever heard of this guy.
> Who knows he might win the whole thing, or not. You never know.


nah he only beat nadal cause his serve was insane. his volley game is really poor when hes not serving(he has a monster forehand though)


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 28, 2012)

his backhand can't do anything,unless crosscourt, he's an indoor specialist aswell.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 29, 2012)

Let him enjoy his win, he played well to beat Nadal.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 29, 2012)

Djoker lost the first set....

If this happens again then I don't even know


----------



## Federer (Jun 29, 2012)

Djokovic is now a break up in the second.

Stepanek with his S&V is a pain in the ass opponent on grass, especially when the roof is closed, but I think Novak got this. 

He'll finish that ugly guy in 4.


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Jun 29, 2012)

Amazing how those little moments psych players .

Anyway I don't see anything to worry about . Once Djokovic gets in to his groove he'll steamroll Stepanek .


----------



## Savior (Jun 29, 2012)

WOW! Nadal lost....
Now for someone to take out Novak..


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 29, 2012)

^ Novak through. 

Looks like he breezed through those three sets after Stepanek won the first.

Djoko is a animal these days.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 29, 2012)

I am still reeling from Nadal losing


----------



## Nic (Jun 29, 2012)

what was Djoko doing that first set. .  He's been losing the first set a lot these days.   You have to finish Djoko quickly as he gets better and better vis a vis of his opponent the longer the match goes on it seems.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 29, 2012)

He wanted to troll Stepenak and make him believe he could do a Rosol before Djoko crushed him.


----------



## Nic (Jun 29, 2012)

Djoko needs to win Winbledon.  If he does he can steam roll to being number 1 for the rest of the year since Fed has a lot of points to defend after the USO.  We also know how good Nadal is in indoor Hard Courts.


----------



## Nic (Jun 29, 2012)

Also it's gotten annoying how the draws are fixed for a potential Nadal vs Fed finals rating.  Fed and Djoko are always on the same side of the draw despite Fed being ranked 3rd.   The Australian Open is the only one that does it right.


----------



## Nic (Jun 29, 2012)

the young guns have been disappointing this year. Raonic and Tomic don't seem any better than Last year.  Looks like another five years of dominance by Djokovic and Nadal.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 29, 2012)

Murray will always be an also ran and Federer is finished huh?


----------



## josh101 (Jun 29, 2012)

Federer two sets down. This is awesome.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 29, 2012)

Tipsy is losing to. a lot of the seeded players lost actually


----------



## Federer (Jun 29, 2012)

This could be karma for me making fun of Rafa yesterday. 


I don't like it, one bit.


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Jun 29, 2012)

No problems . I  believe in Federer . He'll win this match


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 29, 2012)

federer losing this would also mean his streak of quarterfinals would end right?


----------



## Federer (Jun 29, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> federer losing this would also mean his streak of quarterfinals would end right?



Yeah, that must not happen.


----------



## Harard (Jun 29, 2012)

If Federer loses, this will be another slam won by Novak yet again.


----------



## Federer (Jun 29, 2012)

Novak the true GOAT.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 29, 2012)

tipsy is done

crazy wimbledon


----------



## Federer (Jun 29, 2012)

Tipsy is in poor shape this whole season.


----------



## Harard (Jun 29, 2012)

Federer said:


> Novak the true GOAT.



His domination this last year and a half has been killing me. I can't trust Murray to beat this guy, so that leaves us with Fed. 

He'll need to go back to his Serverer ways though if he wants to beat Novak.


----------



## Federer (Jun 29, 2012)

Who knows, someone might upset Novak. 


This is like anything can happen Wimbledon.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 29, 2012)

federer just cant get a break on this guy


----------



## Jimin (Jun 29, 2012)

If Roger loses as well, then no one is safe. : O


----------



## Federer (Jun 29, 2012)

Andy Roddick to win his first Wimby.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 29, 2012)

omg what is happening


----------



## Federer (Jun 29, 2012)

Tension is


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 29, 2012)

oh god i cant take it


----------



## Federer (Jun 29, 2012)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

WE go all the way....


----------



## Nimander (Jun 29, 2012)

He's still alive.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 29, 2012)

FIFTH SET!!!


----------



## Sine (Jun 29, 2012)

whats in the water at wimbledon this year. unnerving


----------



## Federer (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm sure a couple of people died watching that TB.

This shit ain't good for my heart.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 29, 2012)

Benneteau looks gassed


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 29, 2012)

gotta say, i feel bad for benneteau. yesterday rosol had the crowd on his side, pretty much impossible to have crowd advantage over federer


----------



## josh101 (Jun 29, 2012)

Damn you Benneteau, so close. So close.


----------



## Nimander (Jun 29, 2012)

Too bad for him, man.  He had the match in hand and let it slip away.  He gave Roger an inch and he decided to take the mile.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 29, 2012)

i wish the 4th set and 5th set were flipped

would have been exciting as hell


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 29, 2012)

This is sad. If Federer lost after Nadal I would feel a lot better


----------



## Rasendori (Jun 29, 2012)

Fed was trolling.. So well..


----------



## Zach (Jun 29, 2012)

Fed really scared me. I thought he was going to lose. Would have sucked so bad if he did.


----------



## Savior (Jun 29, 2012)

What a tournament so far !!!!!!!!!

With no Nadal ....there is a good chance Murray makes it through to the final to get whipped by whomever...can't wait.


----------



## Federer (Jun 29, 2012)

Knowing Murray he'll probably never make the final if Novak and Roger are out. 

He'll find a way to screw it up.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 29, 2012)

Fed's bh was bad enough nowadays ,but now he's fh is going into a slump aswell. Hardly any winners from Fed.


----------



## Nic (Jun 29, 2012)

should have been a fed vs djoko final.  This semi bullshit sucks.


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 29, 2012)

Was keeping track of the score at work, never had any doubt Fed would win this even when he went down 2-0, Fed always like to troll people like this, whenever Nadal goes out at a GS his very next match is always a struggle but he pulls through.


----------



## Nic (Jun 29, 2012)

what? Fed doesn't usually go down 2-0 unless he actually ends up losing.


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 29, 2012)

Fed has 8 comebacks from 0-2 deficits in GS, when Nadal lost against Soderling at FO 09, the very next day Tommy Haas had Fed down 0-2 and he came back and won.


----------



## Federer (Jun 30, 2012)

Fed's 5 set record is poor it's now like 20 - 16 if I recall.


----------



## Bonney (Jun 30, 2012)

Watching the Roddick and Ferrer match. Roddick looks a bit rattled/frustrated at the moment. Something about him hitting it out a fair bit and his continual line challenges. It is noticeably having an effect on his playing, missing quite a few hits. At one stage he was just hitting the ball as hard as possible. Ferrer is pushing him, in fact about to go a set up if he can win this point.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 30, 2012)

i think roddick plays marginally better in grass than any other surface but that's just based on the matches i've seen him play. 

anyhow, i don't think he'll be overcoming ferrer this time, but i could be surprised. 

and wow that golden set by shvedova. and ana is through to the fourth round pek


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Jun 30, 2012)

Is it possible to watch Wimbledon matches online ? If so can someone give me the links..


----------



## Federer (Jun 30, 2012)

Ana is gonna get destroyed by Azarenka, James. 

Anyway, looking forward to Murray versus Baggy.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 30, 2012)

GO QUERREY GO


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 30, 2012)

oh god so many dueces


----------



## Zach (Jun 30, 2012)

SuperMinato146 said:


> Is it possible to watch Wimbledon matches online ? If so can someone give me the links..





Federer said:


> Ana is gonna get destroyed by Azarenka, James.
> 
> Anyway, looking forward to Murray versus Baggy.



Do you know when Ana and Azarenka play?


----------



## Federer (Jun 30, 2012)

Monday, there's no tennis tomorrow on the first Sunday of Wimbledon, tradition.


----------



## Zach (Jun 30, 2012)

I see, thanks. I'll be at work during it


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 30, 2012)

marathon match!!!


----------



## Federer (Jun 30, 2012)

Cilic vs Querrey you mean 

It seems like it's gonna be 10 - 10  in the fifth. 

Murray won the first set.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 30, 2012)

its 12-11 oh god


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 30, 2012)

Querrey noooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 30, 2012)

Federer said:


> Ana is gonna get destroyed by Azarenka, James.
> 
> Anyway, looking forward to Murray versus Baggy.



she might pull an upset  although unlikely. i shall not lose hope.


----------



## Federer (Jul 1, 2012)

Ivanovic an upset?


She has been poor since she won a slam, how can you think she might upset Azarenka? Did Ivanovic play unbelievable lately?


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Jul 1, 2012)

Yeah she has been playing pretty poorly for a while . Doesn't change the fact that she was once a top player . An upset is unlikely..but  (i) This wimbledon strange shit is happening ..(ii) Results in the women draw most of the time are unpredictable (Upsets aren't that rare).

So yeah..Dat Ana


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 1, 2012)

Federer said:


> Ivanovic an upset?
> 
> 
> She has been poor since she won a slam, how can you think she might upset Azarenka? Did Ivanovic play unbelievable lately?



azarenka could play poorly  like nadal


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 1, 2012)

Ivanovic gonna go super saiyan like Rosol did against Nadal


----------



## Federer (Jul 1, 2012)

Newbologist said:


> Ivanovic gonna go super saiyan like Rosol did against Nadal



Women don't turn into Super Saiyan, no evidence.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 1, 2012)

Shvedova is super saiyan, Golden set,Nadal,Fed and Joker could never


----------



## josh101 (Jul 1, 2012)

Ew, women's tennis. 

Ban that fucking grunting and I'd watch and probably enjoy it.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 2, 2012)

grunting shouldn't be banned. i mean nobody complains when nadal or djokovic grunts. it's the shrieking that needs to be toned down. sharapova and azarenka's shrieks are crazy loud.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 2, 2012)

sharapova lost lol


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 2, 2012)

that's good because i like lisicki


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 2, 2012)

WTA would be much better if it was played topless


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 2, 2012)

Sharapova,Clijsters out,Kerber,Radwanska,Lisicki,Kirilenko in the final =


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 2, 2012)

Newbologist said:


> WTA would be much better if it was played topless



Too many flat-chested girls. 

How about ripped bottom shorts/skirts?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 2, 2012)

Djoker out here stylin'


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 2, 2012)

looking good for nole  

and ana


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 2, 2012)

and who wants to bet youzhny beating federer in the quarters?


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 2, 2012)

well Feds back is injured and his movement was restricted, hopefully it gets better for the QF's.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 3, 2012)

Fed is ok, he reach SF,than rightfully lose to Joker


----------



## Federer (Jul 3, 2012)

Lol Ana, told you so, didn't I, James? 

Watching her now, one can't understand how she won a slam in her career, she's not even worthy to be a top 20 player.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 3, 2012)

well i won't be surprised if he loses to youzhny. he'd then be three times consecutively the loser in wimby qf.  

i retract what i said before the tournament began. i want nole to win and not federer


----------



## Federer (Jul 3, 2012)

You bastard.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 3, 2012)

Federer said:


> Lol Ana, told you so, didn't I, James?
> 
> Watching her now, one can't understand how she won a slam in her career, she's not even worthy to be a top 20 player.



i was hoping azarenka would crumble  i don't like her at all. she dresses funny, she shrieks annoyingly, and she just plain irritates me 

i still hope ana could get her winning form back, but even if she doesn't, she's still pretty  



Federer said:


> You bastard.


----------



## Savior (Jul 3, 2012)

Djokovic 	Ser 	1 	v 	Mayer 	Ger 	31 	
Federer 	Swi 	3 	v 	Youzhny 	Rus 	26 	
Ferrer 	Spa 	7 	v 	Murray 	GB 	4 	


Lol...chance for Murray to get revenge...
Imagine Novak and Rog can be through fairly easily..


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 3, 2012)

Is this Murray's year.

You'll never take his freedom.


----------



## Federer (Jul 3, 2012)

Daveeeeeed is gonna upset Murray.


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 3, 2012)

If Murray can't beat Ferrer on grass then


----------



## Savior (Jul 4, 2012)

> Andy Murray focuses on David Ferrer over Wimbledon title talk



Lol...he hasn't even made a Wimbledon final yet...why is there title talk /sigh


----------



## Savior (Jul 4, 2012)

Really hoping Tsonga can come through the bottom half of the draw...wouldn't mind seeing him win one....(if Nole beats Fed)


----------



## Meraxes (Jul 4, 2012)

There has been something missing from this Wimbledon... and I think it's name is Rafael Nadal. 

In his absence, I am putting all my positive vibes into Murray (cause I am British) but realistically want Federer to win, he should be able to beat Youzhny.


----------



## Federer (Jul 4, 2012)

Fed in the semis and so is Aga.


----------



## Pineapples (Jul 4, 2012)

Pretty good effort from Ferrer. Losing that 2nd tie-break was huge


----------



## Zach (Jul 4, 2012)

Fed looked good today. Now we've got the finals being played in the semis with Fed vs. Nole again.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 5, 2012)

nole ftw!  

anyway, the bottom half semis is a lot more interesting


----------



## Federer (Jul 5, 2012)

Come on Aggie.


----------



## Federer (Jul 5, 2012)

Agnieszka Radwanska   


Martina Hingis 2.0, love you Aga, she made the final, she made the final. pek


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 5, 2012)

Which match is first tomorrow?


----------



## Federer (Jul 5, 2012)

No idea, I guess we will find it out later this evening.


I hope Fed vs Djoko first.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 5, 2012)

Federer said:


> Agnieszka Radwanska
> 
> 
> Martina Hingis 2.0, love you Aga, she made the final, she made the final. pek



She's friends with Wozzie isn't she?

I remember her lovely face at Wimbly a while back when her tennis raquet broke during a rally. 

Congrats A-Rad.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 5, 2012)

Agnieszka Radwańska, save us from another Serena Williams title.


----------



## Nimander (Jul 5, 2012)

I'd normally all be for the underdog, especially in a championship match.  But I just can't root against Serena.

I mean, 24 fucking aces.  Whether you're a male or a female, that's still damn impressive.


----------



## Savior (Jul 5, 2012)

Edward Cullen said:


> Agnieszka Radwańska, save us from another Serena Williams title.



I can live with that.



> Andy Murray hungry for success as he plots path to Wimbledon final



Tsonga better not choke !


----------



## Wing-Zero (Jul 5, 2012)

Honestly, while I'm a HUGE Federer fan, I don't feel like anyone has been playing there best tennis, but Djokovic has been playing the better tennis. I do hope it's a Federer-Tsonga final though, two of my favorite. Oh, and to those who were wondering, Fed-Djoker is the first match


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 5, 2012)

Sweet, I don't have early class tomorrow. Will be watching Fed - Djoker


----------



## Wing-Zero (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm currently debating if I should go play tennis in the morning, or watch tennis....making the tough decisions this summer.


----------



## Federer (Jul 6, 2012)

You should watch and play tennis at the same time.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 6, 2012)

go beat federer, nole


----------



## Hariti (Jul 6, 2012)

Nole 
Collect your wits man.


----------



## Federer (Jul 6, 2012)

VAMOS FED

ALLES FED

COME ON FED


I must win.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 6, 2012)

Federer said:


> VAMOS FED
> 
> ALLES FED
> 
> ...



You worried? 

Tight crucial 3rd set tie-break maybe?


----------



## Federer (Jul 6, 2012)

TWO SETPOINTS







I MUST BREAK YOU NOVAK


----------



## Federer (Jul 6, 2012)

YES YES YES YES YES YES 


2-1 in sets 


This better not turn into the USO semis.


----------



## Hariti (Jul 6, 2012)

FFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU 

Come on,Nole.


----------



## Federer (Jul 6, 2012)

Screw Nole, support me.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 6, 2012)

Lol, all Dat Federer support.


----------



## Federer (Jul 6, 2012)

Cesc, who are you rooting for? 

Nole, who's catching up to your idol?

Or me, the one who's creating a wider gap for your idol?


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 6, 2012)

How can that crying bitch Federer go back to #1 if he wins Wimbledon?! 

No slam in 2 years v Djokers 4 finals, 3 slams?! 

the crowd sucking up to federer is pathetic 

Fed will win the final if he goes thru! FUCK YOU NADAL!!


----------



## Hariti (Jul 6, 2012)

Federer said:


> Screw Nole, support me.



Never. Except against Nadal.


----------



## Federer (Jul 6, 2012)

I need support, I need love. Dammit.  



Cesc Fabregas said:


> How can that crying bitch Federer go back to #1 if he wins Wimbledon?!
> 
> No slam in 2 years v Djokers 4 finals, 3 slams?!
> 
> the crowd sucking up to federer is pathetic



Novak 1 slam (AO)
Rafa 1 slam (FO)

And if Fed wins 1 slam (WO)

Plus I have points from WTF, Indian Wells, Madrid and Paris (ATP1000), Dubai + Rotterdam (ATP500)

I had a great streak going this year, so obviously no.1 makes sense.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 6, 2012)

Federer wins everyone over with his grace and charm.


----------



## Federer (Jul 6, 2012)

Triple breakpoints. 

And I broke.....now I must retain serve.


----------



## Hariti (Jul 6, 2012)

3-0 
I can't watch this anymore.


----------



## Uffie (Jul 6, 2012)

Fed is king of centre court


----------



## Federer (Jul 6, 2012)

FED FOR PRESIDENT 2012!!!!


  

COME ON


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 6, 2012)

Now I know why Fed is winning easily.

Indoor court.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 6, 2012)

Fed > Djoker > Nadal > Fed

No Nadal. Auto win for Fed


----------



## Federer (Jul 6, 2012)

This match ain't over yet, did people forget about the USO semis between Fed and Novak?

Anything can happen.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 6, 2012)

WHY DO I HAVE TO BE AT WORK


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 6, 2012)

Federer said:


> This match ain't over yet, did people forget about the USO semis between Fed and Novak?
> 
> Anything can happen.



Fed is locked in.

Only Nadal can beat a locked in Fed.

As long as he doesn't get bored he will win


----------



## Jimin (Jul 6, 2012)

Federer with another Wimbledon title? : O


----------



## Federer (Jul 6, 2012)

Another triple breakpoints, come on Fed 


Dammit, two breakpoints.


----------



## Uffie (Jul 6, 2012)

Edward Cullen said:


> Federer with another Wimbledon title? : O



I hope this means the return of the blazer


----------



## Federer (Jul 6, 2012)

Fed serving for the match,

will history repeat itself?


----------



## Sin (Jul 6, 2012)

COMMON NOLE.

ALL YOU NEED IS ONE BREAK.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 6, 2012)

at this point, federer needs to win this or else i'd laugh at him  

and at that point when he does win this match he'd need to win the tournament or else i'd laugh at him more


----------



## Sine (Jul 6, 2012)

rogerr


----------



## Sin (Jul 6, 2012)

Or not


----------



## Federer (Jul 6, 2012)

Pheww.....I won. 


I'm glad I'm glad, I AM VERY VERY GLAD


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 6, 2012)

well played roger. well played  

7th wimbledon and 17th grand slam title on the horizon.


----------



## Federer (Jul 6, 2012)

I still have a bad feeling for the final, I hope Tsonga upsets Murray in a brutal 5 set match....not sure whether Olderer can beat Murray if the crowd is behind the Brit.

My movement didn't look that great, I'm getting old.


----------



## Sine (Jul 6, 2012)

thank you roof


----------



## Jimin (Jul 6, 2012)

Better win it all on Sunday then, Roger.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 6, 2012)

Roger getting some Nadalesque excuses in.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 6, 2012)

i'd be extremely disappointed if you don't come out with the win on sunday federer and i'd be very cross with you  

if you make it back to the number 1 spot then all would be well in the tennis world with nole at 2nd spot


----------



## Sin (Jul 6, 2012)

Andy Murray with his first slam


----------



## Federer (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 6, 2012)

Djokovic you Jabroni
Where was the Djoker that took 8 games in a row of Nadal on clay?! 

Now only Tsonga can save us


----------



## Federer (Jul 6, 2012)

Sin said:


> Andy Murray with his first slam



Well, Lebron did it this year with Heat, who knows, Murray might do it, hopefully not.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 6, 2012)

i hope murray loses to tsonga  

wimbledon is federer's turf still after all.


----------



## Federer (Jul 6, 2012)

I hope for a 12 hr match between Tsonga and Murray, that would be awesome, getting tired for Sunday.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 6, 2012)

shame on you roger, you should rely on your skills and not on your opponent's condition


----------



## Federer (Jul 6, 2012)

Hey, I have two daughters and a not so hot wife at home, I change diapers, feed them and read to them, give me a break.


----------



## Hariti (Jul 6, 2012)

Federer said:


> I hope for a 12 hr match between Tsonga and Murray, that would be awesome, getting tired for Sunday.



Afraid your skill isn't good enough,eh?


----------



## Pirao (Jul 6, 2012)

Federer 

It's amazing what he's doing at his age.


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Jul 6, 2012)

17th grand slam title for Federer confirmed


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jul 6, 2012)

Crap missed the game. Did Federer win by his own skill or by Djoko's errors?


----------



## Federer (Jul 6, 2012)

I married to this:



After time, everyone loses their hotness, just being honest.


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Jul 6, 2012)

Pain In The Ass said:


> Crap missed the game. Did Federer win by his own skill or by Djoko's errors?



His skill mostly . His serve was top notch and fore hand not so bad


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 6, 2012)

Imagine if that Federer forehand broke down in the final?


----------



## Federer (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 6, 2012)

Just saiyan.

I see him beating Murray or Tsonga in 5 on sunday.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jul 6, 2012)

Is Murray - Tsonga delayed till the women's doubles end?


----------



## Federer (Jul 6, 2012)

No, they are on court right now, warming up.

Match will soon start.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 6, 2012)

Will you watch it, Fed?


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jul 6, 2012)

thx Fed, you go medieval on anyone's ass on Sunday!


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 6, 2012)

if he keeps up the serve he displayed in that semifinal match, then he has a good chance of winning the trophy in as few as 4 sets. 3 if he makes fewer unforced errors than his opponent.


----------



## Federer (Jul 6, 2012)

Yes, I will watch it. While still fapping over my win. 

Hopefully this match will go the distance.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 6, 2012)

I miss Nadal vs Fed at Wimbledon.


----------



## Zach (Jul 6, 2012)

I missed the Fed/Nole match thanks to class So glad to hear Fed won The old man still owns Wimbledon


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 6, 2012)

Murray looks in the mood atm.


----------



## josh101 (Jul 6, 2012)

Murray will win this match, then this tournament.


----------



## Zach (Jul 6, 2012)

Murray gonna get raped by Fed.


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Jul 6, 2012)

^I second this


----------



## Savior (Jul 6, 2012)

BIG TIME WIN BY THE GREATEST OF ALL TIME!!!!!!!!


----------



## Savior (Jul 6, 2012)

Never thought I'd say this but sure hope Murray wins. Imo Tsonga is a harder match.


----------



## Zach (Jul 6, 2012)

Savior said:


> Never thought I'd say this but sure hope Murray wins. Imo Tsonga is a harder match.



Same here, I'm more confident Fed can beat Murray than Tsonga.


----------



## josh101 (Jul 6, 2012)

Doesn't Murray have a better head to head with Federer ?

Glad Fed got through, Djok would of battered Andy, but Murray can take Federer.


----------



## Savior (Jul 6, 2012)

Will be something to read the british media hype the finals up though....they should know better.

Trying to figure out what time the final is.

I don't think Head-Head matters with murray. If you look how he's played in all other matches vs in Slam or slam semis....he chokes a lot. Obviously he can win ...but Tsonga has a better style imo.

I remember Novak winning big vs Fed in Roger's cup in Montreal and I thought ...wow he finally is playing to his potential. Yet he still sucked in slams after it till recently. His attacking game is much better than Murray's too..

There is a big difference between a slam final and anything else.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 6, 2012)

Tense 4th set aside, went as predicted.

Now Fed will have to beat him at his best, or the Scot will take his freedom.


----------



## Savior (Jul 6, 2012)

Tsonga shows glimpses .....dunno if he needs a new coach or what to focus him up.

Should be a great final!


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 6, 2012)

No-one, because he's a sour and dour Scotsman who every Englishmen hates.


----------



## josh101 (Jul 6, 2012)

I like him. I'll be cheering him on to win it, which I think he will.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 6, 2012)

He'll need all the help he can get, because he's playing the greatest tennis player of our time and probably of any time.


----------



## Savior (Jul 6, 2012)

Lmao my friends in England don't even want Murray to win.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 6, 2012)

so federer has crowd advantage right


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 6, 2012)

Djo got that ass beat.


----------



## Savior (Jul 6, 2012)

Murray should have the crowd advantage. They're desperate at this point for a British winner. I'm sure Fed will have solid support too.


----------



## Wing-Zero (Jul 6, 2012)

Though honestly, with Federer's approach to things, I don't think the crowd support will make a big difference to him, on the other hand, sometimes Murray can have a tendency to be a bit whiny, and that won't help his cause


----------



## Zach (Jul 6, 2012)

Savior said:


> Murray should have the crowd advantage. They're desperate at this point for a British winner. I'm sure Fed will have solid support too.



Tennis crowds always root for both because they want a great match.


----------



## Meraxes (Jul 6, 2012)

I am English and live in England and i am torn. Usually, I would root for Federer, but I think Murray deserves a Grand Slam, and if he gets one, I want to to be wimbledon, so for this once, I want him to win.

As for the British crowd? Federer is like a God here... I say it will either be split or in Federers favour, I don't think Murray will have the edge.

That being said... I think that Federer will win, he'll do better in those high intensity moments, but win or lose, Murray has made 78 year history with us, so I am happy for him!


----------



## Zach (Jul 6, 2012)

Fed is a god everywhere How could anyone root against him


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 6, 2012)

12 hours late but FUCK YES FEDERER YOU OLD GOAT YOU STILL HAVE IT IN YOU, WIN SUNDAY AND GO BACK TO NUMBER 1  AND LAUGH AT ALL THE DOUBTERS AND HATERS WHO THOUGHT YOU WERE DONE!!!

fuck its been so long since he's had a legit chance to win a GS


----------



## Nimander (Jul 6, 2012)

And it's all thanks to a relative nobody named Lukas Rosol.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 6, 2012)

speaking of that upset, what upsets were bigger than that? i was talking to a friend about it and we couldnt think of anything


----------



## Nimander (Jul 6, 2012)

I don't classify myself as a tennis history expert by any means, but I can't think of any I've seen where a top of the game player just ousted like that.  Near the end it was almost like watching a clinic.  

Nadal must have performed some act of major hubris lately and God/the universe/whichever you choose selected the most apt way to bring him back down to Earth.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jul 6, 2012)

Federer's seventeenth Grand Slam is pretty much confirmed. 

Does anybody even remember the last time Murray reached the finals for a major? He did it twice, both completely dismantled by Federer in straight sets. Aussie 2010 was a complete disgrace. 

While Murray certainly is a very talented player, I don't believe he has the refinement of his technique and mental fortitude that Federer frequently displays in even the riskiest matches; experience goes a long way. It doesn't help that Murray's forehand is piss weak in comparison, and given the grass court suiting long rallies, I don't see Murray winning.

I say three sets, four at best.


----------



## Meraxes (Jul 7, 2012)

I don't think you should count Murray out. I think saying in just three sets is harsh, and I think he is going to surprise you.

Torn between Murray win and Federer and 1, cause feds deserves to be number 1 for the most time, so I want him to be it again, but I think Murray deserves this slam. Obviously the person who deserves it is the one who wins. 

Federer? Murray? I am British, just this once, Go Murray!


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 7, 2012)

ATastyMuffin said:


> Federer's seventeenth Grand Slam is pretty much confirmed.
> 
> Does anybody even remember the last time Murray reached the finals for a major? He did it twice, both completely dismantled by Federer in straight sets. Aussie 2010 was a complete disgrace.
> 
> ...



Poor analysis. Federer is favourite sure, but let's not count Murray out just yet.

He's been to 3 GS finals, not two.

He's been mentally tougher this year and Lendl has helped him been much more stable and focused at the job at hand. His strong forehand has been his main weapon this tournament lol, dunno what you're watching. Federer has been good, but you have to remember against Djokovic he simply had several purple patches in the match where he made Djokovic look ordinary, which is very difficult to do usually. Murray will be aware of that in the video and has to use Lendl's experience to follow his instructions and gameplan and make it more difficult for Fed.

I see it going to 5 sets, Fed just getting it in squeaky bum time.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 7, 2012)

Federer will win easily, no knock on Murray, he's a good player, but Federer said he's been in the best shape for a while and has been playing to his expectations.

He's kind of the GOAT so have fun Murray.


----------



## Nimander (Jul 7, 2012)

Charles Barkley guest speaking on Breakfast at Wimbledon.  My morning is now complete.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 7, 2012)

Serena is doing horrible horrible things to Radwanska


----------



## Rasendori (Jul 7, 2012)

Its barely even a match.


----------



## Federer (Jul 7, 2012)

Aggie.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 7, 2012)

haha, whoever is commenting on this match isnt smart

"shes gotta feel good that she isnt losing this match, shes just playing someone on another level"

thats losing you dummy


----------



## Jimin (Jul 7, 2012)

Radwanska is right back in the game.


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 7, 2012)

These commentators were so quick to ride Serena's pussy, what now?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 7, 2012)

A-Rad didn't let anyone down.  Good to push Serena in 3 sets.

Serena is superhuman tho, less than 18 months she was in a hospital bed probably not even sure if she's playing tennis again.

Credit where credits due.


----------



## Savior (Jul 7, 2012)

Nimander said:


> Charles Barkley guest speaking on Breakfast at Wimbledon.  My morning is now complete.



That's pretty awesome.

Good win by Serena . Glad for her.....so far above anyone else in the WTA based on talent.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yFqj27Mtr4[/YOUTUBE]

Fool is supporting the wrong player  -_-


----------



## josh101 (Jul 7, 2012)

One Briton already won a trophy out there on that court, time for a second tomorrow.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 7, 2012)

Yeah, Go Murray, pull a Nadal on Fed


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 7, 2012)

Nonsense Mei Lin, let him pull a Rosol. :ho


----------



## Wing-Zero (Jul 7, 2012)

Aww I was pulling for Radwanska, oh well =/ I'm really torn with this one, I want Murray to win his first one, but my god do I love that one handed backhand.


----------



## Savior (Jul 8, 2012)

Murray can win his first one eventually...he has some years left in him.  Roger better be desperate tmr.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Nimander (Jul 8, 2012)

speedyg said:


> Nonsense Mei Lin, let him pull a Rosol. :ho



I actually fell on my bed kicking my feet in laughter for about 30 seconds.

The player I was rooting for won yesterday.  Serena ran a clinic on Raddy in that first set.  Lost her game in the second.  And found it again in the third.  So it ended up being a more interesting match than we all thought it would be after that first set finished.  

Though Raddy had been battling a cold that she couldn't treat with actual medicine because of the drug tests players take.  So she wasn't playing her absolute best either.  Regardless though she left that match with my respect.

As for today, as much as I'd like Murray to win so we can finally finish this Brit drought at Wimbledon thing for the next 75 years, I'm quite afraid Federer is gonna wipe the court with Murray's gangly Brit/Scot ass.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 8, 2012)

First blood to Murray and a break! Fed looked nervous.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 8, 2012)

Murray choking 40-15s oh for the love of god,put more pace on those CC shots,if you don't go dtl


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 8, 2012)

federers backhand looks really good


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 8, 2012)

Serving for the set after breaking Fed again.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 8, 2012)

First set Murray, 6-4. 2 more to go?


----------



## Federer (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm fighting Murray, the crowd and the linesmen. 

Too much for me.


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 8, 2012)

come on fed dig deep and show them all why your the GOAT


----------



## Federer (Jul 8, 2012)

I try, I try, I try......


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 8, 2012)

Come on Fed. Murray getting everything going his way right now.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 8, 2012)

Murray is playing well, simple as that.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 8, 2012)

YEAH FEDDDDDDD.


----------



## Federer (Jul 8, 2012)

I took the 2nd set.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 8, 2012)

OH MY GOD WHAT A VOLLEY

sets tied 1-1, such a fun match


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 8, 2012)

He wins the set with Federer brilliance.


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 8, 2012)

1 set all COME ON FED!!!


----------



## Zach (Jul 8, 2012)

Dat Fed Looking like it's going to be a great match.


----------



## Savior (Jul 8, 2012)

We have ourselves a match!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Savior (Jul 8, 2012)

speedyg said:


> Murray is playing well, simple as that.



This is as good as I've seen him play...maybe a couple other times like when he beat Nadal at the U.S open.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 8, 2012)

Great point by Murray but he has  to be careful. Looks like he is down a little bit right now


----------



## Savior (Jul 8, 2012)

Better not be no rain.


----------



## Federer (Jul 8, 2012)

Murray is certainly playing at the level of '08 - '09, he hasn't played like this for a while, with the exception of only a handful of matches, like this years' AO semi.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 8, 2012)

looks like the roof will come into play


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 8, 2012)

rain delay


----------



## Federer (Jul 8, 2012)

THE ROOF THE ROOF THE ROOF IS ON FIRE


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 8, 2012)

Federer said:


> Murray is certainly playing at the level of '08 - '09, he hasn't played like this for a while, with the exception of only a handful of matches, like this years' AO semi.



I'm always weary of bringing Nadal semi example in USO 08' because It was Nadal's first semi and he wasn't quite used to Hard courts yet then whereas Murray had the advantage. Knees aside when they met in the AUS Open shortly after, I always thought he can beat Nadal on hardcourts. Even now, i still do.

Like now, the key was aggression and taking his shots on when they presenting themselves.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 8, 2012)

Fed was building momentum as well. should be interesting to see who gets to blame the rain.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 8, 2012)

As Godly as Fed can be at Centre Court at times, he can't control the weather. 

Ask him yourself.


----------



## Federer (Jul 8, 2012)

speedyg said:


> I'm always weary of bringing Nadal semi example in USO 08' because It was Nadal's first semi and he wasn't quite used to Hard courts yet then whereas Murray had the advantage. Knees aside when they met in the AUS Open shortly after, I always thought he can beat Nadal on hardcourts. Even now, i still do.
> 
> Like now, the key was aggression and taking his shots on when they presenting themselves.



Murray certainly has the game to beat Nadal,

unfortunately not the mentality, he respects Nadal too much, Novak for example doesn't give a flying fuck about anyone, if it takes a 100 shot rally to win a point against Rafa he will play all balls back and win it.


----------



## Savior (Jul 8, 2012)

Break benefitted Murray but it is what it is...

Did espn just show Kate?


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 8, 2012)

are they closing the roof?


----------



## josh101 (Jul 8, 2012)

well the break benefits murray, but the rain benefits federer. roof coming on.


----------



## Federer (Jul 8, 2012)

Very likely, it's still raining.


----------



## Savior (Jul 8, 2012)

I'd be scared too Roger....


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 8, 2012)

Federer said:


> Murray certainly has the game to beat Nadal,
> 
> unfortunately not the mentality, he respects Nadal too much, Novak for example doesn't give a flying fuck about anyone, if it takes a 100 shot rally to win a point against Rafa he will play all balls back and win it.



Yeah he has, but sometimes the belief and aggression hasn't shown. Rosol has shown the way to beat Nadal. Hit it hard and flat and take more risks to make the lines. (Indoors anyway. )

He's played Nadal/Djoko since his junior years and they are very familiar with each other. I think in Murray's case, he doesn't care too much either but his talent level isn't as high as Djokovic now.

Murray tends to win long rallies when he's ahead and comfortable because he can force people like Roger, Djoko and Nadal into mistakes.

He's foot-speed does help a lot in the rallies even if he doesn't get depth on some of his ground-strokes.

I watch Federer a few times serving and it's like watching Sampras all over again. Good times.


----------



## Savior (Jul 8, 2012)

Lol ESPN having their documentary/touching story. Can always count on it.


----------



## Federer (Jul 8, 2012)

First Murray hits Jo's willy in the semis and now he tried to hit me.

If you can't beat your opponents by tennis skills, injure them. 



Man, I dodged that ball like the Matrix style.


----------



## Savior (Jul 8, 2012)

Town looks pretty nice. Dramatic story.


----------



## Zach (Jul 8, 2012)

Sad story


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 8, 2012)

What story is this, guys?


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jul 8, 2012)

Dunblane massacre? *guess*


----------



## Savior (Jul 8, 2012)

Yeah I think it was that. Story of how a gunman shot 15 5 year olds at his school when he was growing up.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 8, 2012)

go rogerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 8, 2012)

Jαmes said:


> go rogerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!



Be more neutral.


----------



## Savior (Jul 8, 2012)

So the roof is designed to let in sunlight?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 8, 2012)

Savior said:


> So the roof is designed to let in sunlight?



Good drainage system too.

It's a lovely piece of design that suits the court well. Hope for one for Court 1 too.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 8, 2012)

Federer has stepped it up


----------



## Garfield (Jul 8, 2012)

OH man, just an AMAZING game going on!


----------



## Savior (Jul 8, 2012)

Lol Roger's running around strat didn't work too well there.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jul 8, 2012)

I love Federer but I hope Murray wins his first grand slam title and think this is the best chance he will ever have to win one. And what's more justified than winning a grand slam title by beating GOAT Fed in the final?


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 8, 2012)

What a game.


----------



## Savior (Jul 8, 2012)

He'll have good chances again in the future. When Fed retires maybe?...although high chance some other young players show up...

He got lucky with no Nadal so it is his best chance till now for sure.


----------



## Savior (Jul 8, 2012)

> This match is already starting to look more like Fed-Djo because Murray is having trouble closing out the game and federer is having a seemingly easy time with his serve



Kinda agreeing with this but Murray really giving it his all.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 8, 2012)

Yeah, Nadal's body probably won't hold up and Fed will retire eventually.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 8, 2012)

Federer needs to get this break, cant play a game anf get 6 break points and not convert


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 8, 2012)

what a game!!!!


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 8, 2012)

oh hey he broke him


----------



## Savior (Jul 8, 2012)

Novak can definitely do well for sure and will be a big hurdle for Murray in the future. Not match Rafa or Fed in titles but he always had the talent just wasn't there physically or mentally.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 8, 2012)

that 20-minute game was amazing


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 8, 2012)

What a game. Let's see if Murray can fight back.


----------



## Savior (Jul 8, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> Federer needs to get this break, cant play a game anf get 6 break points and not convert



Unless it's against Rafa at the French. His conversion rate is so horrid there.


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 8, 2012)

COME ON FED!!!


----------



## Savior (Jul 8, 2012)

So like....why is Murray slipping so much...


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 8, 2012)

Lol, I'm guessing no-one likes Murray in this convo.


----------



## Savior (Jul 8, 2012)

Nope. 

Federer > Tsonga > Del Potro > Djokovic for me


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 8, 2012)

Nadal > Federer > Tsonga > Murray > Djoker for me


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 8, 2012)

Savior said:


> So like....why is Murray slipping so much...



Remember the heavy fall he had in the last game?

That is possibly still affecting him.


----------



## Savior (Jul 8, 2012)

Well actually I probably like Murray more than anyone in the WTA currently ...maybe except Ana.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 8, 2012)

Savior said:


> Nope.
> 
> Federer > *Tsonga* > Del Potro > Djokovic for me



He blows way too hot and cold to be rated that highly.

Think again.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 8, 2012)

Savior said:


> *Well actually I probably like Murray more than anyone in the WTA currently* ...maybe except Ana.



Brain fart?!


----------



## Savior (Jul 8, 2012)

Noo I meant who I'd want to win. He's nowhere near the top 4 currently. I really had high hopes for DelPo though...never seen anyone blast Nadal off a court besides him.


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 8, 2012)

ONE MORE SET FEDDY!!!


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 8, 2012)

yeah boi 2-1


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 8, 2012)

Fed>Raonic>>>>>>>anyone else for me


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 8, 2012)

Tsonga is just so fun to watch


----------



## Savior (Jul 8, 2012)

I like Tsonga's heart and game. He smiles a lot when playing too. Needs a good coach ...

Didn't realise the set was won. Happened so quietly and easily there. Andy needs a new plan and quick.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 8, 2012)

Announcers have been talking about it every second, but Federers volleys at the net have been really good


----------



## Zach (Jul 8, 2012)

Fed's got dis


----------



## Savior (Jul 8, 2012)

Uh oh...breakpoint


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 8, 2012)

That was close. Inches.


----------



## Savior (Jul 8, 2012)

Nadal would have made that pass.


----------



## Savior (Jul 8, 2012)

Sure hasn't been too many aces today.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 8, 2012)

Murray looks flat and seems to be struggling.


----------



## Savior (Jul 8, 2012)

His challenges are getting really terrible..

It's not like he's doing it for a breather too.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 8, 2012)

Will this be the killer blow?

EDIT: The silky smooth machine is going into over-drive.


----------



## Savior (Jul 8, 2012)

Time of death : 12:52 pm EST


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 8, 2012)

Murray broken


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 8, 2012)

BREAK!!!! NOW HOLD BITCH


----------



## Sine (Jul 8, 2012)

yes roger !


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 8, 2012)

one more game olderer let's do this!


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 8, 2012)

You got to be kidding me!

I see flying chalk dust!


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 8, 2012)

Best he can do right now is make Fed serve it out and hope for the best...


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 8, 2012)

SERVE IT OUT!!!!


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 8, 2012)

Will Federer get nervous?!


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 8, 2012)

LETS GOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.

Murray and Federer are so terrible at challenges.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 8, 2012)

CHAMPIONSHIP POINTS


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 8, 2012)

CAN MURRAY DJOKER IT?


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 8, 2012)

FEDERER WINS


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 8, 2012)

FEDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 8, 2012)

FED CRYING YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## sworder (Jul 8, 2012)

VICTORYYYYYY


----------



## Zach (Jul 8, 2012)

Fed wins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He still owns Wimbledon. He's so brilliantpek


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 8, 2012)

7th wimbledon, 17th grand slam, and world number 1 reclaimed. 

all set for the olympics


----------



## josh101 (Jul 8, 2012)

Good game. Federer is still fucking awesome, glad for him.  Unlucky for Murray but hopefully his grand slam will come.


----------



## Kid (Jul 8, 2012)

Gol D Roger Federer!!!


----------



## Federer (Jul 8, 2012)

AWWWW YEAH...................FEDUUUU....wait...that's me. 

Yeah baby, WIMBY 7, no. 1................


----------



## GRIMMM (Jul 8, 2012)

Federer is the King of tennis.

IRL Itachi.


----------



## Federer (Jul 8, 2012)

IceBc said:


> Gol D Roger Federer!!!



The Tennis King...


You want my GOAThood? Go find it, I left it all at that place.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 8, 2012)

Federer, a man not unlike myself.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 8, 2012)

Congrats to Roger for winning a 17th Major title. :>


----------



## Zach (Jul 8, 2012)

Fed is the GOAT

Murray is so unlucky to be playing in an era of Fed, Djoko, and Nadal.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 8, 2012)

now he should definitely be set for the olympics. as much as i love djokovic, this is federer's time to finally get that career golden slam.


----------



## Federer (Jul 8, 2012)

Murray is crying, man.....this guy deserves a slam...

he loves the game, he cares for the game.......


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 8, 2012)

damn murray don't cry you did your best


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 8, 2012)

Federer said:


> Murray is crying, man.....this guy deserves a slam...
> 
> he loves the game, he cares for the game.......



You seem to enjoy watching him cry. 

Fed was a different animal after the rain break.

Lol look at Lendl. Not impressed.

'You still failed you dour Scot.'


----------



## Federer (Jul 8, 2012)

speedyg said:


> You seem to enjoy watching him cry.
> 
> Fed was a different animal after the rain break.



Yes I do, 

because that shows that he really cares about tennis, he's not an emotionless money hungry biatch.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 8, 2012)

Murray. 

Was rooting against him but sad he lost now.


----------



## Zach (Jul 8, 2012)

Awwww Murray. Hope he wins a Grand Slam sometime as long as it's not against Fed


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 8, 2012)

So much class and awesomeness in this batch of tennis players.

Hopefully Nadal comes back to dethrone the King.


----------



## Federer (Jul 8, 2012)

I will be rooting for Murray from here on, if he faces anyone but Federer in a final.

Let Murray steal one of Rafa's or Djokovic's slam.


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 8, 2012)

Pippa is fucking hot


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 8, 2012)

Was Federer always Daddy cool?


----------



## Zach (Jul 8, 2012)

Federer said:


> I will be rooting for Murray from here on, if he faces anyone but Federer in a final.
> 
> Let Murray steal one of Rafa's or Djokovic's slam.



Same here. I'd like to see him win a Wimbledon. Just imagine the crowd after that.


----------



## Zoan Marco (Jul 8, 2012)

I was rooting for Federer but Murray deserves a win already.


----------



## Federer (Jul 8, 2012)

Newbologist said:


> Pippa is fucking hot



She must be disappointed, again no Brit as a slam winner.

She also must be jelly of Mirka, she would totally do me if I were single.


----------



## Sin (Jul 8, 2012)

Let Murray win the gold medal, Djoko win the slams


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 8, 2012)

Murray looked pissed when they took that picture lol


----------



## Federer (Jul 8, 2012)

I want the gold medal.


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 8, 2012)

Federer said:


> She must be disappointed, again no Brit as a slam winner.
> 
> She also must be jelly of Mirka, she would totally do me if I were single.



I'll do her for you 


I'll also be rooting for Murray vs anyone but Fed.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 8, 2012)

Zach said:


> Same here. I'd like to see him win a Wimbledon. Just imagine the crowd after that.



Just seemed surreal after that Tsonga win.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 8, 2012)

murray will win a major if he manages to stop acting like a kid who got his lollipop stolen when he starts to miss on points. 

he still doesn't know how to recuperate mentally and it seems lendl's mission of having him set his frustrations and emotions aside has failed today.


----------



## Federer (Jul 8, 2012)

The British would be more succesful if more people played tennis, most British play football.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 8, 2012)

Good to see Murray win Wimbledon.

Wait... that's not the right one, meant the other dbles guy. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



Too soon?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 8, 2012)

Old boy still got it, back to #1. 

Way to throw another Slam in the bag!


----------



## Savior (Jul 8, 2012)

GREAT WIN!!!!!!!!! by the greatest of all time!!!!!!!!

Sooooo happy


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 8, 2012)

i'd like to see him win more slams too but i want nole to remain in 2nd spot


----------



## Savior (Jul 8, 2012)

He's gonna pass Pete for most weeks at number 1 I imagine right?


----------



## Federer (Jul 8, 2012)

Yep, there is two weeks till the Olympics, no?

That's more than enough to break it.


----------



## Savior (Jul 8, 2012)

Olympics will be good. Anyone could win that.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 8, 2012)

Nadal won 08, so he'll want get back onto it and defend his title.

Till he meets Rosol...

:ho


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Jul 8, 2012)

I was desperately hoping for a rain break when Fed'error showed up for the majority of first 2 sets.. but luckily the maestro managed to find his touch when it mattered the most   

Also congrats to Murray on winning his first set in GS finals


----------



## Savior (Jul 8, 2012)

> Pat Cash, BBC Radio 5 Live
> 
> "I don't think anyone can be called the greatest of all time but it is amazing that Federer is back at number one. He has gone back to the drawing board. It is starting to click now and he is more aggressive. As long as he stays fit he is almost unstoppable."




Okkk thereeee


----------



## Federer (Jul 8, 2012)

> Pat Cash: Djokovic is better than Federer at his best
> 04, 06, 11, better than federer, djokovic, djokovic better than federer, Federer, greatest ever, greatest of all time
> Metro recently published an excerpt from Cash about his thoughts on Djokovic and his season, here’s the complete article. According to Cash, the Serbian is already better than Federer at his best. Now this is where I beg to differ.
> 
> ...





Pat Cash is an idiot.


----------



## Savior (Jul 8, 2012)

What a moron. Talk about getting caught up in the moment. Right now Djokovic is on but he is what 5 years younger...so much fresher.

BBC needs to hire some real journalists


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 8, 2012)

During the period Safin, Ferrero and a few others why vying for top spot, he started the most dominant period in the modern era for 4 and a half years when he won his first Wimbledon imo. Then he was truly unstoppable.


----------



## Federer (Jul 8, 2012)

He's not the only one, pretty much everyone says something stupid, Jmac for example is a very good example. He's a commentator, thus he talks a lot, which means the chances of him saying something stupid increases.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 8, 2012)

I think you could make the case that Novak had a better single year in 2011 than Roger ever did. But using the eye test, I can't say 2011 Djokovic is a better player than peak Federer. Plus Fed has 3 of the 7 best years in tennis history. He is ridiculously consistent (to the point where no other guy in open-court history has come close to), and for sure the GOAT. Djo had a GOAT-level peak, but he still has a long way to go to surpass Roger, looking at the whole picture.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 8, 2012)

Nadal owns Fed
Fed owns Djoker
Djoker owns Nadal
All 3 own Murray


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 8, 2012)

Becker is ok but too lovey dovey with the others esp. when Murray plays.

I'd love to get Lendl, Bjorg, McEnroe and Connors in the same room for match. Or Edberg and Wilander.

Make it happen BBC! 

If that happened I may explode in excitement.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 8, 2012)

I don't think Murray is too far behind the Big Three. He has been #4 4 years in a row now, trailing three guys who may very well be in the Top 5 all-time when it's all said and done. 

I'm in the same camp as the other Federer fans here though. Hoping he can win a Slam against Djokovic or Nadal.


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 8, 2012)

Djokers 2011 wasn't better than Fed's 06, and lol a 31 year old past his prime Fed is back to number 1 when both Nadal and Djoko are at their absolute peak, Nadal at that age will be in a wheelchair and Djoko will be performing stand up comedy somewhere in Belgrade


----------



## Federer (Jul 8, 2012)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> I think you could make the case that Novak had a better single year in 2011 than Roger ever did. But using the eye test, I can't say 2011 Djokovic is a better player than peak Federer. Plus Fed has 3 of the 7 best years in tennis history. He is ridiculously consistent (to the point where no other guy in open-court history has come close to), and for sure the GOAT. Djo had a GOAT-level peak, but he still has a long way to go to surpass Roger, looking at the whole picture.



You can't.

He did have the best start of a season, but at the end, he sucked. 

Fed always reached the finals at every slam in his prime years, Novak couldn't make it to the final at the FO. However he did win a record 5 ATP 1000 tournaments, but didn't win the WTF, which Fed did.

Percentage wise and W-L Fed's best years > Novak's by far.


----------



## Savior (Jul 8, 2012)

> From Tiger Woods on Twitter "Hats off to Murray for a great fight. But we saw why Fed is the #GOAT."



Tiger knows the truth...although he's pretty baised towards Fed


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 8, 2012)

Yo Fed where's that four yonkou of tennis sig you used to have?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 8, 2012)

Federer said:


> He did have the best start of a season, but at the end, he sucked.
> 
> Fed always reached the finals at every slam in his prime years, Novak couldn't make it to the final at the FO. However he did win a record 5 ATP 1000 tournaments, but didn't win the WTF, which Fed did.



That's the key point to bring up. It comes down to how you evaluate the years collectively, but yeah, 2011 Djokovic isn't set in stone better than 2006 Federer at all.

I think only McEnroe and Connors had better years than '06 Fed.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 8, 2012)

When Murray does it in the year I predicted, I want you to quote me (If I'm right.)


----------



## Savior (Jul 8, 2012)

Since Fed is whitebeard...who is shanks? Nole?


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 8, 2012)

Well it depends on who Kaidou is really, if he was a rival of Roger from the old days then Rafa would be him, Novak shanks and Murray big mom


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 8, 2012)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> That's the key point to bring up. It comes down to how you evaluate the years collectively, but yeah, 2011 Djokovic isn't set in stone better than 2006 Federer at all.
> 
> I think only *McEnroe and Connors* had better years than '06 Fed.



Shitstorm Goat thread incoming in 3, 2, 1......



Lol.


----------



## Zoan Marco (Jul 8, 2012)

Wouldn't Federer be Gol D. Roger?


----------



## Ender (Jul 8, 2012)

he becomes Roger after he dies or retires :33


----------



## Gin (Jul 8, 2012)

Once again, the man shows us how it's done.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 8, 2012)

Gin said:


> Once again, the man shows us how it's done.



The Goat does not need glory-hunters.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 8, 2012)

Why isn't there a Federer smiley? LeBron has one


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 8, 2012)

So there's a thread on MTF that was made back in Feb this year about Fed possibly winning 100 titles, in the beginning the OP was mocked but at the rate Fed is going now and him playing a lot of smaller tournaments it just might not be out of the realm of possibility


----------



## Rasendori (Jul 8, 2012)

Murray's speech was heart shattering. Heres hoping he beats Nole or Rafa in the final next year, or any slam for that matter.

Fed was just fantastic though. This ish really cements his GOAT status.


----------



## Ender (Jul 8, 2012)

^Agreed. and there needs to be a federer smiley. code = :goat


----------



## Octavian (Jul 8, 2012)

federer is the king


----------



## Federer (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Newbologist (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Newbologist (Jul 8, 2012)

There really needs to be a set made with Federer as Gol D. Federer, somebody make one for me


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 8, 2012)

Getting closer yet so far away,the reality
and Fed is like


----------



## Wing-Zero (Jul 8, 2012)

Amazing win by Fed, he really played some great tennis, and even though I wanted him to win, I felt really heartbroken for Andy. He really tried his best, and I'm sure he'll win one soon enough.


----------



## Savior (Jul 8, 2012)

Sigh...it's so awesome that he's won!!!!!

I was really worried he wouldn't win another....all those losses...always to Nadal and Novak....or when he does beat Nole...Rafa is there ><!


----------



## Meraxes (Jul 8, 2012)

In the end, did cheer for Murray, but in no way jeered Federer. I thought he was very gracious as always when he won, and the sympathy looks he gave Murray broke my heart as much as Murray's tears did. I was literally crying. The better man one. Murray played well, and had he played at any other time, slams a plenty, but he didn't he plays now.

I still think he'll win one though! It was a really good match :'(


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 8, 2012)

The fact that only one slam since 2005 has gone to someone not named Federer, Nadal or Djokovic is a bit astonishing when you think about it

And poor Andy he'll never win a Slam as long as the Trinity are around


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 8, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> The fact that only one slam since 2005 has gone to someone not named Federer, Nadal or Djokovic is a bit astonishing when you think about it
> 
> And poor Andy he'll never win a Slam as long as the Trinity are around



He probably has to beat at least two to get his first one.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 8, 2012)

Juan Mart?n del Potro needs to win the next one.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jul 8, 2012)

Edward Cullen said:


> Juan Mart?n del Potro needs to win the next one.



He's already got US 2009, let Murray have at least one.


----------



## Savior (Jul 8, 2012)

Edward Cullen said:


> Juan Mart?n del Potro needs to win the next one.



Preferable the French


----------



## Wing-Zero (Jul 9, 2012)

Honestly I think Murray just has to get the one off of his back, then I think he'll go on a roll and win a few.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 9, 2012)

Murray had his chances, still prefer to go crosscourt when in trouble,
Doesn't change his pace in rallies. Wasn't being aggressive when it worked most of the time
Didn't do what he did like the last game , he doesn't play with desperation sometimes, mentality is not strong enough, he had to win everypoint, not hoping Fed give it awsy.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 9, 2012)

We really shouldn't self analyse Murray too much. He made mistakes, didn't take chances (2nd set esp.) and maybe he wasn't aggressive enough at times, but tbh he and Lendl won't cover it too much and fix everything overnight. He'll never be a robot devoid of emotion or entirely ice cool like Bjorg or Lendl was, so he needs to find the  right mix for him that works and beats the best players in GS's eventually. He's probably in one of the strongest eras around with 3 extraordinary players ahead of him, lets not forget that.

He'll do it in time and get a GS imo.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 9, 2012)

But it is reality, he knows it himself,what he didn't do. He's counterpunching game can't not get him to age 30 l and still at his best. He's 25 now, time is running out


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 9, 2012)

Are you agreeing with my posts or just repeating Murray will fail to win a GS lark because...?


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 9, 2012)

No one said he'll never win one, not that he can't, let's leave there and focus on Fed,Nadal,Joker in general for Olympics


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 9, 2012)

Fed Gold, Nadal Silver and Djokovic bronze.

Next?


----------



## Wing-Zero (Jul 9, 2012)

Haha if only! Though the fact that the olympics is only a best of 3 means if a darkhorse gets on a winning streak, he could be hard to stop. Would love to see Tsonga make a deep run!


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 9, 2012)

atleadt Marray won wimbledon


----------



## Meraxes (Jul 9, 2012)

The final is best of 5 though, so you know, even if someone comes through as a dark horse, the top guys should best whoever it is then.

I would say I am not expecting any surprises at the olympics, but I didn't expect any at wimbledon, and my man Nadal went out in round 2... so you know... anything could happen.

Also like to point out, Nadal has just under 2000 points to defend for the rest of the year and both Djokovic and Federer have over 4000 so... hoping if Nadal wins more in the latter half of the year than he did last year (and here's hoping) he should move up again. 

I want federer or Nadal as one and two forever, it made me sad when neither of them was number one... like... someone had ripped my comfort blanker away from me.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 9, 2012)

Meraxes said:


> The final is best of 5 though, so you know, even if someone comes through as a dark horse, the top guys should best whoever it is then.
> 
> I would say I am not expecting any surprises at the olympics, but I didn't expect any at wimbledon, and my man Nadal went out in round 2... so you know... anything could happen.
> 
> ...



This is how I felt.  Nothing on Joker he's a great tennis player, but I just never thought he'd beat out both Nadal and Federer.  NEVER.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 9, 2012)

Wah?


----------



## Savior (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm thinking Novak will win Olympics but it could really be any of the big 3.
It's great to see how Novak and Rafa are holding their countries flags!


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 9, 2012)

Fed is def favourite for olympics, this wimbledon showed just how far ahead of the rest of the guys he is on grass of the top 4 only Nadal has a chance to beat him and thats only if the roof is open, if its closed its the closest to PrimeFed as you will ever see. Also, grass is Novaks worst surface, he kind of lucked out winning wimbledon last year riding the momentum of his epic year and had a huge mental advantage over Nadal in the final but if you actually watch him, its clear he isn't suited for the surface his movement on it compared to HC is like watching bamby on ice


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Savior (Jul 9, 2012)

Hehe...All are good.. It's sooooooooooo close between Fed and Nole.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 9, 2012)

Nadal needs to get back and win the US open.


----------



## Savior (Jul 9, 2012)

8 	Janko Tipsarevic 	3,215

10 	Nicolas Almagro 	2,605

Ugh..they're never gonna do anything.


Of course there's also Ferrer at 5...but can't fault a man for trying his best and playing as many tournies as he can. Wonder if he will win a match at the tour finals.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 10, 2012)

nadal isn't likely to reclaim the number 1 spot this year. his best shot was early in the year until the end of the clay season. he did brilliantly in the latter but he failed to dethrone novak early on. so now he has novak, whose best surface is the hard court, and federer, who's been reviving his class of tennis, to beat until the end of 2012 and unless either of them exit the next tournaments at the earlier rounds, they're likely to stay on top.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 10, 2012)

Fed wont confirm his greatness until he rapes Nadal at a slam other tham Wimbledon 

How can you be GOAT............if you get constantly molested by your biggest rival?! #Philosorapter


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 10, 2012)

Yeah ok CF.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 10, 2012)

Omg why does Murray do that finger thing, did Lendl teach him witchcraft? it doesn't work against Godtier  ,  Berdshit could have beat Godtier if he have a brain sometimes


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 10, 2012)

Berdych only knows how to hit the ball hard that's it.

Why did you think Rosol beat Nadal?

It's in the Czech players genes.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 10, 2012)

Fed would have rape Nadal in 3 ,if the roof was closed,
Rosol did nothing special, Nadal would have lost to anybody Indoor.
God's will made it rain  . losing to Garci and Simon indoors ,
Fed wish he had 9 Wimby by now, had the roof closed again


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jul 10, 2012)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> Fed wont confirm his greatness until he rapes Nadal at a slam other tham Wimbledon



Why is it a requirement that Federer must 'rape' Nadal at other courts beside Wimbledon, to become the GOAT? We've seen through _sheer accomplishment_, that Federer fully deserves the title. Period. He doesn't need positive records against every single player he's met; Nadal is just a bad match-up for him.

And Federer kicks his ass at hard courts. I would love to see Nadal vs. Prime Federer at a US Open final; too bad the former rarely exceeds semifinals in that particular Slam.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 10, 2012)

Nadal beat Federer in an awesome Aussie Open final


----------



## Wing-Zero (Jul 10, 2012)

To be honest, I feel the Federer-Nadal head to head is a bit misleading. The reason it's so lop sided is that, Nadal is simply the best clay courter around, and Federer is being punished for his years as the number 2 clay courter around. Federer leads their hard court head to head, which if broken down shows Federer dominates indoors, while Nadal dominates outdoors. Federer leads their grass court head to head. So to be fair, they are both great players, each with their own strengths and weaknesses. Which is the greatest of all time? I think it's not only too soon to tell, it's impossibly hard to decide,  but they are both definitely two of the best ever.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 10, 2012)

You can't expect 30 Roger (past his peak) to outgrind Nadal


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 10, 2012)

On clay: Nadal 12-2 Federer
Everywhere else: Federer 8-6 Nadal

Nadal is the GOAT clay courter and a terrible matchup on slow high bouncing surfaces such as clay and outdoor HC's such as AO, IW and Miami where he can just moonball to Fed's BH until it breaks down. On faster low bouncing courts such as grass and indoor HC he can't do that and Fed can use his entire arsenal to outmaneuver and out hit Nadal off the court as is evidenced whenever these guys play at the WTF where Rafa has never beaten Fed.


----------



## Zach (Jul 10, 2012)

We need Fed vs. Nadal for U.S. Open finals


----------



## Meraxes (Jul 10, 2012)

Zach said:


> We need Fed vs. Nadal for U.S. Open finals



So much so.

I would love a Nadal Federer final... but by the way things seem to go, as 1 and 3 (unless nadal gets 2 before USO) they will be on the same half of the draw.


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 10, 2012)

Anything but Fed-Djoker in the same half, they've been in the same half the past 4 years getting repetitive as hell....


----------



## Meraxes (Jul 10, 2012)

Federer or Nadal being in the same side as Djokovic is the only thing that will stop him being in final, Andy can't do it, I don't think. Ideally, it would be a Federer/ Murray Djokovic/Nadal siding, and then Nadal wins his semi, Federer wins his semi, and then we get a glorious final! I would also like to see them compete in the olympic final, a fitting final for Rogers last Olympics, against his main rival... I would actually be torn between who I would wanna win, god knows Roger deserves Olympic Gold.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 10, 2012)

I agree, I still enjoy Nadal-Federer over everything else.


----------



## Wing-Zero (Jul 10, 2012)

Just to play at any point in the US Open would be awesome, especially considering it's the only slam they haven't met each other at.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 10, 2012)

Newbologist said:


> Anything but Fed-Djoker in the same half, they've been in the same half the past 4 years getting repetitive as hell....



is that even possible now that they are 1 and 2?


----------



## Meraxes (Jul 11, 2012)

I mean, with the points separating Roger and Novak, either of them could be one come the USO, if it is Novak as 1 again, then they would be on opposite draw sides. Nadal didn't do well at Toronto or Cincinnati last year, if he wins those and novak does badly, he could even be 2, though I am doubting that.


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 11, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> is that even possible now that they are 1 and 2?



Not currently, but if Nadal wins olympics and does well in Toronto and Cinci while Djoker bombs those events with a lot of points to defend then Nadal could possibly return to 2.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 11, 2012)

Andy Murray does not belong in that sig.


----------



## Ender (Jul 11, 2012)

who should be there?  cause considering how long those 4 have reigned the top 4 rankings, its kinda obv he does....


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 11, 2012)

Del Potro would have been there but he's never been the same post-injury, Murrays been at 4 forever.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 11, 2012)

I realize it's an One Piece parody, but no one considers Murray an all time great by any stretch of the imagination, I think.


----------



## Savior (Jul 12, 2012)

So when is the Olympic draw gonna be out?


----------



## Meraxes (Jul 12, 2012)

Murray has been top 4 for ever, and it is usually them in semi finals and what not, so as a current player place holder, he'll do. And when he wins a grand slam I hope you'll take this back! 

As for the draw, well I shall keep a weather eye out, but it is still two weeks until it starts, I'd not expect anything soon.


----------



## Ender (Jul 12, 2012)

the only other player who can take murray's spot is tsonga.


----------



## Savior (Jul 12, 2012)

Tsonga is just way too inconsistent at this point. Talent wise he is there . I really hoped that DelPo would be the next great young player to break through but injuries T_T


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 12, 2012)

Why would anybody want to be in Murray's spot.


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 12, 2012)

Fed officially gonna break the weeks at #1 record on Monday morning when the rankings are updated GOAT


----------



## Savior (Jul 13, 2012)

Not according to some of these journalists in Toronto..

All their articles are like "His 17th grandslam puts him in the mix for greatest ever"


----------



## Federer (Jul 13, 2012)

New set get. 

Plus:



I like this one personally the most:



> Milos Raonic: Congratulations to Roger. He probably has more trophies than towels.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 14, 2012)

i still want novak to regain world number 1 spot but after the olympics


----------



## Ender (Jul 14, 2012)

new set get


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 15, 2012)

At 12:00 AM london time Fed will hold the most weeks at #1 record


----------



## Federer (Jul 15, 2012)

It's like celebrating the new year.


----------



## Ender (Jul 15, 2012)

fuck yeaa


----------



## Pineapples (Jul 15, 2012)

Newbologist said:


> At 12:00 AM london time Fed will hold the most weeks at #1 record



Amazing achievement for Roger. In the last two years, with Nadal's prime and Djokovic's surge, I doubted that Federer would ever get #1 again. In the face of his triump, all I can say is _Bravo Fed, Bravo!
_

It's a pretty sweet time to be tennis fan with those three monsters battling each other.


----------



## Zach (Jul 15, 2012)

Newbologist said:


> At 12:00 AM london time Fed will hold the most weeks at #1 record



The god of tennis


----------



## Jimin (Jul 16, 2012)

We need four monsters for truly epic semi-finals.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 16, 2012)

I doubt that Fed #1 streak will ever get broken  

some overdue pics from Wimbledon 













Enjoy


----------



## Federer (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 16, 2012)

Fuck sake Cesc, use spoilers, warping the page you dick. 

You're not helping Fed.  

Go feed the kids and enjoy 287 another time.


----------



## Ender (Jul 16, 2012)

where'd the pics go?


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 16, 2012)

spoiler tags take too much time


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 16, 2012)

So of all Feds accomplishments which do you think is the most impressive? the 17 GS? the weeks at # overall? The 237 weeks consecutive aka 4 years at #1? Making 8 straight slam finals only to top himself and make 10 straight slam finals to hold the top two spots in those records and also in the process make 18 of a possible 19 slam finals?

To me personally the most impossible record of his to break will be the 23 consecutive SF, that streak is something that still boggles the mind, making the final 4 of every single GS for the equivalent of 5 years with no injuries and no upsets is remarkable and highlights  his durability, talent and desire like nothing else could.


----------



## Savior (Jul 16, 2012)

IMO it's the Semi-final streak.

Although obviously all are really amazing right..but that one stands out the most...when you compare others who are next on the list


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jul 17, 2012)

isnt Murray on 4 consecutive SFs?! 

24 straight Semi Finals Murray record incoming


----------



## Federer (Jul 17, 2012)

The greatest record Fed holds is...............to bagel Nadal at three different surfaces.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 17, 2012)

*Ignores Cesc's bad Tennis jokes*

Ferrer is in pretty impressive form, winning his 5th ATP title recently. Anyone think he''s going to stay in the top 10 next year and push Murray and some of the rest again or is he just in the peak of his career right now?

Decent US Open run possible?


----------



## Federer (Jul 17, 2012)

Murray is still better than Ferrer everywhere except clay.

Next year, he'll be still in the top 10, the next generation is still not here.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 17, 2012)

He seems to never really got of 'the poor man's Nadal' tag he had a few years ago.

Plus he lacks the big weapon Verdasco had when he was in top 10 form and could push Nadal on other surfaces even.


----------



## Federer (Jul 17, 2012)

Ferrer has beaten Nadal on slams outside clay. 

It's just on clay, he can't beat Nadal, how hard he tries, Nadal gets everything back, it's really hard to be a Ferrer fan when he plays against Nadal on clay.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 17, 2012)

Is this in Nadal's younger years? Because I can't remember when Nadal last lost to Ferrer in Slams unless you meant the ATP tour.

Soderling aside, no-one can claim to have beaten him in his home turf. Or even get close (Maybe Isner, lol.)

I miss Verdasco in the Top 10. Vamos Fernando.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 17, 2012)

I remember when after that Australian Open, I thought Verdasco would be the next big thing.


----------



## Federer (Jul 17, 2012)

2007 US OPEN and last years AO






Dracule Mihawk said:


> I remember when after that Australian Open, I thought Verdasco would be the next big thing.



Lol,

you weren't the only one, but he turned out to be a fiasco.


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 17, 2012)

Verdasco and Berdych both has shit between their ears, physically they have all the tools but can never seem to put it all together consistently. Milos is the only hope for the new young generation, he's pushed Fed to 3 sets in all 3 of their matches this year and he's improving his groundstrokes, I just hope he can avoid the injuries and really breakthrough soon, for the first time in a long time there isn't a new generation of young players waiting to take over once the current top dogs are gone.


----------



## Sin (Jul 19, 2012)

Rafa too beta for the Olympics.


----------



## Federer (Jul 19, 2012)

Nadal is missing Olympics. 


Although this could mean that he might go deep in the hardcourt season at the end of this year.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 19, 2012)

why is he not participating though?

EDIT: just read the article. it's that knee again. it's a shame but that injury will never leave him in his career.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 19, 2012)

Not like Nadal needs another Medal,But it means Spain is done,unless Ferrer can do something .


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 19, 2012)

for some reason i don't like ferrer. in fairness to him i think he has a great attitude and all but i still don't like him somehow :/ 

i miss soderling


----------



## Zach (Jul 19, 2012)

Not like Spain needs more championships.


----------



## Savior (Jul 19, 2012)

NO NADAL! for olympics...

As a fan of tennis I am sad..


----------



## Jimin (Jul 19, 2012)

Let's go Novak then.


----------



## Savior (Jul 19, 2012)

Novak can win Rio . Roger needs it to top off his resume.


----------



## Ender (Jul 19, 2012)

is Roger playing?? it'd be kinda dumb if he wasnt...


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 19, 2012)

Roger was already the fav even moreso now that Nadal is out.


----------



## Ender (Jul 19, 2012)

yup yup


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 19, 2012)

hopefully roger can finnally get that medal

shame he (probably lol) wont get the golden slam though


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 19, 2012)

If he wins the gold in london he would have the golden career slam unless your referring to him winning all 4 majors and the gold in one calendar year which I don't think has ever been done?


----------



## Savior (Jul 19, 2012)

That's near Impossible on the ATP...maybe in the lackluster WTA.

While Roger is the fav , Novak is right there with him...sure helps if the roof is closed though.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 20, 2012)

Newbologist said:


> If he wins the gold in london he would have the golden career slam unless your referring to him winning all 4 majors and the gold in one calendar year which I don't think has ever been done?



Steffi Graf has(only person to do it)

i was looking at the records she owns and its hella impressive

• The only player, male or female, to complete the Golden Slam, which she did in 1988.

• Her 22 Slam singles titles remains the Open Era record for both men and women. Five to go, Roger.

• Won all four Slams at least four times. Talk about an all-court player.

• Made 13 consecutive Slam finals.

• Reached final of all four Slams in a calendar year 3 times

• Spent a record 377 weeks at No. 1

• Ended the year at No. 1 eight times.

• In 1987 and 1989, made the finals of every tournament she played. Think about that.

• Played in 36 Slams and made the final 22 times with a winning percentage of 81 percent in the finals (22-9).


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 20, 2012)

wow that IS impressive. still, i like chris evert more. best winning percentage of all time


----------



## Ender (Jul 20, 2012)

fuck  go Steffi


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 20, 2012)

Chris Evert was hot. I was watching the ESPN 30 for 30 about her and Navratalova and Chris Evert was as hot as Martina was beastly.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 20, 2012)

Hingis was never beastly, lol.


----------



## Savior (Jul 20, 2012)

Hingis was awesome while it lasted. I liked watching her play. Women's tennis back then was so much better...much more skill....now it's a power hitting scream fest.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 20, 2012)

Hingis had a lot of variety.

Also you could watch the likes of Mauresmo and Henin and never get bored with their play and back-hands.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 20, 2012)

speedyg said:


> Hingis was never beastly, lol.



Uhhh... I meant Navratilova.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 21, 2012)

yes evert was very pretty and hot  

henin. i love henin. give me back henin


----------



## Savior (Jul 21, 2012)

Anyways was watching this..

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emPy439hmCQ[/YOUTUBE]

He sure did jump high.


----------



## Savior (Jul 22, 2012)

Good news...



> Wimbledon will start a week later from 2015 to allow players a three-week rest period after the French Open.


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 26, 2012)

Olympic draws are out, Fed has ferrer in his half, while djokovic has Murray. Fed's first two potential opponents are Falla and Benetteau guys who were up 2 sets against fed in the last two wimbledons before Fed came back and won


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 26, 2012)

it should be interesting to say the least


----------



## Savior (Jul 27, 2012)

Whose side is Tsonga on? Lol he's playing Raonic in the 2nd round...there goes cdn hope.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 28, 2012)

lol verdasco lost


----------



## Sure (Jul 28, 2012)

Berdych out in the first round of Wimbledon again. I guess Murray has a decent path to SFs now (Easy 2nd round, Negotiable 1st round, and 3rd round doesnt look too hard.)

Hopefully get to see a lot of good tennis.


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 2, 2012)

SF Del Potro vs Federer - Djokovic vs Murray as good as it gets..


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 2, 2012)

No Nadal = not as good as it gets.


----------



## HugeGuy (Aug 3, 2012)

Federer matches are seriously not good for my heart.

But del Potro sure is mature. 4.5 hours and not a single negative body language from him.


----------



## Federer (Aug 3, 2012)

19-17 in the third set for Fed, on to the finals. pek


----------



## Sine (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 3, 2012)

omg djoker lost

murrays revenge against roger??


----------



## Jeff (Aug 3, 2012)

Murray gonna win the first set, emotionally compromise himself in the second and make a shit ton of unforced errors, and eventually lose.

Classic Murray 

Although I was watching PTI earlier, would this be one of the career defining moments for Murray should he beat Federer?  It's not a Grand Slam, nor does it provide a major physical challenge like normal tennis.  idk if you guys ever played a full five sets of tennis, but those last two can really change the atmosphere of a match when your physical and mental toughness comes into play.


----------



## Zach (Aug 3, 2012)

Fed vs. Murray Wimbledon rematch at Wimbledon


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Aug 3, 2012)

Murray in 5?

Or Fed to destroy him in 3.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 3, 2012)

Jeff said:


> Murray gonna win the first set, emotionally compromise himself in the second and make a shit ton of unforced errors, and eventually lose.
> 
> Classic Murray
> 
> Although I was watching PTI earlier, would this be one of the career defining moments for Murray should he beat Federer?  It's not a Grand Slam, nor does it provide a major physical challenge like normal tennis.  idk if you guys ever played a full five sets of tennis, but those last two can really change the atmosphere of a match when your physical and mental toughness comes into play.



you do know the finals are five sets?


----------



## Nimander (Aug 4, 2012)

Damn.  I'm actually pulling for Murray with this one.  He's gonna have the crowd behind him far more vocally than is allowed at Wimbledon.  Plus I think that he's gonna be more relaxed without the mental "weight" of a grand slam final.  

But admittedly, I haven't been following tennis in the Olympics at all so far.  I got my fill with Wimbledon, and will get it once again with the US Open.  I've been watching the other events in the Olympics.  I've become more of a fan of women's gymnastics this past week than I ever thought possible.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 4, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> you do know the finals are five sets?



Thank you for clearing that up LG.  I had a feeling it was five sets, but the first few rounds were three (also surprised me then).

Now only if your Pirates can take 2 of 3 from the Reds this week


----------



## Federer (Aug 4, 2012)

speedyg said:


> Murray in 5?
> 
> Or Fed to destroy him in 3.



I pick the second one.


----------



## Jimin (Aug 4, 2012)

Normally, I would never be happy that Serena won over Maria, but this is another gold for the United States and I can't be mad about that.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 4, 2012)

holy crap serena completley destroyed her


----------



## Zach (Aug 4, 2012)

.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 4, 2012)

Serena got her gold

The Bryan Bros got their gold

All that's left is for Fed to get his


----------



## sworder (Aug 4, 2012)

Federer said:


> I pick the second one.



The obvious choice


----------



## Gunners (Aug 4, 2012)

I wouldn't mind seeing Murray win but he is British and this may be Federer's last chance to win Olympic gold so fuck him. 

That being said I can see Murray winning.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 4, 2012)

RIP Sharapova


----------



## Jeff (Aug 4, 2012)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> RIP Sharapova



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Siv_f4bm80[/YOUTUBE]

(don't worry both the pilots survived)


----------



## sworder (Aug 5, 2012)

Fed time


----------



## Harard (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm stunned by the domination I'm seeing right now.


----------



## Tyrael (Aug 5, 2012)

Harard said:


> I'm stunned by the domination I'm seeing right now.



I know, right?

Fed's practically doing a Murray at this point.


----------



## Jimin (Aug 5, 2012)

Williams sisters . 

Also, Murray is winning. : O


----------



## Sure (Aug 5, 2012)

speedyg said:


> Murray in 5?
> 
> Or *Murray* to destroy him in 3.



Fixed


----------



## Federer (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## josh101 (Aug 5, 2012)

sworder said:


> Fed time


Who? That guy Murray blew off the court? Oh. 

Jesus, what tennis by Murray, fucking sensational. Whilst it is only Olympic tennis, I hope this gives Murray the confidence that he can beat, and even dominate, the worlds best and that this propels him on to win his first grand slam. 

Another gold for GB. Loving it.


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 5, 2012)

Congrats to Murray and GB.


----------



## Federer (Aug 5, 2012)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO...


Ah well, atleast the opponent was Murray who never once won something big, so I'm not that disappointed.


----------



## Sin (Aug 5, 2012)

THE MORE IMPORTANT NEWS IS THAT DELPO BEAT DJOKO FOR BRONZE

He woulda wiped the floor with Murray, stupid Fed


----------



## Jimin (Aug 5, 2012)

Congrats to Murray. He played good and it helped that Roger was probably really exhausted by that semifinal game.

Can he win the US Open now? : O


----------



## Federer (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## Velocity (Aug 5, 2012)

Federer said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO...
> 
> 
> Ah well, atleast the opponent was Murray who never once won something big, so I'm not that disappointed.



Oh, don't be such a sore loser. Murray dominated that match and totally deserved the win after the show he put on against Djokovic as well as Federer. I have high hopes this win will give him the confidence he needs to take his first Grand Slam.


----------



## Federer (Aug 5, 2012)

Velocity said:


> *Oh, don't be such a sore loser.* Murray dominated that match and totally deserved the win after the show he put on against Djokovic as well as Federer. I have high hopes this win will give him the confidence he needs to take his first Grand Slam.





Not sure if serious.


----------



## josh101 (Aug 5, 2012)

Edward Cullen said:


> Congrats to Murray. He played good and it helped that Roger was probably really exhausted by that semifinal game.
> 
> Can he win the US Open now? : O


Federer still had an extra days rest, Murray was just playing doubles yesterday, and has to play doubles later today.


----------



## Federer (Aug 5, 2012)

Mixed doubles doesn't require that much energy and I'm almost 31 compared to Murray's 25 years.

Either way, Murray was just too good, I was not.

Murray took his chances on breakpoints and I didn't.


----------



## Sine (Aug 5, 2012)

dont mind the medals color too much roger, you were born golden.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 5, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Oh, don't be such a sore loser. Murray dominated that match and totally deserved the win after the show he put on against Djokovic as well as Federer. I have high hopes this win will give him the confidence he needs to take his first Grand Slam.



Eh his post was the epitome of someone taking disappointment well.


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 5, 2012)

Federer said:


> Mixed doubles doesn't require that much energy and I'm almost 31 compared to Murray's 25 years.
> 
> Either way, Murray was just too good, I was not.
> 
> Murray took his chances on breakpoints and I didn't.



Mirka said your cried in the bathroom


----------



## Federer (Aug 5, 2012)

I did, I did.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Aug 5, 2012)

Federer said:


> I did, I did.



 

Was DelPo too good for Djoko too?


----------



## Rasendori (Aug 5, 2012)

After that match with Delpo.. I knew Roger wasn't going to play at his peak.

Congrats to Murray.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 5, 2012)

Stupid laura robson

double faulted twice in the tie-break 

I dont care if your only 18................no excuses


----------



## sworder (Aug 5, 2012)

Laura was always going to be a dead weight.  I was actually amazed at how well Andy dealt with her, always half expected him to hit her round the face with his racket.


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 5, 2012)

ugh, federer and djokovic lost


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 5, 2012)

tbh, Heather Watson should have been on the team, she is ranked higher, and has won more events..................


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 5, 2012)

Heather Watson has no weapons are at all,  you need a decent serve and some volleys and Murray like Robson better,they played before in Hopman Cup reached the final,Murray choked and lost to Robredo,Robson beat Sanchez.Robson has a decent lefy serve and forehand ,but just not consistent with it,on and off. but she's the best British girl there is ,Murray didn't have a choice here.Watson has won 1 doubles event,where nobody were bother to play at all before the olympics,they beat some scrubs in the final.

Robson/Murray chemistry were better ,they beaten Dementieva/Andreev,Lisicki Kohlscrieber and Shvedova and some mug.before.Murray choke on some bh returns against Azarenka too,now you get back to your football


----------



## Jeff (Aug 5, 2012)

Thank God I slept well over the time of the match.

I would've been more heartbroken than I am now


----------



## Savior (Aug 6, 2012)

It sucks that Roger lost.

Now with him missing the Rogers Cup will Novak pass him ? :S


----------



## Zach (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm glad I slept through the match since I heard it was a blowout. Hard to believe Fed lost like that Oh well at least Murray is my second favorite and glad he got gold in front of his home crowd if Fed has to lose. It must have been something. Just sad I missed the celebration


----------



## Savior (Aug 6, 2012)

I was gonna blow a lot to buy tickets for Roger's cup but kinda glad I didn't since I figured quite a few people would pull out.

May try to go to see DelPo or Tsonga since I've never seen them live yet.


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 8, 2012)

Savior said:


> It sucks that Roger lost.
> 
> Now with him missing the Rogers Cup will Novak pass him ? :S



don't really know. novak has to defend his 1000 points but i'm not sure roger played last year?


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 15, 2012)

Nadal just dropped outta the US Open.


----------



## Sure (Aug 15, 2012)

Hoping he comes back by the time Shanghai and Paris comes around. 

Considering the physicality of his game, its to be expected. Was looking forward to a rejuvenated Nadal at the USO, but ol well. :/

Murray is in a prime position to get #3 spot now, though, not that it really matters.


----------



## Ender (Aug 15, 2012)

holy shit Nadal. dude's gonna go way down in ranks XD


----------



## Jimin (Aug 15, 2012)

Clearly, Andy Murray is now part of the big three with Nadal out of the picture.


----------



## Newbologist (Aug 15, 2012)

Nadal should just take the rest of the year off and come back next year fully healthy


----------



## Ender (Aug 15, 2012)

thats too big of a gap for him man....its usually fine for a woman to do that cause they're brackets r always ever changing but the men's is pretty solid once it sets.


----------



## Newbologist (Aug 15, 2012)

Whats the point of coming back to play on more hardcourts when its hardcourts that fucked up his knees in the first place, he's already gonna lose the #3 ranking but he's not gonna fall further than that, just rest up get completely healthy and use the beginning of next year as an extended warmup until clay season starts.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Aug 15, 2012)

Rest until Australian Open. Majors are all that matters.


----------



## Sure (Aug 16, 2012)

Murray starts his Hard Court season with a whimper, ol well. Same thing happened to his Grass Court Season, who knows.


----------



## Savior (Aug 17, 2012)

Not looking good for Rafa


----------



## Meraxes (Aug 18, 2012)

I agree that Rafa should take a prolonged time off to recover. He's done it before and come back to being number one just fine. He's the kind of player that can come back after time off and regain a top possition. It might even be good for the game to have him take a break, as well as for himself.

I am gonna miss him so much though.

What he has atm can take up to six months to sort out properly, or so I heard.


----------



## Nic (Aug 18, 2012)

urgh Fed gets an easy match to the finals while Djoko gets Del Potro.


----------



## Newbologist (Aug 18, 2012)

Djokovics had such an easy draw till now though this is his first real challenge in Cinci 

Also that second set of Fish-Fed was amazing, that was attacking tennis at it's best with both guys going for there shots.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Aug 18, 2012)

I can't imagine being ranked number 1 is as important to a professional tennis player as a Grand Slam trophy. I mean, the two goals naturally tie together, but if you were Rafael Nadal would you really be concerned about the ranking brackets if taking a prolonged rest meant a better ability to compete for titles?


----------



## Savior (Aug 18, 2012)

Nic said:


> urgh Fed gets an easy match to the finals while Djoko gets Del Potro.



Nole got gifted the Rogers Cup though. He had the easiest draw ever..


----------



## sworder (Aug 18, 2012)

Savior said:


> Not looking good for Rafa





Newbologist said:


> Nadal should just take the rest of the year off and come back next year fully healthy



I think he should take the rest of his life to get healthy


----------



## Savior (Aug 19, 2012)

Newbologist said:


> Nadal should just take the rest of the year off and come back next year fully healthy



He should definitely rest up and rehab till the Australian Open. 
Then reassess his situation. He's still relatively young so I sure hope he doesn't rush back.


----------



## Newbologist (Aug 19, 2012)

Fed just bagelled Nole in the first set


----------



## Nic (Aug 19, 2012)

Djoko is playing terribly.  All these double faults, all these shots in the net.  I don't think i've ever seen him play this badly.


----------



## Savior (Aug 19, 2012)

Great Final! .....ok not really.

Good win by Roger ! ..lmao @ Nole losing first set at love though.


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 19, 2012)

i wasn't able to watch the match. so it seems nole was playing badly? 

that's good. i was worried that roger was just too amazing  

anyway, great that roger win. it looks like he's gonna be the undisputed favorite coming into the us open. but i still hope nole can pull himself together and retain his title there. however, with no nadal, it might be a bit less exciting.


----------



## Savior (Aug 19, 2012)

Jαmes said:


> i wasn't able to watch the match. so it seems nole was playing badly?
> 
> that's good. i was worried that roger was just too amazing
> 
> anyway, great that roger win. it looks like he's gonna be the undisputed favorite coming into the us open. but i still hope nole can pull himself together and retain his title there. however, with no nadal, it might be a bit less exciting.



I missed some of it because I was sleeping. Such an early time for a final which sure didn't help Novak.
He was all over the place in the first set but definitely had his chances in the second. He went against his strengths though and played some silly shots.
He is still the favourite to me for the title. He didn't seem bothered that he lost ...saying he didn't expect to get this far lol and last year he retired in the final here .


----------



## Zach (Aug 19, 2012)

Dat Fed


----------



## Savior (Aug 20, 2012)

> The 2012 US Open men's singles draw will be revealed on Thursday, August 23.



I'm not sure if I want Novak to face Murray or DelPo in the semis.


----------



## Federer (Aug 20, 2012)

Winning titles and chillin.


----------



## Harard (Aug 22, 2012)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Rest until Australian Open. Majors are all that matters.



He's gonna need some practice under his belt to rid of the rust first though.


----------



## Savior (Aug 22, 2012)

1.    Roger Federer (SUI)
2.    Novak Djokovic (SRB)
3.    Andy Murray (GBR)
*4.    David Ferrer (ESP)* 
5.    Jo-Wilfried Tsonga (FRA)
6.    Tomas Berdych (CZE)
7.    Juan Martin Del Potro (ARG)
8.    Janko Tipsarevic (SRB)
9.    John Isner (USA)
10.  Juan Monaco (ARG)

So we could see Fed vs Ferrer and Djokovic vs Murray lol


----------



## Zach (Aug 22, 2012)

I wonder how long before Murray takes over Djoko at being ranked 2nd.


----------



## Newbologist (Aug 22, 2012)

Zach said:


> I wonder how long before Murray takes over Djoko at being ranked 2nd.



First he has to get by Nadal whose still ranked 3rd, Fed and Djokovic are far ahead of everyone else at this point.

The current top 10 is

Rank, Name & Nationality 	Points 	Week Change 	Tourn Played
1 Federer, Roger (SUI) 	12,165 	0 	21
2 Djokovic, Novak (SRB) 	11,270 	0 	19
3 Nadal, Rafael (ESP) 	8,715 	0 	20
4 Murray, Andy (GBR) 	7,290 	0 	21
5 Ferrer, David (ESP) 	5,375 	0 	24
6 Tsonga, Jo-Wilfried (FRA) 	4,835 	0 	25
7 Berdych, Tomas (CZE) 	4,155 	0 	23
8 Del Potro, Juan Martin (ARG) 	3,620 	1 	22
9 Tipsarevic, Janko (SRB) 	3,285 	-1 	29
10 Isner, John (USA) 	2,880 	0 	25


----------



## Harard (Aug 22, 2012)

Zach said:


> I wonder how long before Murray takes over Djoko at being ranked 2nd.



If they both remain healthy, do you like his chances? I know I don't.


----------



## Zach (Aug 22, 2012)

Newbologist said:


> First he has to get by Nadal whose still ranked 3rd, Fed and Djokovic are far ahead of everyone else at this point.
> 
> The current top 10 is
> 
> ...


Hard to believe Nadal is still at third despite being bad or injured lately. Murray has been good lately so I thought he'd jump up.


Harard said:


> If they both remain healthy, do you like his chances? I know I don't.


Well he beat Djoko the last time they played. Djoko hasn't been the same.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Aug 22, 2012)

Tennis is ridiculously top heavy.


----------



## Harard (Aug 22, 2012)

Zach said:


> Hard to believe Nadal is still at third despite being bad or injured lately. Murray has been good lately so I thought he'd jump up.
> 
> *Well he beat Djoko the last time they played. Djoko hasn't been the same.*



Good point. There was no way Djoker could duplicate what he did last year anyways, but I still like a healthy Fed or Rafa's chances to beat the Djoker more than I do Andy when it comes to the Grand Slams.


----------



## Zach (Aug 22, 2012)

Fed is the GOAT after all Nadal would probably win too. Djoko just had a cinderella season last year, I wonder if he can ever be that good again.


----------



## Savior (Aug 23, 2012)

> 1 Federer, Roger (SUI) 12,165 0 21
> 2 Djokovic, Novak (SRB) 11,270 0 19
> 3 Nadal, Rafael (ESP) 8,715 0 20
> 4 Murray, Andy (GBR) 7,290 0 21
> ...



David Ferrer is the new Davydenko.


----------



## Newbologist (Aug 23, 2012)

Fed-Murray in the same half, Djokovic got Del Potro in his quarter


----------



## Ender (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Zach (Aug 23, 2012)

Newbologist said:


> Fed-Murray in the same half, Djokovic got Del Potro in his quarter


Damn was hoping for another Fed/Murray finals.


-Ender- said:


>


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Aug 23, 2012)

Should be a classic between Murray and Federer either way.

Serena stays fit, she could dominate the US Open in the womens draw.


----------



## Savior (Aug 23, 2012)

Healthy Serena should put the order back into women's tennis and destroy the field.





> Tennis legends tip Murray for grand slam glory at U.S. Open



Every single grandslam they do this .


----------



## Newbologist (Aug 23, 2012)

If Murray loses early I will LOL so hard


----------



## Zach (Aug 23, 2012)

Newbologist said:


> If Murray loses early I will LOL so hard



He's not Nadal


----------



## Savior (Aug 24, 2012)

Lol his advert is on ATP home page.

Link


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 24, 2012)

i want nole to retain his title


----------



## Federer (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm gonna win USO.


----------



## Savior (Aug 24, 2012)

I want Federer and if not him then DelPotro .


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 25, 2012)

Federer said:


> I'm gonna win USO.



please don't. you have enough  

although i'd be fine with you winning as well  

as long as it isn't murray.


----------



## Federer (Aug 25, 2012)

No love for Murray? 

Kvitova has an awesome rack.


----------



## Uffie (Aug 25, 2012)

Zach said:


> I wonder how long before Murray takes over Djoko at being ranked 2nd.



Don't make me laugh.



Newbologist said:


> If Murray loses early I will LOL so hard



Here's hoping.



Jαmes said:


> i want nole to retain his title



Well if it has to be someone other than Fed.  Djoko doesn't seem to be having a great time of it recently, maybe it just seems that way in comparison to last year.  I really enjoy watching him though and I find him really likeable, way better than Murray.  



Federer said:


> I'm gonna win USO.



Here's hoping


----------



## Zach (Aug 25, 2012)

Djoko is now Fed and Murray's bitch Just accept it


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 25, 2012)

Uffie said:


> Well if it has to be someone other than Fed.  Djoko doesn't seem to be having a great time of it recently, maybe it just seems that way in comparison to last year.  I really enjoy watching him though and I find him really likeable, way better than Murray.



at first i was thinking this was the case, but if after the usopen he still loses to either fed or murray, it's clear he's playing significantly below his level last year, and not just because he was insane that time that it looks like his level now is not so great. 

doesn't retract from either fed or murray if they beat him though but he needs to bounce the fuck back. 



Zach said:


> Djoko is now Fed and Murray's bitch Just accept it



not until the end of the usopen


----------



## Savior (Aug 27, 2012)

> Momentum with Murray at US Open
> 
> Andy Murray is determined to carry the momentum from his Olympic gold medal triumph into the the US Open,  which starts in New York on Monday.



Lol BBC can't help but overhype.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/tennis/19384811

I guess Toronto and Cincinati didn't happen.


----------



## Mdri (Aug 28, 2012)

Good game by Tsonga so far.


----------



## Nic (Aug 28, 2012)

at least Murray and Djoko aren't in the same part of the bracket.  If Djoko wins the USO i'm guessing he'll be number 1 at the end of the year since Djoko grabbed just about 0 points last year after the USO while Fed has five titles to defend.


----------



## Savior (Aug 29, 2012)

Lol some of these first round matches are crazy.
The level gap between players and all. Donald Young had so much potential but he looks terrible right now.

ESPN seems to be hyping up Milos a lot hehe.


----------



## Federer (Aug 29, 2012)

Murray was horrible against Bogomolov, he better improve his game if he wants to win this major.


----------



## Uffie (Aug 29, 2012)

He's not going to win


----------



## Sine (Aug 29, 2012)

wonderobson


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Aug 29, 2012)

Fantastic win for Robson to put out on of the greats of women's game and end Clijster's GS career. Hopefully she believes now she has the game to beat anyone on her day and push her up the rankings.


----------



## Nic (Aug 29, 2012)

Clijsters hasn't been the same for two years now.  She lost a lot of her athletic ability.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Aug 29, 2012)

I image searched "Bogomolov", all I got was Andy Murray...


----------



## Nic (Aug 29, 2012)

really?


----------



## Nic (Aug 30, 2012)

I hate delays, Djoko should have been playing today.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 30, 2012)

Respect.


----------



## Newbologist (Aug 30, 2012)

get home to find out that Roddick is retiring, gonna miss his entertaining press conferences 

He had a heck of a career it was just unfortunate for him he played in the same era as the GOAT.


----------



## Zach (Aug 30, 2012)

Hard to believe he's retiring already.


----------



## Guadalupe455 (Aug 30, 2012)

Puny Rafa, withdrawing like that.


----------



## Savior (Aug 30, 2012)

Roddick just had too much quality competition.

Fricking Tsonga losing like that today too -_-


----------



## Nic (Aug 31, 2012)

Tomic and Harrison have been such disappointments this year. 

I wonder if US men's tennis will ever reach the top again.


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 1, 2012)

Tomic is australian.....

No one in the near future for US tennis, hell there's really no future superstars at all in tennis atm, Raonic is the closest thing atm but even then I don't think he can ever reach the level of the current big 3, once this golden era is over we very well could see one of the worst eras in mens tennis.


----------



## Savior (Sep 1, 2012)

> Djokovic has spent less than three hours on court in winning his first two matches



I hope someone challenges him before the finals .

Well we still have a few years before the current era is over so there is quite a while for someone else to pop up. Currently, nobody is really close imo to the big 3's level though.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 1, 2012)

Zach said:


> Hard to believe he's retiring already.


hes 30 years old and on the decline, not everyone can be federer


----------



## Nic (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm well aware that he's Australian.  What i said stands, he's been a disappointment.  People were raving about him at the AO earlier this year and he's done absolutely nothing to validate that.


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 1, 2012)

no! ana lost the first set ;_;


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 1, 2012)

Yay go ana!


----------



## Nic (Sep 1, 2012)

surprised to see Murray struggle so much today.


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 1, 2012)

i sincerely hope raonic will demolish him


----------



## Nic (Sep 1, 2012)

nah Murray has a better chance of beating Fed in the semis than Raonic.  I don't hate Fed, but would prefer facing Murray in the finals than Fed as a Novak fan.


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 1, 2012)

Nic said:


> nah Murray has a better chance of beating Fed in the semis than Raonic.  I don't hate Fed, but would prefer facing Murray in the finals than Fed as a Novak fan.



i'm not sure which of the two i would like novak to face. i'd go for fed though since i like both of them and wouldn't mind which of them would win


----------



## Lightning Strike (Sep 2, 2012)

Andy Roddick is only 30? I thought he was much older than that, I remember watching him when I was little. Roddick, Federer and Hewitt were the big 3 when I started watching tennis, so I'm going to miss Andy.


----------



## Nic (Sep 2, 2012)

this might have been the dullest major of the year so far. lol


----------



## Nic (Sep 2, 2012)

Lightning Strike said:


> Andy Roddick is only 30? I thought he was much older than that, I remember watching him when I was little. Roddick, Federer and Hewitt were the big 3 when I started watching tennis, so I'm going to miss Andy.



yeah he won his only major at 21. Back in the days when aggressive tennis was still dominant.  Funny how the new rackets ruined it.


----------



## Savior (Sep 2, 2012)

Good grief now I remember why I hate women's tennis.

Screamapova is just either hitting a winner every ball or missing by a mile. Yells so loud too.
Only womens player I like is Ana.


----------



## Sine (Sep 2, 2012)

stosur is the worst


----------



## Zach (Sep 2, 2012)

Savior said:


> Good grief now I remember why I hate women's tennis.
> 
> Screamapova is just either hitting a winner every ball or missing by a mile. Yells so loud too.
> Only womens player I like is Ana.



Azarenka is the worst. I got to where I can stand Sharapova's but dear god Azarenka makes me want to shoot her.

Anapek


----------



## Savior (Sep 3, 2012)

I don't even like Serena but compared to some of the other players on the tour I'll gladly support her. Hope we don't see any more of her tirades though ...girl needs to do some meditation or yoga or something.



> An interview with: ROGER FEDERER
> Saturday, August 25, 2012
> 
> THE MODERATOR: Questions, please.
> ...



To me top 3 is definitely most competitive ever. That said I don't know as much about the eras before Sampras/Agassi so can't say for sure.


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 3, 2012)

ana better at least get to the quarters.


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Sep 3, 2012)

Federer will win this years USO . 4 sets at worst in the final


----------



## Nic (Sep 3, 2012)

Murray vs Raonic is the match to watch for this 4th round.


----------



## Nic (Sep 3, 2012)

Fed didn't even have to play. Wins in a walkover.


----------



## Savior (Sep 3, 2012)

> Rafael Nadal ruled out of action until at least November



He should not even bother trying to come back for the rest of the year.


----------



## Jimin (Sep 3, 2012)

Poor Ana has to face off against Serena now.  Oh well, if you wanna be the champ, you probably will have to face off against Serena eventually.


----------



## Mdri (Sep 3, 2012)

^I expect a good game. Watching Serena's game today wasn't even funny


----------



## Zach (Sep 3, 2012)

Anapek Poor girl is gonna get raped by Serena


----------



## Nic (Sep 3, 2012)

Raonic just doesn't have the movement to break Murray.


----------



## Savior (Sep 3, 2012)

Nic said:


> Raonic just doesn't have the movement to break Murray.



Besides his serve most of his game is lacking 
His return break percentage is almost as bad as Isner.


----------



## Nic (Sep 3, 2012)

yeah seems like that's how it goes for all the big servers.


----------



## Savior (Sep 3, 2012)

> Serena Williams thrashed Andrea Hlavackova 6-0 6-0 to reach the quarter-finals of the US Open and cement her position as favourite.



Lol. I wanna see Azarenka or Sharapova get destroyed like this.



> "Andrea played *really well* today, even though it was love and love. She never gave up," said the 30-year-old Williams.


----------



## Nic (Sep 3, 2012)

funny how she compliments her opponents only when they play like trash.


----------



## Savior (Sep 4, 2012)

Tomorrow's/ Today's highlights..

-Will Stan get a set of Djokovic
-Is this Roddick's last match?


----------



## Tyrion (Sep 4, 2012)

Nadal out for 2 more months

 still butthurt over the loss in Wimbledon I see


----------



## Nic (Sep 4, 2012)

you'd think they would have figured out by now to build a freaken roof.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 4, 2012)

del potro- \Roddick is intense


----------



## Nic (Sep 4, 2012)

well it's likely Roddick's last match.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 4, 2012)

maybe, i can only imagine the crowd if he got to the finals somehow though


----------



## Nic (Sep 4, 2012)

play suspended.


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 4, 2012)

Rain forecasted for the rest of the week


----------



## Nic (Sep 4, 2012)

and no freaken roof.


----------



## Savior (Sep 4, 2012)

Arthur Ashe Stadium...too damn big to put a roof on -_-
Apparently it would be too heavy..


----------



## Nic (Sep 4, 2012)

what about on Armstrong?


----------



## Savior (Sep 4, 2012)

The SI article I read didn't say they were considering any court but that one. The technology isn't advanced enough for a roof not to mention how long it would take to create one.


----------



## Nic (Sep 4, 2012)

wimbledon got one made.


----------



## Savior (Sep 4, 2012)

> roof over Ashe would span an area that is five times the size of the roof over Wimbledon.



Not comparable


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 5, 2012)

Del Potro serving for the match, Roddick already saved one retirement point on his own serve


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 5, 2012)

goodbye Andy, your press conferences were awesome have a nice life


----------



## Savior (Sep 5, 2012)

Finally ESPN shows the Murray match..

Just about Down 2 sets now..c'mon Cilic !


----------



## Savior (Sep 5, 2012)

ugh....back from 5-1 down to 2nd set tie break .


----------



## Zach (Sep 5, 2012)

Murray came back to win Sucks he'll be playing Fed in the semis, can't get Fed/Murray finals

Ana is going to lose to Serena as expected

Sharapova will play Azarenka in the semis. That will be more screaming than a screamo concert


----------



## Savior (Sep 5, 2012)

Tomorrow is Juan Martin vs the Djoker . Should be good! 

So many empty seats. Maybe next year I'll go finally to see a few matches.


----------



## Nic (Sep 5, 2012)

Fed in danger of going down 2 sets.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 5, 2012)

fed down two sets


----------



## Sin (Sep 5, 2012)

OH LAWD

BYE BYE FED


----------



## Mdri (Sep 5, 2012)

Finally, Federer started playing, about damn time!


----------



## Sin (Sep 5, 2012)

Every single one of these guys has a hot ass chick except Fed.


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 5, 2012)

oooohhhh upset in the making?


----------



## Savior (Sep 5, 2012)

This is a tragedy 
It's on DelPo to bring it home now.


----------



## Sin (Sep 5, 2012)

Murray will win the US Open.


----------



## Nic (Sep 5, 2012)

Delpo vs Djokovic should be a good QF match.  Let's hope for no rain tomorrow though.


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 6, 2012)

i want djokovic to win it. :33 

federer aint there anymore to stop him.  

and lol murray. just lol. if he ends up playing the way he did in australia then i might feel better about him. but so far, mehhhh


----------



## Lightning Strike (Sep 6, 2012)

Djoko is easily my least favourite of the big 4.

I hope he goes down to Del Potro.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 6, 2012)

lol Federer 

This is set up for Murray know, his best chance for a while
No Fed to make him cry, No Rafa to KO him in the Semi, ANd Djoko's drugs are staring to wear off


----------



## Nic (Sep 6, 2012)

well Rafa's drugs are killing his knees.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 6, 2012)

His natural talent is breking his knees 

Djoko became Ironman over the winter break = Drugs


----------



## Nic (Sep 6, 2012)

I love the excuses.


----------



## Jimin (Sep 6, 2012)

Poor Ana. ;_____;


----------



## Tyrael (Sep 6, 2012)

Not sure how much of a better result this is for Murray - he's not got a great record against Berdych and if the man's playing well enough to blow Fed (off-colour or not) out the water then he's got a very good chance of repeating the trick against Murray.


----------



## Federer (Sep 6, 2012)

How funny would it be if Berdman wins a slam before Muzza? 

Can't say I'm happy that I lost, but well, atleast I won a slam this year since a while, so....can't complain that much.


----------



## Nic (Sep 6, 2012)

Well Ana had no shot at beating the Hulk.


----------



## Nic (Sep 6, 2012)

Tipsarevic is falling apart in this first set.


----------



## Zach (Sep 6, 2012)

Fed and Ana lost

All up to Murray and Sharapova now.


----------



## Savior (Sep 6, 2012)

Wow.
Whoever wins this match is gonna win U.S open.


----------



## choco bao bao (Sep 6, 2012)

So sad about Federer


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 6, 2012)

holy shit this game


----------



## Nic (Sep 7, 2012)

djoko was invincible last night.


----------



## choco bao bao (Sep 7, 2012)

I just saw the schedule that the women's semis will be on Friday, that means the men's semis is on Saturday and both finals on Sunday? I thought women's finals are always on Saturday and the men's on Sunday


----------



## Savior (Sep 7, 2012)

I thought women's finals is on the saturday. 
They call it super saturday and have the men play semis along with the finals.


----------



## Jimin (Sep 7, 2012)

Sharapova won the first set. I dig Maria, but Victoria is cool too. I just hope the winner of this semi-finals ends up winning the tournament.


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 7, 2012)

Not Happening, they both will be destroyed by Serena


----------



## Jimin (Sep 7, 2012)

Is it just me or is the cameraman today really perverted? (Not that I mind, of course. ;D)


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 7, 2012)

Congrats Azarenka on your runner up plate, Serena going to make that H2H *10*-_1_(her only win came from a crippled Serena luzl)


----------



## Jimin (Sep 7, 2012)

I will be supporting Victoria in the Final.


----------



## Federer (Sep 7, 2012)

Glad that Sharapova lost and my ears are also happy that I didn't watch that semi final.

I hate both shriekers.


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 7, 2012)

Destroyed Errani 61 62,feel sorry for Azarenka,with her weak serve.


----------



## Nic (Sep 7, 2012)

I don't think i could ever root for Serena.  Worst personality in tennis.


----------



## Zach (Sep 7, 2012)

I missed the scream off, not sure if I should be happy or sad.

Now rooting for Azarenka since I could never root for Serena.


----------



## Savior (Sep 8, 2012)

Should be a fairly routine win for Serena tommorow.
All the better as it will be less screaming from Azarenka


----------



## Nic (Sep 8, 2012)

lol yeah please finish the match asap. lol


----------



## choco bao bao (Sep 8, 2012)

Savior said:


> I thought women's finals is on the saturday.
> They call it super saturday and have the men play semis along with the finals.


Ah I see, thanks.

Are Berdych and Murray on yet?


----------



## Zach (Sep 8, 2012)

choco bao bao said:


> Ah I see, thanks.
> 
> Are Berdych and Murray on yet?



Yeah they are playing right now. It's on CBS here, no idea what it's on where you live.


----------



## Tyrion (Sep 8, 2012)

Win this 4th set murray so I can watch Djoker play. 

I thought Djoker was gonna play first


----------



## Savior (Sep 8, 2012)

Looking like Murray is gonna be through to the finals again.



> Victoria Azarenka believes her poor record against Serena Williams will have no bearing in the US Open final, which has been postponed until Sunday following heavy rain on Saturday.



Good that they have a day's rest. Positive thinking by Azarenka.


----------



## Tyrion (Sep 8, 2012)

If Berdych wins this set I will rage.

Finish the match!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tyrion (Sep 8, 2012)

Finally, Djokovic starts


----------



## Zach (Sep 8, 2012)

Great match and Murray wins! Hope he finally gets his grand slam.


----------



## Mdri (Sep 8, 2012)

I hope he doesn't.  Unless Ferrer loses against Djoker.


----------



## Zach (Sep 8, 2012)

Ferrer will lose to Djoko.


----------



## Mdri (Sep 8, 2012)

We'll see. he did a break already...


----------



## Jimin (Sep 8, 2012)

Let's go Murray and Victoria.


----------



## Sin (Sep 9, 2012)

Like I said, Murray will win the US Open


----------



## Nic (Sep 9, 2012)

Ferrer is getting destroyed right now.


----------



## Nic (Sep 9, 2012)

spoke too soon lol


----------



## Zach (Sep 9, 2012)

Go Ferrer!


----------



## Nic (Sep 9, 2012)

Up 2 sets to 1.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 9, 2012)

Djoker is far too beastly for Ferrer to grind past.


----------



## Nic (Sep 9, 2012)

That was far too easy.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 9, 2012)

Nic said:


> That was far too easy.



What the hell did you expect? Ferrer is hardly going to be Djokers equal is he unless he's under 90% fitness and playing level.

Hope to see Murray give this a real go and give Djokovic the hardest match of the tournament.


----------



## Savior (Sep 9, 2012)

Djokovic in 4 sets. If he plays anything close to his best Murray can't hang with him.


----------



## Nic (Sep 9, 2012)

If he plays like he did against Delpo anyways


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 9, 2012)

i think nole has the better chances of winning this tournament. i just hope he doesn't decrease his level, otherwise, a focused murray will definitely capitalize. 

i do believe nole will defend this title.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 9, 2012)

Azarenka and Murray will have tough afternoons ahead of them.


----------



## Jimin (Sep 9, 2012)

The women's final is in about... half an hour though.


----------



## Savior (Sep 9, 2012)

I usually don't watch women's matches but I'll give this a try.



> Nic said:
> 
> 
> > If he plays like he did against Delpo anyways



If he plays like he did in the Olympics he's gonna lose though. He seems much more focused now than then .


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 9, 2012)

this match


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 9, 2012)

Azarenka is giving Serena a taste of her own medicine. :33


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 9, 2012)

Serena battles back and leads 6-5. Best women's tennis match in the modern era possibly.


----------



## Savior (Sep 9, 2012)

Well I was way wrong about this match


----------



## choco bao bao (Sep 9, 2012)

Azarenka why


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 9, 2012)

this is crazy


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 9, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> this is crazy



But I just met you.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Sep 9, 2012)

Epic choke job and epic Serena win.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 9, 2012)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Epic choke job



Excuse me? 

Great final, such a shame Vika had to lose that.


----------



## Savior (Sep 9, 2012)

I really wanted to see final set tiebreaker.


----------



## Jimin (Sep 9, 2012)

Victoria. ;____;


----------



## Nic (Sep 9, 2012)

urg I hate Serena.


----------



## Savior (Sep 9, 2012)

> "I honestly can't believe I won," said Serena. "I was preparing my runner-up speech because she was playing so great."


Yeah right


----------



## Nic (Sep 9, 2012)

more like find an excuse that the judges were horrible, i'm sure.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Sep 9, 2012)

Nic said:


> urg I hate Serena.



Why?  She is greatness.


----------



## Zach (Sep 9, 2012)

KU wants to:


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 10, 2012)

i'd pick serena over azarenka any day. that howling of hers is just tuuuuurrrrrrible.


----------



## Zach (Sep 10, 2012)

I don't like either but I'd take the howler over Serena.


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 10, 2012)

serena is more of an amazonian woman. and that's cool. 

but ana over all of them. maybe except evert when she was young


----------



## Zach (Sep 10, 2012)

I agree Ana>all women in tennis


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 10, 2012)

such a shame Ana has totally bombed since the FO she won a while back.......

she hardly gets any coverage on TV anymore


----------



## Federer (Sep 10, 2012)

I really dislike how Serena celebrates, multiple slam winner, jumping like a little kid, acting so surprised, saying "oh my god, oh my god".

What a phony.

It's not like Azarenka is likeable with her shrieking, there was no real winner yesterday.

But atleast I'm glad it was a 3 set match USO final, for the first time since 1995 USO final.


----------



## Nic (Sep 10, 2012)

Serena has no class. We all know that.


I also think Murray gets his first GS today.


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 10, 2012)

Zach said:


> I agree Ana>all women in tennis







Cesc Fabregas said:


> such a shame Ana has totally bombed since the FO she won a while back.......
> 
> she hardly gets any coverage on TV anymore



she needs some confidence and consistency.  



Federer said:


> I really dislike how Serena celebrates, multiple slam winner, jumping like a little kid, acting so surprised, saying "oh my god, oh my god".
> 
> What a phony.
> 
> ...



meh i don't much care about serena's personality. don't even stay to watch the post-match goings-on whenever she wins or anything. but her style of play is something i like to see in women's tennis, especially since the likes of henin, clijsters, mauresmo aren't easy to come by anymore, if at all. 



Nic said:


> Serena has no class. We all know that.
> 
> 
> I also think Murray gets his first GS today.



can't say much about serena having or not having class. she's sorta neutral for me. 

and i think nole will defend his title successfully. i don't have a nagging feeling that i'd been getting whenever i felt like nole was going to lose an important match. and i haven't been wrong about that feeling yet. i hope this won't be the first time  

go nole!


----------



## choco bao bao (Sep 10, 2012)

Nic said:


> I also think Murray gets his first GS today.


Hope he wins, it's about time.


----------



## Nic (Sep 10, 2012)

Jαmes said:


> can't say much about serena having or not having class. she's sorta neutral for me.
> 
> and i think nole will defend his title successfully. i don't have a nagging feeling that i'd been getting whenever i felt like nole was going to lose an important match. and i haven't been wrong about that feeling yet. i hope this won't be the first time
> 
> go nole!



she threatened to kill a judge after a point.   When Henin was beating her left and right she used to always complain about the crowd this, the crowd that or that Henin was playing dirty.


----------



## Federer (Sep 10, 2012)

Rooting for Nole.

The 6th, it's underway.


----------



## Sure (Sep 10, 2012)

Anyone know a good livestream without lag?

Edit: So many unforced errors with this wind.


----------



## Harard (Sep 10, 2012)

Serena may be a bitch, but her game is sure fun to watch. You don't see many females with that ball striking power.


----------



## Harard (Sep 10, 2012)

What the hell did Murray just do here?


----------



## Sure (Sep 10, 2012)

Great, have to go sleep for school now, hopefully I dont fall asleep for the next 1-5 hours on my ipod. :/


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 10, 2012)

Federer said:


> Rooting for Nole.
> 
> The 6th, it's underway.



Lol, can you not show him some support for once?


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 10, 2012)

Want Murray to win this


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 10, 2012)

What an epic set, won by Murray on his 6th set point in the tie-break. This could be a great match.


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 10, 2012)

Murray needs to win so that my sig can be truly accurate


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 10, 2012)

After DjokoBEASTs match v rafa in Aussie, this aint over till its 2 sets, 5-0 up for Murray


----------



## choco bao bao (Sep 10, 2012)

This match


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 10, 2012)

fucking Murray choking so badly now


----------



## Harard (Sep 10, 2012)

Murray missing way too many easy shots as of late.


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 10, 2012)

holy shit what a point


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 10, 2012)

going to a 5th set, djokovic gonna win now


----------



## josh101 (Sep 10, 2012)

Sin said:


> FUCKING PROPHET


If you've fucking jinxed this I will hurt you.


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 10, 2012)

Murray breaks 1st game of the fifth!


----------



## josh101 (Sep 10, 2012)

Can't imagine how tired these two are getting, the rally's in this game are insane, some of the best I've ever seen. This is a memorable final no matter who wins, but especially if Murray can clinch his GS here.


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 10, 2012)

DOUBLE BREAK MURRAY!


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 10, 2012)

murray in false hope mode


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 10, 2012)

and djoker breaks right back, Murray up 3-1


----------



## Tyrael (Sep 10, 2012)

Listening to the obnoxious commentary from the BBC - sounds like the match is incredible.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 10, 2012)

saying this match is incredible is an understatment


----------



## Savior (Sep 10, 2012)

Watched the first set in the library and then had class...seemed like I missed a lot of fun


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 10, 2012)

Murray to serve for the US OPEN!!!!


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 10, 2012)

Djoker cramping up, cant see him catching up


----------



## Harard (Sep 10, 2012)

If Murray doesn't win this now, then I don't know how I should feel about his chances in grand slams again.


----------



## Savior (Sep 10, 2012)

On the positive side...it gives Fed a little more breathing room at number 1. Nole should eventually get it back soon enough though..


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 10, 2012)

Sportmanship with that injury time-out by Nole.


----------



## Savior (Sep 10, 2012)

Time doesn't mean as much with Nole serving so slowly.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 10, 2012)

MURRAY WINS THE US OPEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Savior (Sep 10, 2012)

First grand slam...
Pretender no more.


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 10, 2012)

YESS MURRAY!!!!


----------



## josh101 (Sep 10, 2012)

MURRAYYY!!!!  FINALLY! 

Well deserved, what an immense tennis match.


----------



## Harard (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm happy for Andy!


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 10, 2012)

expected a better reaction though, what the hell was that


----------



## Savior (Sep 10, 2012)

Well deserved. He was the best in the tournament for sure.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 10, 2012)

It's great for Tennis to see a new champion.

He's the new Lendl.


----------



## josh101 (Sep 10, 2012)

Newbologist said:


> expected a better reaction though, what the hell was that


Unbelievable relief. He was probably more relieved than jubilant, and I don't blame him.


----------



## Tyrael (Sep 10, 2012)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasssssssssssssss.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 10, 2012)

Newbologist said:


> expected a better reaction though, what the hell was that



Longest US open final in Open history may have drained him that much.


----------



## Vault (Sep 10, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> murray in false hope mode



You were saying? :ho 

That Olympic gold has done wonders for our boy


----------



## josh101 (Sep 10, 2012)

Nemesis said:


> Longest US open final in Open history may have drained him that much.


Second longest, off by a minute apparently.


----------



## Harard (Sep 10, 2012)

Sig definitely holds up to its title now. All 4 of them have won a slam this season.


----------



## Savior (Sep 10, 2012)

Vault said:


> You were saying? :ho
> 
> That Olympic gold has done wonders for our boy



Till Nadal returns to put him in his place


----------



## Tyrael (Sep 10, 2012)

"Tonight bagpipes are playing all over Scotland", my god this guy is patronising.


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 10, 2012)

Harard said:


> Sig definitely holds up to its title now. All 4 of them have won a slam this season.


Just as planned 


Tyrael said:


> "Tonight bagpipes are playing all over Scotland", my god this guy is patronising.



That was a girl


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 10, 2012)

Savior said:


> Till Nadal returns to put him in his place





He can match Lendl's record too, by probably failing in the French like Ivan missed out on Wimbly.


----------



## Tyrael (Sep 10, 2012)

Newbologist said:


> That was a girl



Heh, oops.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 10, 2012)

FINALLY!!! Great end to the British Summer of Sport 

Yes, Rafa will put him back, but lets enjoy the moment 

though, Murray showed more emotion after Federer molested him at WImbledon than tonight


----------



## Vault (Sep 10, 2012)

Savior said:


> Till Nadal returns to put him in his place



His knees will blow up again before this happens.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 10, 2012)

if rafa returns once a year for RG, he will eventually overtake Fed 

tbh, djokovic has trolled rafa last two finals he won just like thus!, rafa took it to 2-2, looked tired then BANG!! steamrolled 5th!

Good to see Murray break the duck and get on the board. He really deserved it this year!


----------



## Jimin (Sep 10, 2012)

Andy Murray's time is now!


----------



## choco bao bao (Sep 10, 2012)

Dammit, office doesn't allow me to stream so I was stuck with just a live commentary for the last set 

Yay for Andy!


----------



## Federer (Sep 11, 2012)

speedyg said:


> Lol, can you not show him some support for once?



Murray disappointed me repeatedly in the past.


Now that I was rooting for Nole, he won. 
Well, it was about time for him to win a slam.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Sep 11, 2012)

FUCK YEAH MURRAY!


----------



## Nic (Sep 11, 2012)

The big four is finally official.  Great win by Murray, now he's got the monster off his back.


----------



## Savior (Sep 11, 2012)

Ivan Lendl was really happy..


----------



## Whimsy (Sep 11, 2012)

ANDY MURRAY, HE LIKES CURRY


----------



## Whimsy (Sep 11, 2012)

THE MURRICANE


----------



## Nic (Sep 11, 2012)

not surprised.  Andy reminds him a lot about his career and now he was able to help Andy get over that hump.


----------



## Zach (Sep 11, 2012)

So glad Murray finally won his grand slam That was a great match.


----------



## Ender (Sep 11, 2012)

check out them new rankings


----------



## Savior (Sep 11, 2012)

> 1 Federer, Roger (SUI) 	11,805 	0 	21
> 2 Djokovic, Novak (SRB) 10,470 	0 	19



Oh Novak..

Should tighten though since Roger has a lot of points to defend.


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 11, 2012)

Novak does lead the season points race though


----------



## Jimin (Sep 11, 2012)

Newbologist's sig is now accurate.


----------



## Tracey469 (Sep 11, 2012)

Murray into Miami final after last four opponent Nadal withdraws


----------



## HugeGuy (Sep 12, 2012)

When was the last time 4 GS was won by 4 different individuals in a year (top 4 to boot).

Andy won my respect last Wimbledon so it's good for me to see him win.


----------



## Savior (Sep 12, 2012)

^That happens every year in the WTA. =p


----------



## Lightning Strike (Sep 12, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> check out them new rankings



Bernard Tomic is ranked as the 42nd best tennis player in the world? Lift your game, rest of the world.


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 13, 2012)

nole no!  

you need to climb out of this nadal-federer-murray-bitch hole you've dug yourself into  

on another note... sad to see gonzalez and ljubicic retiring. i've always liked ljubicic particularly.


----------



## Savior (Sep 13, 2012)

What I didn't get in the final was how terrible Djokovic looked from the first set. Was it the wind or was he tired. So many of his shots seemed strained ...way more so than during last years U.S final vs Nadal where he was pretty beat up as well.

Ljubicic was a hard worker. Similar to Ferrer and Davydenko I thought.


----------



## Ender (Sep 13, 2012)

djoko aint doing so well lately :/ wonder why.


----------



## Newbologist (Sep 13, 2012)

HugeGuy said:


> When was the last time 4 GS was won by 4 different individuals in a year (top 4 to boot).
> 
> Andy won my respect last Wimbledon so it's good for me to see him win.



2003 before Fed turned on god mode


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 5, 2012)

hmm murray vs raonic semis in tokyo. interesting.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 6, 2012)

Anyone watching the Beijing matches?


----------



## Savior (Oct 7, 2012)

Hahaha  Milos halted the Murray train...

Meanwhile people are making death threats against the GOAT.


----------



## Nic (Oct 7, 2012)

Djoko now well on his way to being number 1 by the end of the year with the China title. Djokovic basically gained no points after the USO last year while Fed went undefeated.


----------



## Savior (Oct 7, 2012)

Yep Nole is leading the race by quite a bit so barring an injury or a  few early losses and Fed winning the finals he should be number 1 once again.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 9, 2012)

go nole!  

also, lol tomic. what a useless pathetic douche.


----------



## Zach (Oct 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2Dsf2ohEmg[/YOUTUBE]

lol Djoko, at least do it right


----------



## Savior (Oct 9, 2012)

Lol don't worry he said It was catchy so he might try it again.


----------



## Zach (Oct 9, 2012)

He better do it right the next time, that time he just looked like he didn't know what he was doing


----------



## Nic (Oct 9, 2012)

I wonder what the next big tournament is.


----------



## Nic (Oct 9, 2012)

Savior said:


> Oh Novak..
> 
> Should tighten though since Roger has a lot of points to defend.



1	Roger Federer		0	11805
2	Novak Djokovic		0	10970

yeah novak already gained 500 points.  I don't even think Novak gained any point at the world championships last year.


----------



## Savior (Oct 9, 2012)

It's so funny how there was so much talk of the possibility of Murray being number1 at the end of the year and overlooking Djoko.
I was really disappointed in his performance at Olympics and U.S open so you gotta imagine he is motivated to get back to number 1.


----------



## Nic (Oct 9, 2012)

he didn't play bad at the USO he dominated till the finals and then lost in five.   the olympics he was disappointing I'll admit.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 10, 2012)

he needs to win every tourney he enters now  i haven't lost faith nole!!!!


----------



## Sure (Oct 11, 2012)

300 weeks as no1. How many times has this been achieved in a highly physical individual sport?


----------



## Nic (Oct 11, 2012)

how many times has 17 majors won been achieved?


----------



## Savior (Oct 12, 2012)

> Roger Federer sealed a record 300th week as world number one by beating Stanislas Wawrinka 4-6 7-6 6-0 at the Shanghai Masters.



Hell yeah. Nobody is gonna come close to this for a while.


----------



## Nic (Oct 13, 2012)

Murray is on a role lately.  Not sure I like Novak chances tomorrow.


----------



## Vault (Oct 13, 2012)

Come on Murray


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 14, 2012)

yeah murray's on a roll. i don't particularly like it but it's impressive nonetheless. 

nole!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sure (Oct 14, 2012)

Dem breaks...


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 14, 2012)

fuckin murray


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 14, 2012)

fuck you murray. 

it looks like we have a new prospect for world number 1 in the making. it's the confidence i tell you. the confidence.


----------



## Sure (Oct 14, 2012)

If Murray can actually beat a top 10 on clay (Only done it once), he definitely could get there.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 14, 2012)

omg i cant believe nole actually won!!!


----------



## Nic (Oct 14, 2012)

What a comeback by Nole.  I wonder what the rankings are now.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 14, 2012)

the rankings are federer shaking in the knees to try and keep them the way they are


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 14, 2012)

Congrats to Heather Watson in winning her first WTA tour title!   Good she could close out a topsy turvy match.

Murray had a ordinary Asia tour tbh, still off par oddly after his first major.


----------



## Savior (Oct 14, 2012)

Good job Nole. About time you win something.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 14, 2012)

195 points between federer and djokovic with the former having 3000 points to defend and the latter only 560 points. so if federer loses in the semis and novak reaches the semis as well regardless of winning or not, federer loses the number 1 spot to djokovic  

assuming my math is correct lol.


----------



## Nic (Oct 15, 2012)

I was surpised to learn that djoko has won 7 different masters to Fed and Nadals 6 but then remembered that it isnt all that surprising with the clay court season having been dominated by Nadal while the hard courts have been dominated by Fed.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 15, 2012)

well nadal and fed have both technically won 7 masters 1000 events too. only that hamburg isn't part of the calendar as a masters 1000 event anymore.


----------



## Nic (Oct 15, 2012)

oh i see makes sense then.  Still i give Djoko the best shot at winning them all. He's probably the best hardcourt player in the world and I think the two he's missing are hardcourt tournaments. I might be wrong though.


----------



## Will00ard10 (Oct 15, 2012)

I could have watched all these matches


----------



## Sure (Oct 24, 2012)

Bit late, but Ferrero retired. :/ The tennis players of my infancy are starting to retire. :s

Federer has a few years left, Hewitt probably has 1 or 2 years left. 

WTA Finals -> Paris -> ATP Finals, should be a good 3 weeks.

Serena/Azarenka raping again, though.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 29, 2012)

federer withdraws from paris. does this mean nole has a shot of regaining number 1 this week?


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 29, 2012)

ah i guess federer will still retain his number 1 status after paris. so it all boils down to london. it's only fitting.


----------



## Ender (Oct 29, 2012)

still a good difference.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 29, 2012)

So i wnet paris last week, checked out Roland Garros


----------



## Zach (Oct 29, 2012)

Nice! I'd like to go there and Wimbledon.


----------



## Newbologist (Oct 29, 2012)

Djokovic clinched year end #1 already no matter what either him or Fed do rest of the year.


----------



## Savior (Oct 30, 2012)

It was a good run.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 30, 2012)

so he did. i don't completely understand the point system but yay! nole number 1!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jimin (Oct 30, 2012)

The point system is quite flawed. Jelena Jankovic was number one at one point of time. Clearly, something is wrong with that picture.


----------



## Sure (Oct 30, 2012)

^ I'm guessing she just attended 20 Atp 250/500 (Equvalent in WTA) tournaments


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 31, 2012)

what the fuck how could nole lose to sam when he was decimating him in the first set?  halloween got the better of him? 

stupid.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 31, 2012)

Jeez guys, his Dad just got poorly very recently.

Not fully on his game I think. More important things than tennis sometimes.


----------



## Savior (Nov 1, 2012)

> For the first time in two years there will be a different winner of a Masters 1000 event as Andy Murray suffered a shock defeat in Paris.
> 
> World No. 3 Murray, who was the highest ranked player remaining in the draw, squandered a match point before going on to lose to Poland's Jerzy Janowicz.
> 
> ...



Good grief...who's gonna step up. 

*checks to see if Milos is in *


----------



## Sure (Nov 2, 2012)

The fuck, at this tournament, Simon is serving for the match atm against Berdych :S


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 2, 2012)

tank city , its stupid to have a master before YEC.


----------



## Ender (Nov 2, 2012)

wow...da faq just happened to this tournament


----------



## Savior (Nov 4, 2012)

> Andy Murray will play Czech Tomas Berdych in his opening match after being handed a difficult draw at the ATP World Tour Finals in London.
> 
> The Briton was placed in Group A, along with world number one Novak Djokovic, world number six Berdych and world number seven Jo-Wilfried Tsonga.
> 
> ...




Hahahah group B...


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 4, 2012)

i love the group b  

oh well, i hope djokovic wins this tournament. it would be a damn shame after his dismal showing at paris. 

also, lol at the paris tournament itself. i'm rooting for janowicz


----------



## Savior (Nov 7, 2012)

> ATP Executive Chairman and President Brad Drewett presented the Swiss superstar with the awards for ATPWorldTour.com Fans’ Favourite presented by RICOH for a record 10th straight year and the Stefan Edberg Sportsmanship Award for the eighth time (2004-09, 2011-12) and second year in a row.



ugh...I haven't seen any matches yet. I really need to watch some before tennis is out for the year.


----------



## Ender (Nov 7, 2012)

so federer is back to #2?


----------



## Savior (Nov 7, 2012)

Yep, gonna be tough to get back to number 1 but I imagine if he can win WTF and Aussie Open he has a good shot.


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 7, 2012)

federer vs ferrer looks mighty interesting. i'm going for ferrer because i want him to become the new number 4 at the end of this season


----------



## Ender (Nov 7, 2012)

if anyone can do it, Federer can


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 10, 2012)

lol federer lost to delpo again. delpo is becoming his next nadal


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 11, 2012)

yay novak to finals!


----------



## Savior (Nov 11, 2012)

I hoped DelPo could win but when Nole is rolling nobody can really beat him right now.



> The ATP World Tour Finals will remain at London's O2 Arena until 2015 after a two-year extension was agreed.



I don't get why the hell they have this tournament? England already has Wimbledon why not let somewhere in Asia,South America or Middle East host it. Ridiculous.


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 11, 2012)

Savior said:


> I hoped DelPo could win but when Nole is rolling nobody can really beat him right now.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get why the hell they have this tournament? England already has Wimbledon why not let somewhere in Asia,South America or Middle East host it. Ridiculous.



yeah i agree 7 total years is a long ass time. but then again, the atmosphere in london is unmatched by those in the previous venues (houston then shanghai). but then again (again), tennis hasn't been this popular for years. 

also, looks like fed's got the semis in the bag. sorry murray but it's gonna have to be the top 2 players in the finals.


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 11, 2012)

Fed is like the indoor Goat, sorry Murray there's no wind when there's a roof 
 at Fed's jumping up and down reaction. 

Fed will probably beat Joker too, Djoker is not that good indoor himself.


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 11, 2012)

if nole doesn't keep his ue count down then fed will likely beat him. but i think nole stands a good chance otherwise. 

would be great to see the matchup though. we know fed isn't unbeatable in indoors as we saw him beaten by delpo twice this year, in basel and yesterday in this very wtf, so yeah, would be really interesting to see.


----------



## Savior (Nov 11, 2012)

> Federer 7-6 (7-5) 6-2 Murray
> 
> Roger Federer makes no mistake. There is no Lazarus moment for Murray. The Swiss wraps up the match with another pinging backhand and it is difficult to imagine that the roar from the crowd would have been bigger if Murray had won.



Yayyy!!!!!

Stupid cdn channel showing it delayed ><



> yeah i agree 7 total years is a long ass time. but then again, the atmosphere in london is unmatched by those in the previous venues (houston then shanghai). but then again (again), tennis hasn't been this popular for years.



Yep. It is quite an amazing atmosphere and really top notch facility. Even for the Olympics I was impressed for the basketball there.


----------



## Snowless (Nov 11, 2012)

I had to watch the Federer semifinal with no sound, because I dropped my laptop and now sound doesn't really want to work on it.

But, Federer played much better than he did against del Potro and got into a nice rhythm after he broke Murray back in the first, even is Murray was being generous with the errors. 

Can't wait for the final, though. I'm a huge Federer fan.


----------



## Uffie (Nov 11, 2012)

here's hoping fed wins tomorrow


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 12, 2012)

here's hoping nole will


----------



## Sure (Nov 12, 2012)

Amazing stuff by both of them, rooting for Djoker.


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 12, 2012)

nole wins in straight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

wahooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 12, 2012)

Fed choking in both sets -0-


----------



## Zoan Marco (Nov 12, 2012)

Way to give it away, Federer... you shouldn't have even gone if you were going to play like that.


----------



## Zach (Nov 12, 2012)

Didn't watch, but Fed


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 12, 2012)

federer trolled his fans


----------



## Mei Lin (Nov 12, 2012)

That 6-6 5-6 Sp point was amazing,than he just though he won the set and flunk the next point :rolleyes


----------



## Ender (Nov 12, 2012)

Federer is the ultimate troll, more than Mashima and Kubo combined. But I still love the guy  dude's awesome.


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 12, 2012)

as time passed by and age got the better of the maestro, there arose progressively increasing instances of him turning on his genius switch and then immediately destroying it afterwards


----------



## Tyrael (Nov 13, 2012)

Djokovitch has proven pretty definitively that he is, without Nadal around, still the top dog. I wondered if he had just hit a purple patch last year and the start of this, but nope. Deserved number one.

Annoys me as Murray fan that this is an obstacle Murray continue to struggle with. I don't think that he is any worse a player than Djokovitch in a technical sense, only that he lacks the mental strength and consistency. Lendl looked to have help him eliminate that earlier on, with great tournaments in Wimbledon, the Olympics then the US. Not convinced that Murray won't slip back from deserved member of the big four to not-quite man on the peripheries.


----------



## Sure (Nov 13, 2012)

^ Yeah, before his loss at the O2, he lost 3 matches in a row after having match points. He kinda choked consistently. His efforts at Olympics were amazing, saving them break points vs Fed/Djoko. He didn't play that well at the USO, if I'm being honest. (Fucking 3 tie break set winners vs Verdasco, starting crap vs Cilic) But he did extremely well at the big moment. If he keeps doing that and gets his consistency up, I can honestly seeing him rival Djoko Nadal/Fed style.

And if Murray stops sucking on Clay (1 win versus a top 10 player...) I can see him being a #1 soon. (he didn't really win anything in the 5 masters, 2 grand slams before wimbo)


----------



## Savior (Nov 13, 2012)

Nole has number 1 locked up for quite a while. Great job by that man.


----------



## Sure (Dec 28, 2012)

Nadal out for AO as well, guessing he just wants to come back raping the clay court season first.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 28, 2012)

I think he won't tho. Good year for Nole to complete his career GS.

The rivalry with Murray should be more intense this year too.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 28, 2012)

makes more sense for Nadal o come back on Clay..


----------



## Savior (Dec 30, 2012)

Sucks for Rafa.

However if he can pull out a grand comeback on Clay it will be a magnificent thing.


----------



## Kotre (Dec 30, 2012)

Mei Lin said:


> makes more sense for Nadal o come back on Clay..



It does indeed. It's his best surface and it also means he skips the clay courts that ruin his knees.

In other news related to tennis player's knees, Andrea Petkovic has suffered a torn meniscus. She'll be out for a few months at most but still she's been an injury magnet for quite some time, and will miss the Australian Open which is a shame.

And now that 2012 is almost over, tennis has started again. No real surprises have happened thus far (not that many non-surprises have either). Serena Williams won her match 62 61, which bodes well for her at the Australian Open since she recently had foot surgery. If she can maintain her 2012 form, I don't see her losing in Melbourne. Also, Laura Robson won her match, which pleases me, even if nobody else gives a shit.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 30, 2012)

Kotre said:


> It does indeed. It's his best surface and it also means he skips the clay courts that ruin his knees.
> 
> In other news related to tennis player's knees, Andrea Petkovic has suffered a torn meniscus. She'll be out for a few months at most but still she's been an injury magnet for quite some time, and will miss the Australian Open which is a shame.
> 
> And now that 2012 is almost over, tennis has started again. No real surprises have happened thus far (not that many non-surprises have either). Serena Williams won her match 62 61, which bodes well for her at the Australian Open since she recently had foot surgery. If she can maintain her 2012 form, I don't see her losing in Melbourne.* Also, Laura Robson won her match, which pleases me, even if nobody else gives a shit.*



I do, I've watched a lot of her matches and kept an eye on her and Watson careers for a few years, so will do again this year. Needs to break into the top 30 this year to keep her progress up imo.


----------



## Kotre (Dec 30, 2012)

speedyg said:


> I do, I've watched a lot of her matches and kept an eye on her and Watson careers for a few years, so will do again this year. Needs to break into the top 30 this year to keep her progress up imo.



Top 30 should be doable for both girls. If Laura can maintain a similar, or preferably higher level to her 2012 season - after Palermo, not her dire first half of the season. - she should make some real headway in the rankings. Ending the year in the top 30 should be easy if she can. Hell, on another forum I'm betting my screen name on it. She has the tools to beat top players, but she's the same player who lost in the first round of an ITF 25K event a few months before beating Li Na and Kim Clijsters at the US Open. She's consistently inconsistent.

Heather I'm less sure about, especially long term. She's almost the polar opposite of Laura in some ways. She's a better athlete, and more consistent to be sure but she's not got Laura's ability to end a point. Which isn't a bad thing, being able to keep balls in forever is what brought Djockovic to the top of the ATP, for example. But it's tough to beat top level opponents if you're just doing that. Keeping the ball in, but not in a way that's going to make your opponents struggle to do the same is not really a winning strategy against top players. But then, as has been proven repeatedly in the WTA, you don't always need to be able to beat the best players, or end points quickly to be successful, highly ranked player. She's likely to do far better in doubles this week than she will in singles. Despite the outcome in Miami I don't think she's going to make it out of the first round against Cirstea. I hope I'm wrong there though, I really do.

*EDIT:* Also, this happened in Auckland today.



Ladies and Gentlemen, Eugenie Bouchard.


----------



## Savior (Dec 31, 2012)

I was watching some tennis on tv...seemed like davis cup with Serbia....or actually Hopman cup in perth.

Ana was on...and her dress o_o. Never seen a tennis player look that good...


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 31, 2012)

Kotre posts here ?  your too tough on Laura most of the time.


----------



## Kotre (Dec 31, 2012)

I post in many places. Who the heck are you, anyway? 

And no, I'm really not too harsh on her. She's my favourite player for crying out loud. I criticise Laura for doing things like missing her first serve more often than she gets it in (which she does), or losing in the first round of tournaments (which she spent the first 5 months of the season doing a lot of, to the point that she gained more points in June, July, September and October than she did during the entirety of January - May). I do my best to be a fan, not a fanboy, and that means not ignoring her faults. Especially when those faults are doubles.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 31, 2012)

You don't need to know.
for crying out loud, Shenzen was so windy  her serve obvious was going to affected, not a single person was serving great at all in the tournament, maybe it's not always her fault,I just can't stand that anything bad happens,it's always her fault or not her opponents. you can be a fan or whatever,I just don't like your attitude, sometimes towards her. Maybe you could be happy for once when shes doing something right.


----------



## Nic (Dec 31, 2012)

not sure if Nadal will be dominating anything at this point.  To be out this long is serious, and it's not like the way he plays is going to be a benifit to him when he's back on the court.


----------



## Kotre (Dec 31, 2012)

Mei Lin said:


> You don't need to know.



If you say so.



> for crying out loud, Shenzen was so windy her serve obvious was going to affected, not a single person was serving great at all in the tournament, maybe it's not always her fault, I just can't stand that anything bad happens, it's always her fault or not her opponents.



You're right, the conditions aren't always the best. However, I'm not going to use that as an excuse for Laura having the single lowest first serve percentage out of anyone in the tournament. The wind didn't cause anyone else (well, except Peer and Hall, who both lost) to screw up most of their first serves. It's also not her opponent's fault. Laura screwing up is her own damn fault. Don't get me wrong, Laura played well and demolished her opponent. However, realistically she needs to be more accurate with her first serve, otherwise it could cost her matches against more capable opposition. 



> you can be a fan or whatever,I just don't like your attitude, sometimes towards her. Maybe you could be happy for once when shes doing something right.



I'm so glad I have your permission .


----------



## Savior (Jan 1, 2013)

Ugh cmon Australia...you're not france.


----------



## Sure (Jan 2, 2013)

Djokovic lost - To Tomic of all people


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 4, 2013)

Caeser Clown said:


> Djokovic lost - To Tomic of all people



yeah that was embarrassing. i'm sure that fed his bloated ego once more.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 4, 2013)

Azarenka with her Toe injury scared of Serena , really


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jan 4, 2013)

Last thing Tomic need is another high profile win.

Arrogant knob.


----------



## Sure (Jan 5, 2013)

AO Coming up - Any predictions guys? 

Can't look beyond Murray/Djoko atm...


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 5, 2013)

Serena Williams
Andy Murray
Joker look crap in Hopmancup all week,


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 5, 2013)

not exactly crap, but definitely not his best. he played well against haas though, broke the german down in the second set. 

i think he's still set to win ao this year.


----------



## Sure (Jan 6, 2013)

Ross Hutchins has been diagnosed with Hodgkin's lymphona

Hope he makes a full recovery soon, kinda sad it breaks up the big British pairing at the moment.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 6, 2013)

That is sad news, is that why Fleming is making a run in singles and got Double baglled by Sijsling  Auckland？


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 11, 2013)

welp nadal won't be competing in the australian open. i think this is pretty much the start of the end of his illustrious career. 

also, murray and del potro in the same bracket, and federer along in the bottom half with them. that bottom half looks mighty interesting.


----------



## Savior (Jan 11, 2013)

> Novak Djokovic will kick start his quest for a third straight Australian Open crown against Frenchman Paul-Henri Mathieu in Melbourne.
> 
> The Serbian world No. 1 is in a different half of the draw to Andy Murray, who registered his first grand slam success at the U.S. Open last year, and the British No. 1 could face Roger Federer in the semifinals.



Damn shame!


----------



## Sure (Jan 12, 2013)

Tomic still unbeaten 

Hoping either Watson or Robson make a good run. They would have to beat Aggy/Kvitova respectively though


----------



## Nimander (Jan 14, 2013)

Was watching the tail end of the morning showing (for my part of the world) of the Aus Open, and saw that Querrey is the top-ranked American male playing. And it just brought back to mind that Roddick is no longer playing. It's going to be weird seeing an Open where he isn't a part of it.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 14, 2013)

good win by janko against hewitt :33


----------



## Nic (Jan 14, 2013)

Querrey is the top ranked American? really?   wow American tennis has really gone down hill.


----------



## Zach (Jan 14, 2013)

American players are boring as fuck. Seems like most have the most generic American names. Andy Roddick, Mardy Fish, etc.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jan 14, 2013)

Zach said:


> American players are boring as fuck. Seems like most have the most generic American names. Andy Roddick, Mardy Fish, etc.



What a strange thing to say.


----------



## Zach (Jan 14, 2013)

Why because I'm American?


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jan 14, 2013)

Zach said:


> Why because I'm American?



Because it's just how names work. Most European players have generic European names. It's the same everywhere.


----------



## Zach (Jan 14, 2013)

Not really in America since it's a big melting pot. You get a lot of variety, at least when it comes to last names. If you look at the U.S. national futbol team it's full of latinos

I mean look at the roster, a lot of non American sounding names
"Canara Electrical Engineers Offering, Diesel generator for rent, Generator for hire, Dg sets for hire, Dg sets for rent, Generator on hire, Mobile generator hire and Welding generator for hire in Bangalore, India."


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jan 14, 2013)

Zach said:


> Not really in America since it's a big melting pot. You get a lot of variety, at least when it comes to last names. If you look at the U.S. national futbol team it's full of latinos
> 
> I mean look at the roster, a lot of non American sounding names
> "Canara Electrical Engineers Offering, Diesel generator for rent, Generator for hire, Dg sets for hire, Dg sets for rent, Generator on hire, Mobile generator hire and Welding generator for hire in Bangalore, India."



Alright, so what about guys like John Isner, Sam Querrey, Tim Smyczek, Rajeev Ram, Dennis Kudla and Wayne Odesnik. All American's ranked in the top 150...


----------



## Zach (Jan 14, 2013)

Lightning Strike said:


> Alright, so what about guys like John Isner, Sam Querrey, Tim Smyczek, Rajeev Ram, Dennis Kudla and Wayne Odesnik. All American's ranked in the top 150...



Isner sounds American to me. But tbh out of those Isner and Querrey are the only ones I know of


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jan 14, 2013)

Isner definitely doesn't sound American to me. From what I read when I was looking up American players, it was pretty much a 50/50 split.


----------



## Zach (Jan 14, 2013)

That's how I'd expect it. Just all the ones I know sound soooooo American and aren't really likeable players to me just because they bore me.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 14, 2013)

Lisicki need to die in a hole. She just dumb


----------



## Uffie (Jan 15, 2013)

Zach said:


> American players are boring as fuck. Seems like most have the most generic American names. Andy Roddick, Mardy Fish, etc.



Mardy Fish is a generic American name?  Well, that's unfortunate.

Sad I'm missing the tennis, wish I had TV


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 16, 2013)

sharapova with back to back bagel match wins.


----------



## Nic (Jan 16, 2013)

Harrison is supposed to be American tennis' future and he just got obliterated by Djokovic.  US men's tennis is in dire need of new talent.  Even the woman's side.  Serena will be retiring in a couple years and they have no great young talent either on their side.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 16, 2013)

Nic said:


> Harrison is supposed to be American tennis' future and he just got obliterated by Djokovic.  US men's tennis is in dire need of new talent.  Even the woman's side. * Serena will be retiring in a couple years and they have no great young talent either on their side.*



Sloane Stephens and Jamie Hampton beg to differ.

Isner isn't that bad.


----------



## Nic (Jan 16, 2013)

Isner is older than Djokovic and Murray, he's reached his peak so no.  Those two other girls i don't even know about


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 16, 2013)

Coco and Mchale also in the top 100 tho I didn't know Lepchenko was American? 

Sloane Stephens has been in good early form recently and did well in some tournos last year. Look her and the rest up.


----------



## choco bao bao (Jan 16, 2013)

Totally slipped my mind the Aus Open is on now


----------



## Nic (Jan 16, 2013)

choco bao bao said:


> Totally slipped my mind the Aus Open is on now


that's alright it just started.  The third round is coming tomorrow. 


Speedy G. said:


> Coco and Mchale also in the top 100 tho I didn't know Lepchenko was American?
> 
> Sloane Stephens has been in good early form recently and did well in some tournos last year. Look her and the rest up.


he's not bad but come on is he a threat to the title?  We both know the answer to that.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 16, 2013)

I didn't mention Isner yet you ignore the girls I put up. 

Isner and Querrey are decent players who might go deep in a GS once in a while and win a few tournos. Top 30 and pushing the top 20 level which isn't bad imo.

Just that players like Agassi and Sampras don't come around very often.

As we know, A-Rod was unlucky to appear in a Federer era. He would have been a multiple slam winner instead of been a one slam wonder.


----------



## Nic (Jan 16, 2013)

I don't know anything about the girls that you put up that's why. Fill me in then.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 16, 2013)

Do you watch much WTA?


----------



## Zach (Jan 16, 2013)

Uffie said:


> Mardy Fish is a generic American name?  Well, that's unfortunate.
> 
> Sad I'm missing the tennis, wish I had TV



It's more of an old time name. 

Just stream it on your computer. It's shown on ESPN3 and Joe Cole completes West Ham return


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 16, 2013)

Mardy Fish was born in South Africa wasn't he?


----------



## Zach (Jan 16, 2013)

He was born in Minnesota.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jan 16, 2013)

Ana Ivanovic is hotter in real life than she is on TV.


----------



## Zach (Jan 16, 2013)

Lightning Strike said:


> Ana Ivanovic is hotter in real life than she is on TV.



Is such a thing even possible Pics!


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jan 16, 2013)

I used up my phone battery before she came on.  My friend and I went in without knowing the schedule and I by the time I realized she was playing, it was too late.

However, my eyes will never forget.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 16, 2013)

tsk tsk choco  

venus is trying to come back. and even though she's old now, i think she still has what it takes to keep the american tennis era alive, at least for the women.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 16, 2013)

Lightning Strike said:


> Ana Ivanovic is hotter in real life than she is on TV.



i will see her for myself some day.


----------



## Zach (Jan 16, 2013)

Lightning Strike said:


> I used up my phone battery before she came on.  My friend and I went in without knowing the schedule and I by the time I realized she was playing, it was too late.
> 
> However, my eyes will never forget.


Damn that sucks She's so cutepek


Jαmes said:


> i will see her for myself some day.



I hope I do too. I'd really like to go to Wimbledon some day.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 16, 2013)

i'd like to go first to the australian open since it's in the neighbor country.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jan 17, 2013)

Where you at, James?


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 17, 2013)

the philippines mang :33


----------



## Sure (Jan 17, 2013)

Robson won - It wasn't a great performance by her nevermind Kvitova but a win is a win. Either Sloane or Laura have a great chance to get into the QFs.

Maybe Watson can do the same tomorrow


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 17, 2013)

i'm happy she won. i never really fancied kvitova. her wimbledon run two years ago was impressive but other than that she doesn't really seem to have a presence in my opinion.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 17, 2013)

Lightning Strike said:


> Ana Ivanovic is hotter in real life than she is on TV.



I better buy tickets then. But it's no guarantee it'll be a day she's playing. ;_________;


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 17, 2013)

Great win by Robson despite the errors and DF's. Room for improvement against Sloane Stephens who is steadier, makes less errors and has been more consistent than Robson this season. 

Beating SS will guarantee a top 40 ranking after Aus Open I think.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 18, 2013)

Anderson: funny looking face, absolutely nasty forehand. A dangerous combo if you ask me. He's kinda taking it to Verdasco right now.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 18, 2013)

Zach said:


> Why because I'm American?



I found it funny (or at least slightly ironic) because you happen to have one of the most common "American" names out there. 



Nic said:


> Harrison is supposed to be American tennis' future and he just got obliterated by Djokovic.  US men's tennis is in dire need of new talent.  Even the woman's side.  Serena will be retiring in a couple years and they have no great young talent either on their side.



Makes me wish, with how much I came to love tennis, that I'd started back when I was 6 instead of starting at 16. Not claiming that I would've been a tennis megastar, or anything even close. But with my genes, had I started that early and developed my skills/muscle memory in that direction, I think I would at least be semi-professional. Or I could just have a drastically inflated opinion of my potential.

But I can agree with your assertion that American tennis is definitely on the wane, more for the men than the women. And it's kind of sad to me. I wasn't born here, but it is where I've spent 19-20 years of my life. So it is home to me.


----------



## Zach (Jan 18, 2013)

Yes it's common, but it doesn't scream American like Andy Roddick and Mardy Fish. Also keep in mind you don't know my last name, which doesn't sound American nor is it very common in America.


----------



## choco bao bao (Jan 18, 2013)

Wait, is Stosur already out?


----------



## Nimander (Jan 18, 2013)

Zach said:


> Yes it's common, but it doesn't scream American like Andy Roddick and Mardy Fish. Also keep in mind you don't know my last name, which doesn't sound American nor is it very common in America.



I wasn't disagreeing with you man. Was just saying.

Also, Maria-Venus match is on, which I'm strangely looking forward to. Apparently, they've only ever played each other _seven_ times in the past, despite how long their respective careers are. So this should be an interesting one at least. Even though Maria is projected to win this and I, sadly, have to agree with that.


----------



## choco bao bao (Jan 18, 2013)

Nimander said:


> Also, Maria-Venus match is on, which I'm strangely looking forward to. Apparently, they've only ever played each other _seven_ times in the past, despite how long their respective careers are. So this should be an interesting one at least. Even though Maria is projected to win this and I, sadly, have to agree with that.


And.. Maria breaks.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 18, 2013)

From what I can see so far, Maria's weakness is going to be her serve consistency. Venus' is going to be her movement (she's really not as fast or agile as she used to be) and I'm guessing her stamina (which isn't near where it used to be either). So if Venus gets a set, but doesn't finish this match in two, I don't think she can win this one.

But the night is still young in Melbourne, so we'll see what happens.

-edit-

Damn this match is hard to watch. Maria is pretty much having her way with Venus right now. More than anything else this shows how much that illness took a chunk out of Venus' game, and as a fan I can't help but feel a bit sad.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 18, 2013)

hmm maria beats venus, djokster cruises, ana wins serbian bout, tipsy edges julien, kevin outlasts verdasco, pretty happy with the results. 

i just hope baghdatis wins somehow. but it looks nigh impossible now.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jan 18, 2013)

Maria pretty much wiped the floor with Venus. Was excited to watch Shara play, but the match only lasted for an hour.  On to the next one. Go Shara.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 18, 2013)

Venus didn't start really playing to her level until about 50 minutes into the match, which was way too late to get anything going. She came close to closing the gap completely once or twice, but Maria was just too good overall for her. Venus could never capitalize long enough on Maria's hiccups and always gave her just enough room to get back in the match. So I have no problem giving her props where props are due. It's definitely the twilight of Venus' singles career. I hate to see it, but at least one can say it's coming at the end of a pretty prolific run. Of all the people out there that are able to call themselves tennis professionals, it's a minority that are ever recognized as being champions. And that's all I'll say on that.

Ferrer (pretty expectedly) bulldozed Baghdadtis, with only a few hiccups in his game at any time. Was actually less entertained watching this than I was the Maria-Venus match, despite this match being much better played. Guess it all came down to how invested I was in the players, which was none.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 18, 2013)

Shara will be in the finals ,than get stomped by Serena


----------



## Nic (Jan 18, 2013)

So sad how there's no challenge to Serena out there.  One of the reasons I wished Henin hadn't retired so early since she actually had the upper hand on Serena for a while.


----------



## Zach (Jan 18, 2013)

Missed the matches but glad Ana and Maria won their matches.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 18, 2013)

I cannot wait for Fed to stomp Tomic

Kid has his head so far up his own arse he could give a detailed description of his colon


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm starting to come around on Tomic. The kid has obviously never been taught about the value of humility, but he's definitely working on it and becoming more media savvy about it. He's still practically a kid and I feel like I'm already starting to see him mature.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 18, 2013)

Fucking hell, Screeching Owl Azarenka is playing right now. I'm so rooting against her, but she's in the lead with one game left and I kinda want her to win so we can move past her match and I don't have to listen to the sounds she's making for another few days...


----------



## Sine (Jan 18, 2013)

hampton was stunning regardless


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 18, 2013)

Dat Hampton heart


----------



## Jeff (Jan 18, 2013)

(A little bit before the fact, but) Let's go Morita!


----------



## Nimander (Jan 18, 2013)

Yeah she was. I only tuned in during the tail end of the third set (dat Thai food took priority), but from the little I saw her play I wish she had been able to take that match. But I guess she had a lingering back injury from back in the French Open that was slowing her down quite a bit.

Serena coming up next. Am looking forward to it.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 18, 2013)

Holy shit, that smirk of Serena's after her 128.7 mph serve. So evil.

Someone, somewhere got a screencapture or gif of that. I NEED to see it again.


----------



## choco bao bao (Jan 18, 2013)

9 aces


----------



## Nimander (Jan 18, 2013)

That's kinda low for Serena.

*edit*

Just confirmed that Hampton was playing with two herniated disks. Not only does that suck in and of itself for her, but it sucks even more in the sense that had she been healthy, she very likely would've knocked Screeching Owl Azarenka out of the tournament.


----------



## choco bao bao (Jan 19, 2013)

Just woke up from a nap and realised I missed the first hour of Fed vs Tomic


----------



## Nimander (Jan 19, 2013)

lol. While that sucks, I can say you haven't missed much.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 19, 2013)

haha good for tomic to bite the dust. annoying little arrogant brat. 

anyway, that marathon match between simon and monfils was very fun to watch. although gael kinda gave up at the last couple of games, it was still pretty cool. 

simon has some amazing forehands but he's too scared to come to the net and capitalize on the short returns when the winners don't come and, judging from his volley errors, for good reason i guess. his backhand isn't that remarkable for me, but his consistency in the match was pretty nice. glad he won though.


----------



## Nic (Jan 19, 2013)

Tomic choked in that tiebreak.  

anyways the only surprise so far is Del Potro losing.


----------



## Newbologist (Jan 19, 2013)

Fed vs Raonic should be good.


----------



## Nic (Jan 19, 2013)

Raonic has no return game.  Fed will easily win this.


----------



## Newbologist (Jan 19, 2013)

Raonic has been able to keep it close against Fed all three times they played last year and I believe all three of those were on clay, I still expect Fed to win but it won't be easy.


----------



## Nic (Jan 19, 2013)

I just don't see how Raonic breaks Feds' serve three times.


----------



## Newbologist (Jan 19, 2013)

Tiebreaks


----------



## Zach (Jan 19, 2013)

Hard to believe Del Potro lost to an unranked Frenchy. 

Didn't catch Fed's match, got too tired to stay up for it


----------



## Xnr (Jan 19, 2013)

Newbologist said:


> Raonic has been able to keep it close against Fed all three times they played last year and I believe all three of those were on clay, I still expect Fed to win but it won't be easy.



One on blue clay, one on hard courts, one on grass. And Fed was ill in the first match, semi-injured in the second and super tired in Halle. His serve was also shit during those matches, so it'll be easier if he's serving well at 70%.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 19, 2013)

That Monfils/Simon match


----------



## Zach (Jan 20, 2013)

I finally catch one of Ana's matches and she loses


----------



## Nic (Jan 20, 2013)

one of the more disappointing tennis players in the last decade.  World #1 at 20 and then fell off the cliff.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 20, 2013)

Nole broken. Not a good day for serbians.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jan 20, 2013)

The Joker dropping the first set... What an interesting start.


----------



## Nic (Jan 20, 2013)

Djoko apparently forgot how to serve.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jan 20, 2013)

Djoko is completely on the backfoot here. Playing defensive tennis which Djoko is amazing at, but still has the most unforced errors so far.


----------



## Nic (Jan 20, 2013)

ewww if djoko loses this will be one boring final.


----------



## Nic (Jan 20, 2013)

aDjoko's serve is utter crap right now.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jan 20, 2013)

Wawrinka is firing absolute missiles tonight. Everything is catching Djoko wrong-footed.


----------



## Nic (Jan 20, 2013)

His second serve speed is 10mph slower than usual.  I wonder if there is something wrong with him.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jan 20, 2013)

Even if there is, can't take away from Wawrinka's impressive aggressive play so far.


----------



## Nic (Jan 20, 2013)

omg Djoko actually held his serve.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jan 20, 2013)

Wawrinka carries a Homer figurine with him and takes pictures of it around the world.  That's great.


----------



## Nic (Jan 20, 2013)

Is that a superstition thing? lol


----------



## Nic (Jan 20, 2013)

omg two holds in a row.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 20, 2013)

wake up and see Djoko lost 6 games in a row


----------



## Nic (Jan 20, 2013)

Novak finally woke up. >.>


----------



## choco bao bao (Jan 20, 2013)

I hate that when they do replays it's of the player and not the shot itself, especially when it's at the net


----------



## Nic (Jan 20, 2013)

now they cant break each others serve anymore.


----------



## Nic (Jan 20, 2013)

awesome, Novak with the break.


----------



## choco bao bao (Jan 20, 2013)

Stan's cracking


----------



## Nic (Jan 20, 2013)

good.


----------



## choco bao bao (Jan 20, 2013)

Nuuu~ 

so many unforced errors


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 20, 2013)

Hear that Wawrinka is giving Djo a real match, and turn the match on to see Djo totally overpower him and break him in the third. If Djo can struggle through the opening sets of a match only to turn on that sort of form later on, it's a terrifying weapon to have.

I really can't see Djokovitch not winning this slam. Would love for Murray to pick up a second, but can't see him being able to overcome Djokovitch. Even getting past Fed, advanced in age as he is, would be a big accomplishment, and Murray began to once again show the mental weakness that plagued him before Lendl came along in the ATP World Tour Finals.

Hopefully I'm wrong though.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jan 20, 2013)

Djo has shown many times before that he can just turn it on. I've seen him walk around limping, then come back and blow the guy away in the next set. Only think I didn't like abotu Djoko in the past is that I felt like he played up his injuries ala Paul Pierce style, but haven't really seen it of late.


----------



## Nic (Jan 20, 2013)

Djoko has a tendency to come out sluggish.  Down 3-0 vs fed in the WT finals.  Down two sets to Murrayy at the USO.  Lost the frst set to fed at cinci 6-0.  Lost the first set to Nadal at the AO last year.  Lost the first two sets at the french open against Nadal before winning 8games in a rpw and having match suspended.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 20, 2013)

Yeah - if I remember correctly he came out slower against Murray in the USA and lost the first couple of sets. Left himself a little bit too much to do ultimately.



Lightning Strike said:


> Djo has shown many times before that he can just turn it on. I've seen him walk around limping, then come back and blow the guy away in the next set. Only think I didn't like abotu Djoko in the past is that I felt like he played up his injuries ala Paul Pierce style, but haven't really seen it of late.



Very true - I meant more that this is a disheartening reminder of the way that he can do that.

Murray does that too - I remember watching him against Gasquet in France. Gasquet was playing all the tennis, a set and a couple of breaks up. Suddenly Murray starts grasping his thigh, which had been treated in the last match, and the crowd get annoyed with him. Before long Murray's doing it just wind the crowd up and the whole thing unsettles Gasquet, who goes on to implode. Dickish way to win, but it was entertaining.


----------



## Nic (Jan 20, 2013)

i still think Murray will win Wimbledon this year though.  Fed is a year older and Murray is simply a better grass player than Djoko.  He won the gold medal there last year if the roof is open ill give him a huge edge.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 20, 2013)

Have been very impressed with Wawrinka this match, but he just can't seem to take the narrow opportunities he's getting. Djo's level seems have tapered off again.


----------



## Nic (Jan 20, 2013)

Like i said Novak's second serve is just way too slow this match.  His second serve is actually a strength of his usually which compensates f for his average first. However this match his second has been as slow as Nadal's.


----------



## choco bao bao (Jan 20, 2013)

Tyrael said:


> Have been very impressed with Wawrinka this match, but he just can't seem to take the narrow opportunities he's getting. Djo's level seems have tapered off again.


Yeah his backhand is quite Federer-esque but his forehand..


----------



## choco bao bao (Jan 20, 2013)

Stan the man!


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jan 20, 2013)

What an incredible match! Great tie-break by Wawrinka.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 20, 2013)

Meh 5th set. If nole loses id be really sad.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 20, 2013)

Wawrinka has the ability to push other top 10 players at times.

He pushed Murray to 5 sets in Wimbledon 3rd round last year if you'll remember.

Good to see Djoko been pushed like this.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jan 20, 2013)

I hope Wawrinka wins. Would make for an average final though I guess.


----------



## choco bao bao (Jan 20, 2013)

Wawrinka didn't challenge that! WHY


----------



## Sine (Jan 20, 2013)

ugh       .


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jan 20, 2013)

Thiiiiiis maaaaaaaatch.


----------



## Nic (Jan 20, 2013)

This is ridiculous. lol


----------



## choco bao bao (Jan 20, 2013)

Was intending to watch Chelsea v Arsenal after this match but seeing things as it is...


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jan 20, 2013)

i wonder how Federer will fair this year. 
I think there is another Swiss player rising too.


----------



## Nic (Jan 20, 2013)

oh come on


----------



## choco bao bao (Jan 20, 2013)

Will they stop the match and resume it tomorrow? If it goes on like this..it's already after 1 am in Melbourne D:


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jan 20, 2013)

This is a long ass game. War of attrition. Who will break first?

Love that the 5th set doesn't have a tie-break, these marathons make for amazing stories.


----------



## Nic (Jan 20, 2013)

no they will keep playing because they have lighting.  I know Nadal and Djoko palyed until 2 last year.


----------



## choco bao bao (Jan 20, 2013)

Nic said:


> no they will keep playing because they have lighting.  I know Nadal and Djoko palyed until 2 last year.


Ah okay..this is such a marathon :/

Anyone has any links to good streams? A friend needs it.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jan 20, 2013)

This match is incredible. Simply incredible.


----------



## choco bao bao (Jan 20, 2013)

Great game, great game.


----------



## Sure (Jan 20, 2013)

Lucky for Djoko that he doesn't have Del Potro, then Murray, then Federer. 

Amazing match. Gj both of them


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jan 20, 2013)

That was worth every minute. 5 hours of amazing tennis.

2 AM now though, I'm fucking tired.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 20, 2013)

That was absolutely fantastic. Well done to Wawrinka, pushed Djo all the way.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 20, 2013)

That was a godly match. Been watching it since about 3-ish and it's just now 9. I fucking loved every second. THAT'S why I watch and play tennis.


----------



## Nic (Jan 20, 2013)

still djoko is going to need to play better tennis to win this slam. Berdych is up next which will be another tough one.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 20, 2013)

This is Murray's slam.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 20, 2013)

Djoko wasn't playing badly. His 10-0 record against Stan made him come into this match severely underestimating his opponent's desire to win. So it took him longer to get into that top gear than he would've otherwise.

Plus, Stan flat out played brilliantly through most of the match. There were a few legit moments where, if one point had played out differently, we might have had a different result at the very end of things. So, it was more the circumstances that were against Djoko than any flaw on his part.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 20, 2013)

What impressed me most (and there is a lot to be impressed by) was the way Wawrinka refused to crumble mentally. Normally against top players, often the moment swings their way their opponent just gets overawed and their game drops. Every time Djo looked as if he was picking up momentum, Wawrinka refused to let his level of play drop. He showed bags of mental strength.


----------



## Nic (Jan 20, 2013)

Nimander said:


> Djoko wasn't playing badly. His 10-0 record against Stan made him come into this match severely underestimating his opponent's desire to win. So it took him longer to get into that top gear than he would've otherwise.
> 
> Plus, Stan flat out played brilliantly through most of the match. There were a few legit moments where, if one point had played out differently, we might have had a different result at the very end of things. So, it was more the circumstances that were against Djoko than any flaw on his part.


 
I had no problem with his play in the last set, it was mostly the first two where he was extremely tight with his serve and wasn't aggressive at all on the court. It's put him in holes before.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 20, 2013)

just saw the game holy shit

that last game was godly. wowow what a great match


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 20, 2013)

so glad nole won. i was dreading looking up the score when i woke up. 

i don't want murray to win. if nole does relinquish the crown, it should be to federer  

but he won't. because i believe in him :33


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 20, 2013)

Joker should have a bye path to the finals with Berdych and Ferrer 
Murray - Simon/Seppi/Fed (Murray walks his way to SF )
Fed - Raonic/Tsonga/Murray

Fed always have troubles with Raonic will see


----------



## Nic (Jan 20, 2013)

he's had trouble at times against Tsonga as well, especially at majors.


----------



## choco bao bao (Jan 20, 2013)

Pumped for Fed's match


----------



## Zach (Jan 20, 2013)

choco bao bao said:


> Pumped for Fed's match



It comes on at 3:30 am, fuck that


----------



## Sure (Jan 21, 2013)

Serena, Azarenka and Sharapova are too dominant.


----------



## choco bao bao (Jan 21, 2013)

Zach said:


> It comes on at 3:30 am, fuck that


I was hoping Kirilenko would hold Serena for a little while longer so I can get home in time for the start of Fed's match


----------



## Xnr (Jan 21, 2013)

Nic said:


> he's had trouble at times against Tsonga as well, especially at majors.



Um, no. One lost match does not equal trouble. Plus the last time they played at the AO, Fed manhandled Jo.


----------



## Nic (Jan 21, 2013)

considering they didnt play last year and fed lost to tsonga in two of his better events the year before including wimbledon, that sure sounds like hes had trouble with him in the past.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 21, 2013)

Maria Kirilenko. ;----;


----------



## Nic (Jan 22, 2013)

waiting for Djoko vs Berdych.  Hopefully Djoko plays better but i'm not too confident.


----------



## Nic (Jan 22, 2013)

Djoko with the early break.


----------



## Nic (Jan 22, 2013)

up 2 breaks now for Djoko.  Berdych simply doesn't have the same ground game as Wawrinka.

Djoko's strokes are deep as well.  Looking good so far. 

First set 6-1, breaking Berdych 3 times.


----------



## Nic (Jan 22, 2013)

Berdych taking control of the second set.


----------



## Xnr (Jan 22, 2013)

You don't see it on TV, but I can guarantee there is a leash around Berdych's neck every single time he plays against Djokovic. So predictable.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 22, 2013)

Missed the Djoko match due to post fapping fatigue() but by the sounds of things I didn't miss much.


----------



## Nic (Jan 22, 2013)

should have been finished in three.  Djoko missed on 4 or 5 break opportunities in the second.   On to Ferrer, it is then.


----------



## Savior (Jan 22, 2013)

Ok there Novak...


> History chaser Novak Djokovic wary of David Ferrer threat


----------



## Sure (Jan 22, 2013)

Novak is a freaking demon...


----------



## Nic (Jan 22, 2013)

just realized that Federer and Djokovic have never met in a GS final.


----------



## Pineapples (Jan 22, 2013)

Nic said:


> just realized that Federer and Djokovic have never met in a GS final.



Pretty sure they met in 2007 US Open Final. Though that was before Novak's ascension.

Hope Ferrer upsets Novak and reach his first ever slam final.


----------



## Nic (Jan 22, 2013)

he won the very next AO surprisingly, so he should have been on a run sooner, oh well.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 22, 2013)

djokovic better win this tournament  

also, looks like serena's in a bit of trouble.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 23, 2013)

whoa holy fuck stephens beat serena!


----------



## Sure (Jan 23, 2013)

Stephens has talent. Beating Serena with a injury is still very hard.

I wonder if this is going to be first big breakthrough in the last few years.


----------



## choco bao bao (Jan 23, 2013)

Allez Federer !


----------



## Nic (Jan 23, 2013)

thank god, the evil Serena was defeated.


----------



## Nic (Jan 23, 2013)

damn three breaks in a row. lol

5 set match


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 23, 2013)

Yeah.

I have to say, I really like watching these two play, both being as attack-minded in their game as they are.


----------



## Nic (Jan 23, 2013)

Federer gets the break.


----------



## Xnr (Jan 23, 2013)

Fed was so off today (no serve, forehand and a bit slower defensively) and still won. Should have been in 3 but at least he won. 10 years he's made the SF at the AO.


----------



## Savior (Jan 23, 2013)

I was so shocked to see Serena lost. Really expected her to faceroll this. Now I'm actually excited for women's tennis to see this girl who beat her.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 23, 2013)

Sharapova down versus Li Na


----------



## Zach (Jan 23, 2013)

Yeah I wasn't expecting that especially since Sharapova has been pretty much flawless in the tournament so far until now.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 23, 2013)

Sharapova's serve is betraying her, if she's broken this game it's probably over.

Not sure why Li just volleyed it back to her.


----------



## Zach (Jan 23, 2013)

Sharapova has had 6 double faults, that has hurt her.

Li is close to winning the first two sets


----------



## Sine (Jan 23, 2013)

li being stellar


----------



## Jeff (Jan 23, 2013)

Well, congrats to Li 

She was so much more clutch than Sharapova in this match.  Only fitting for Sharapova to lose on her own error.

Now then, the real match of the day 

EDIT: And she's dominating the interview too


----------



## Zach (Jan 23, 2013)

And that's match Hard to believe Li won but glad to see it. This has been a tournament of upsets.


----------



## choco bao bao (Jan 23, 2013)

Jeff said:


> EDIT: And she's dominating the interview too


"Is 30 the new 20?" "Actually I'm younger than you"


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh lawl maria lost.

I mean nooooo, maria!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 24, 2013)

choco bao bao said:


> "Is 30 the new 20?" "Actually I'm younger than you"





or the opening question

"What did you have for breakfast this morning?"

"Haha...uhhhhhh just like normal?  Some fruit because I want to lose some weight so I didn't eat too much"

And concerning her husband:

"Your husband's been given the sack as coach but he's still your hitting partner right?"

"....yes lol"


----------



## choco bao bao (Jan 24, 2013)

Ferrer is getting STEAMROLLERED.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 24, 2013)

Wow nole was amazing in that entire match. He totally demoralized ferrer and the lines and corners seemed to have a hard on for his balls.

He won all 7 of his break points and 90+ percent of his first serves. If he plays like this against his opponent in the finals then im confident he'll win a hat trick ao.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 24, 2013)

Djoker


----------



## Nic (Jan 24, 2013)

poor Ferrer.  

Djoko now in his 6th GS final in the last 7.


----------



## Sure (Jan 24, 2013)

Ferrer doesn't have the versatility to get onto the level of the top 3/4


----------



## Nic (Jan 24, 2013)

Ferrer was returning almost everything up the middle on Djoko's serve.  It looked so easy for Djoko.   Tonight's match should be a classic especially on this surface.  Don't know who I want to win.


----------



## Savior (Jan 24, 2013)

Sad to see Azarenka won. Screamfest in the final now.

Ferrer just not good enough. Shame Murray wasn't in his half.


----------



## Nic (Jan 24, 2013)

why?  Federer and Murray deserve to be in the same half being ranked 2nd and 3rd. lol  Already had enough of FOs, USO, and Wimbledon constantly putting Fed and Nadal the last couple years in separate draws despite their rankings so they had a chance at a final that would draw them more money.


----------



## Savior (Jan 24, 2013)

Lol. I'm a Fed fan so I'm biased =p

I just recall when Roger was number 1 they would always have him play Novak and Nadal seemed to get Murray which was the easier draw imo.


----------



## Nic (Jan 24, 2013)

They had Fed and Djoko in the same draw at Wimbledon last year, i was so pissed. lol


----------



## Jimin (Jan 24, 2013)

Gonna support Murray.


----------



## Nic (Jan 24, 2013)

I'd be shocked if Azarenka doesn't win her second grandslam here.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 24, 2013)

Especially if the tourney allows her to take breaks for mental fatigue or to control the tempo of the game.


----------



## Nic (Jan 24, 2013)

It's all that grunting.  It's going to wear her out eventually.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 24, 2013)

Hopefully Ferer realizes he needs to change his game, it's too predicable and one dimensional. I have no doubt he'll win a Slam one day but not if he continue to play the way he does.

And i hope Li whoops Azarenka.


----------



## choco bao bao (Jan 24, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> And i hope Li whoops Azarenka.


This


----------



## Zach (Jan 24, 2013)

I hope that too. Azarenka's screaming makes me want to hit her with a baseball bat.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 24, 2013)

I didn't know Azarenka was only one year older than me.

The way she grunts you'd think she's some 60 year old panhandling for money on the side of a Siberian highway


----------



## Zach (Jan 24, 2013)

I thought she was like 30


----------



## Kotre (Jan 24, 2013)

Zach said:


> I thought she was like 30



Nope, Vika's 23.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 24, 2013)

She looks older than Li Na  but then again that's the Asian gene right there


----------



## Zach (Jan 25, 2013)

I was surprised when I found out Li was 30. Azarenka looks so much older. But yeah it is the Asian gene lol.


----------



## Federer (Jan 25, 2013)

<3


Fed on the other hand awaits a tough challenge. He doesn't move as smoothly as he moves 4-5 years ago, father time is cathing up.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 25, 2013)

Whoa Murray's wearing an Oregon Ducks' uniform


----------



## Nic (Jan 25, 2013)

not a good start for Fed.


----------



## Nic (Jan 25, 2013)

Fed needs this second set badly.  Long matches favor Murray here.


----------



## Nic (Jan 25, 2013)

Fed gets the second set.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 25, 2013)

had fed lost that second set, it would have been definitely over for him in straight. 

go fed!!!!!


----------



## Bontakun (Jan 25, 2013)

Nic said:


> Fed gets the second set.





Jαmes said:


> had fed lost that second set, it would have been definitely over for him in straight.
> 
> go fed!!!!!



GO FED!! Fucking trailing 2 games to 5 

Come on Federer!!


----------



## Cromer (Jan 25, 2013)

Murray!


----------



## Bontakun (Jan 25, 2013)

Glad Murray didn't twist his ankle just now. King Fed needs no handicaps 

3 break points 
Put that game away like a boss 
(He even shouted I think! )


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 25, 2013)

Come on Muzza, you really need to respond quickly to this.


----------



## Bontakun (Jan 25, 2013)

Dat Federer, using challenges to break Murray's rhythm like a boss 
Edit: Nevermind, didn't work 

Effing Murray and his breaking back a game and his hot girlfriend 

Things are looking pretty grim


----------



## Bontakun (Jan 25, 2013)

6 fucking 6. Best match saving game ever!

When Fed turns the heat up there's not stopping his fire 

And he clinches the tie break 

Federer taking a toilet break like a boss


----------



## Nic (Jan 25, 2013)

Murray had the match on his racquet and let it slip asay.  I guess we sill see if he is mentally tougher now after winning the USO.


----------



## Bontakun (Jan 25, 2013)

Nic said:


> Murray had the match on his racquet and let it slip asay.  I guess we sill see if he is mentally tougher now after winning the USO.



Well I would say Federer stole it from him. That game when the score was 5-6 Federer hit balls on the line like they were magnetic. His ability to concentrate and get back in the game is the very finest.

Or shall I say supe*R F*lawless?

2 match points 

Oh well that's the match


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 25, 2013)

federer stepped off the gas in that last set, whereas murray shrugged off the mud in his eyes from the fourth set tiebreak. 

but if murray plays the way he did today against djokovic this sunday, he will lose. 

i hope that will be the case


----------



## Jeff (Jan 25, 2013)

Djoker's got this title in the bag.

Bag meaning his purse


----------



## choco bao bao (Jan 25, 2013)

Though I was rooting for Fed, Murray deserved to win it. He was clearly the better player.


----------



## Nic (Jan 25, 2013)

urgh i would have preferred fed over murray for djoko.  Hope djoko brings his A game.  This is going to be a tough one.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 25, 2013)

Jeff's Stellar Predictions:

Li Na OVER Azarenka: 2 - 6, 6 - 4, 6 - 4

Li Na's newly improved fitness, plus the momentum from her her quick win over Sharapova will surpass Azarenka.  Both will be well-rested, but Azarenka's whole charade against Stephens is testament to her body being unable to withstand the heat (of what I assume will be a hot day...?).  However if match conditions are more like the match between Fed and Murray, I would say Azarenka may win if Li falls back into her negative groove of giving up a match mentally.

Djoker OVER Murray: 6 - 1, 6 - 7, 6 - 4, 6 - 5

Murray looked shaky against an already shaky Fed tonight, and probably pulled the win out of his bag with his like 20+ service aces and the fact that Fed had over 60 unforced errors.  He'll have to step it up to contend with Djoker, who has been playing very error free tennis since his match against Wawrinka.  Despite that, Djoker has not been too effective on his second serve, so if he maintains his 64% or so average of first serves in throughout the tourney Murray may have a chance to capitalize on that.  But just don't see it anymore.


----------



## Rasendori (Jan 25, 2013)

Murray played smart, but oh goodness how lame this outcome was.


----------



## Kotre (Jan 25, 2013)

I watched the last set (and the last couple of games of the penultimate) of Murray/Federer and at some point I thought how kindly the future will look on this era. Seriously it's strong on a level I can't remember it ever being at. You've got Federer, for my money the greatest player of all time; Nadal the greatest clay courter ever and two more great players in Djokovic and Murray who don't fit into an easy "greatest X ever" box. Shame nobody else is on their level really.

As for the finals, I don't see Vika losing to Na. She might be playing at less than 100%, but I feel she's just going to be too consistent for Na to beat and will force her to take too many risks and thus commit errors. Vika on hard is a tough opponent, whether she's at top form or not.

For the men, it'll be a long five setter regardless of the outcome. The winner isn't that important to me. I'd like Murray to win because I'm British and it'd be nice to see him become the first man to win a Slam straight after winning his first.


----------



## Zach (Jan 25, 2013)

Shit I missed the match and Fed lost


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 25, 2013)

Atm certainly looks like Djo's title to lose, but I really wouldn't write off Murray.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 25, 2013)

I think Djoko has to be very wary of Murray. 2 of his last 5 setters he's beaten Fed and Djoko now, so he'll be confident if the match goes the distance. I don't see Djoko blowing him away in straights, either he takes him in 4 sets or Murray has a chance if it goes to five.

Should be a cracking final, war of attrition type with long rallies.

Going to be a straight slug for the number 1 position between these two this year.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 25, 2013)

This will be  the year of Murray.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 25, 2013)

I feel the fact that this match went to five sets means Djokovic wins the final. Whoever was gonna face Djok needed to finish in four sets or less, needed to be in top form to ward off Djoko. I don't quite see Murray doing that now, though I'm having a small flutter on a five-setter, 3 hour match.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 25, 2013)

Djoko has been out on court slightly longer than Murray tho.


----------



## Nic (Jan 25, 2013)

five setters mean nothing when you have a whole day off. lol Heck Djokovic won a much more grueling five set before the finals last year and was still moving like a rabbit 5 and a half hours into the finals.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 26, 2013)

If nole plays the way he played ferrer and murray plays the way he played fed, then nole wins.

If nole plays the way he played stan and murray plays the way he played chardy, then murray wins.

What would be really interesting is if they both play the way they played against those two players they demolished.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 26, 2013)

Nic said:


> five setters mean nothing when you have a whole day off. lol Heck Djokovic won a much more grueling five set before the finals last year and was still moving like a rabbit 5 and a half hours into the finals.



Yeah, but Djokovic is like the second coming of Rafa Nadal; he never gets tired it seems.


----------



## choco bao bao (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh no Li Na! Hope it's not too serious and doesn't affect her play >___<


----------



## choco bao bao (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## Sure (Jan 26, 2013)

This Azarenka hate 
Them fireworks


----------



## Harard (Jan 26, 2013)

Li Na's losing


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 26, 2013)

Fuckin ankle 

Vika is shit. But shit that moves well i admit.


----------



## choco bao bao (Jan 26, 2013)

Azarenka is so unpopular it's ridiculous


----------



## Harard (Jan 26, 2013)

Crap       .


----------



## choco bao bao (Jan 26, 2013)

Tears of relief?


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 26, 2013)

fuckin sucks man.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 26, 2013)

WTA basically should end, its dreadful


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 26, 2013)

Azarenka is annoying  She got lucky Li Na jammed up the ankle again at the restart after fireworks.

Would have been interesting to see how the choker would have dealt with serving it out.

lol at no one cheering when she won, just general applause, Li even got a bigger pop at the presentation. :datHate

on another note, 4 years since the greatest day in mens tennis


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 26, 2013)

Mei Lin said:


> WTA basically should end, its dreadful



Then don't watch it. Or comment on it.

Because all you seem to do is moan.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 26, 2013)

Why the hell is Azarenka so unpopular? Genuinely confused here.



And Speedy!


----------



## choco bao bao (Jan 26, 2013)

Cromer said:


> Why the hell is Azarenka so unpopular? Genuinely confused here.


Because of her grunting, for the most part.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 26, 2013)

Cromer said:


> Why the hell is Azarenka so unpopular? Genuinely confused here.
> 
> 
> 
> And Speedy!



Yo Cromer. 

'Tactical' Medical time-outs, Shrieking and not coming out well after interviews recently.

She's a bubbly girl but hardly a villain as she's made out to be by the crowd. Li Na been the most popular WTA player on tour doesn't help either lol.


----------



## emili (Jan 26, 2013)

choco bao bao said:


> Because of her grunting, for the most part.



You're right


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 26, 2013)

Yes I am stopping watching it today, Azarenka can win with that kind of game.
A 30 yr old woman can't get a ball in play , with her experience. She lucky she played Schoavone in FO
Ivanovic played Safina, Sharapova played Errani, talk about opportunists

Watch Azarenka murder Serena with no legs


----------



## Zach (Jan 26, 2013)

Cromer said:


> Why the hell is Azarenka so unpopular? Genuinely confused here.
> 
> 
> 
> And Speedy!



Because her screaming if one of the worst sounds known to mankind.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 26, 2013)

oh god her screaming is so dreadful it sounds like a bird is dying mid flight.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 26, 2013)

I don't get all the Victoria hate. I love me some Victoria. Although I wouldn't have hated it if Li Na won either though.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 26, 2013)

Poor Li Na 

It's good though.  I don't dislike Azarenka, but I have someone to cheer against on the women's side now.


----------



## Zach (Jan 26, 2013)

I always cheer against Serena and Azarenka.


----------



## choco bao bao (Jan 26, 2013)

Would love for Murray to win tonight. But it'll most probably be tough given the way Djoko is playing now


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 26, 2013)

I dont like murray. He needs to grow up first for me to like him.


----------



## Zach (Jan 26, 2013)

I don't like Djoko, he needs to stop taking those roids


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 26, 2013)

Murray in 5


----------



## Zach (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## Harard (Jan 27, 2013)

Zach said:


> I don't like Djoko, he needs to stop taking those roids



Leggo Murray!!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2013)

Djoko gonna destroy Murrayweather 


Djoko is GOAT!!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 27, 2013)

Because I believe the tennis gods want to punish me for some reason:

If Murray wins this tonight, I will wear a Djoker set for a week.  And I will somehow mention him in all my posts.  Someone quote this.  Watch Murray win now


----------



## Nic (Jan 27, 2013)

So funny to hear people hate Azrenka for a reason that they completely ignore when it comes to Sharapova.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 27, 2013)

Sharapova's screech is worse but people cut her slack because:

1. She's much much hotter
2. She isn't going out with some wanker from a awful dance group


----------



## Jeff (Jan 27, 2013)

I barely notice Sharapova's screech over her tits bouncing when she runs cross court because of her beautiful face.


----------



## Sine (Jan 27, 2013)

did novak play that shot laying down? unreal


----------



## choco bao bao (Jan 27, 2013)

Yeah he did O:


----------



## Sure (Jan 27, 2013)

Amazing first set, not even close to finished tbh


----------



## choco bao bao (Jan 27, 2013)

Murray owning the tiebreak


----------



## Sure (Jan 27, 2013)

25 errors from Djoko, he handing it to him atm...


----------



## choco bao bao (Jan 27, 2013)

Lol Djoko's unforced errors..


----------



## Nic (Jan 27, 2013)

Djoko was the better player in the first yet lost it.  Murray was the better player in the second yet lost that.  End of story, tiebreaks suck.


----------



## choco bao bao (Jan 27, 2013)

I kinda stopped watching, it's quite a boring match :/


----------



## Sure (Jan 27, 2013)

It's sorta like watching them play against themselves


----------



## Sure (Jan 27, 2013)

A break of serve, finally


----------



## Nic (Jan 27, 2013)

Nole with the third set. :gat took 20 games to get the first break though.....


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 27, 2013)

Djoko


----------



## Sure (Jan 27, 2013)

Djokovic really is amazing, he could end up with 7 Aus titles I think.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 27, 2013)

took 25 hours for the first break of serve 

there was like 27 in the womens final 

the standards between the two tours is quiet pathetic really


----------



## choco bao bao (Jan 27, 2013)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> took 25 *hours* for the first break of serve
> 
> there was like 27 in the womens final
> 
> the standards between the two tours is quiet pathetic really


----------



## Nic (Jan 27, 2013)

now to hoping Nole gets the french and the two remaining masters to add to his resume.


----------



## Zach (Jan 27, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> Sharapova's screech is worse but people cut her slack because:
> 
> 1. She's much much hotter
> 2. She isn't going out with some wanker from a awful dance group



Azarenka's screech is a million times worse. I can actually stand Sharapova's.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 27, 2013)

Nic said:


> now to hoping Nole gets the french and the two remaining masters to add to his resume.



haha

Rafa will return to kick his ass at RG ..............*and then get injured *


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 27, 2013)

I think we should ban Cesc from this thread.

I'm not sure he even knows what he's talking about sometimes.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 27, 2013)

Speedy G. said:


> I think we should ban Cesc from this thread.
> 
> I'm not sure he even knows what he's talking about sometimes.



Olham 3 Liverpool 2 


Li Na will recover for RG, Azarenka can piss off 
Went on Phillipe Chatrier when I went to paris, that court is amazing! The changing rooms are very slick! Is Murray up to 2nd? He must be pretty close to it now with 2 back to back finals?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 27, 2013)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> Olham 3 Liverpool 2
> 
> 
> Li Na will recover for RG, Azarenka can piss off
> Went on Phillipe Chatrier when I went to paris, that court is amazing! The changing rooms are very slick! Is Murray up to 2nd? He must be pretty close to it now with 2 back to back finals?



Lol, you lost to Bradford, so you can't talk. 

RG will be open as always in the women's draw.

Murray is still 3rd.



> 1 Djokovic, Novak (SRB)	12,920	0	18
> 2 Federer, Roger (SUI)	10,265	0	20
> 3 Murray, Andy (GBR)	8,000	0	20
> 4 Nadal, Rafael (ESP)	6,600	0	17
> 5 Ferrer, David (ESP)	6,505	0	26


----------



## Jimin (Jan 27, 2013)

Nic said:


> So funny to hear people hate Azrenka for a reason that they completely ignore when it comes to Sharapova.



It's probably cause most people find Maria hotter. She also has more wins in her career too.

On another note, Mr. Murray... ;___;


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 27, 2013)

Djoko is too beastly for anyone right now.


----------



## Nic (Jan 27, 2013)

Zach said:


> Azarenka's screech is a million times worse. I can actually stand Sharapova's.



no it's not. Sharapova's grunting is worse and louder.  You're just too busy looking at her ass when she's getting ready to return a serve to notice.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 27, 2013)

I do remember in that Maria-Victoria match at the US Open last year, the cameramen had some really pervy angles of the two players.


----------



## Zach (Jan 27, 2013)

It amazes me how anyone could think Sharapova's scream is worse. It's not even close.


----------



## Kotre (Jan 27, 2013)

It amazes me more that people even give a shit about grunting.


----------



## Zach (Jan 27, 2013)

How could you not be annoyed by it unless it turns you on?


----------



## Jimin (Jan 27, 2013)

I don't see the big deal either. I mean, it'll be stupid for people to think the players are gonna be completely quiet. That's unrealistic. Besides, just watching the ball takes a bit of concentration.


----------



## Kotre (Jan 27, 2013)

Zach said:


> How could you not be annoyed by it unless it turns you on?



Revolutionary idea, turn down the volume if it annoys you. It's just a pathetic thing to complain about and the only real it's looked at as a big deal (and it really isn't. It doesn't affect any professional player.) is because idiots in the commentary box decided to make it so by griping about it on a regular basis.


----------



## Zach (Jan 27, 2013)

The thing is they make the most ridiculous and drama queen type of screaming. I doubt that shit is natural. They do it on purpose to get to the other player. It's a disgrace to tennis to scream like Azarenka and Sharapova do. This is tennis, not a porno.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 27, 2013)

Still remember that cheating bitch Golovin in USO screaming at Mp and made her opponent lose footings ,cheats


----------



## Kotre (Jan 27, 2013)

Zach said:


> The thing is they make the most ridiculous and drama queen type of screaming. I doubt that shit is natural. They do it on purpose to get to the other player. It's a disgrace to tennis to scream like Azarenka and Sharapova do. This is tennis, not a porno.



Oh fuck off with that shit. You're right, it's tennis. That's why I pay attention to what the players are doing with the ball not their mouths. 

Also, since grunting dates back to at least the early 90s (Seles and Connors) you'd be hard pressed to say it's not part of tennis. It's been part of it for 20 fucking years.


----------



## Zach (Jan 27, 2013)

You mad bro?


----------



## Kotre (Jan 27, 2013)

Well, that's pathetic.


----------



## Zach (Jan 27, 2013)

Negged me, you are mad Now that's pathetic.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jan 27, 2013)

grunting is a bitch move by players

end of.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 27, 2013)

Bitches being bitches = wta


----------



## emili (Jan 27, 2013)

That isn't cheating. It's a tactic  The Battle of Screeches.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 27, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]BDPtg4lETxM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## emili (Jan 27, 2013)

I wonder how many guys are watching female tennis just for the moaning...


----------



## Zach (Jan 27, 2013)

Jeff said:


> [YOUTUBE]BDPtg4lETxM[/YOUTUBE]





emili said:


> I wonder how many guys are watching female tennis just for the moaning...



I hope none. I can see watching it because of the hot players.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 27, 2013)

Speedy G. said:


> Djoko is too beastly for anyone right now.



I don't know, it was pretty even till Murray needed the trainer.  Not saying Murray would have won but it would have been a lot closer if he didn't get those blisters.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 27, 2013)

Hottest thing in women's tennis isn't the moaning.

It's the winners who give their best day in day out for the love of the game.  Especially those with positive attitudes who play and act like winners.  That's the hottest thing ever


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 28, 2013)

Nole winning this australian open makes everything right in this world


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 28, 2013)

Nemesis said:


> I don't know, it was pretty even till Murray needed the trainer.  Not saying Murray would have won but it would have been a lot closer if he didn't get those blisters.



It wouldn't have made much difference because Nole raised his level to a point Murray couldn't reach or keep up with him.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 28, 2013)

Kotre said:


> Oh fuck off with that shit. You're right, it's tennis. That's why I pay attention to what the players are doing with the ball not their mouths.
> 
> Also, since grunting dates back to at least the early 90s (Seles and Connors) you'd be hard pressed to say it's not part of tennis. It's been part of it for 20 fucking years.



You're pretty daft not to know the difference between a grunt and a vika howl/sharapova scream. 

You talk big but know little.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 28, 2013)

So what's the next major tourney coming up?  The French?


----------



## Zach (Jan 28, 2013)

Fed isn't the best on clay, Nadal will be injured so Djoko will win the French Open Man I'm so sick of that dude.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 28, 2013)

Yeah probably will just watch the women's side.  A shame they don't show more of the doubles matches, really want to see the Bryans play and what makes them so special.


----------



## Nic (Jan 28, 2013)

Kotre said:


> Oh fuck off with that shit. You're right, it's tennis. That's why I pay attention to what the players are doing with the ball not their mouths.
> 
> Also, since grunting dates back to at least the early 90s (Seles and Connors) you'd be hard pressed to say it's not part of tennis. It's been part of it for 20 fucking years.


 
why do you grunt loudly when you hit those balls?


----------



## Jimin (Jan 28, 2013)

I think Murray or Novak will win the French. They seem to be 1 and 2 at the moment.

I'm supporting Ana at the French again.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm sure she appreciates her loyal believers Jun 

Well I mean who is the most dominant female player on clay? I know Sharapova won it last year, but there hasn't been a back-to-back winner since...Henin five years ago or so right?


----------



## Zach (Jan 28, 2013)

I support Ana too no matter how much she disappoints me


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jan 28, 2013)

Henin used to be my favorite female tennis player. Dat Backhand was sexy.


----------



## Cardoc (Jan 29, 2013)

Zach said:


> Fed isn't the best on clay, Nadal will be injured so Djoko will win the French Open Man I'm so sick of that dude.



Me too.  I am looking for new up and coming players to fan.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jan 29, 2013)

Nadal is returning this week. He'll be fit in time for the French Open.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2013)

Nadal is coming back just to get a beat down by Murray and then Murray gets beat down by Federer ......Oh wait.


Djoko > Murray > Federer > Nadal


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 29, 2013)

>Will be following Sloane from now on


----------



## Savior (Jan 29, 2013)

I don't mind Nole winning. He's taken his sweet time to play to his potential. I can sympathize with him due to his health problems as well and imo his tennis is very fun and enjoyable to watch. I read comments recently saying that most of the time the only one who can beat him is himself and I agree.


----------



## Zach (Jan 29, 2013)

Lightning Strike said:


> Nadal is returning this week. He'll be fit in time for the French Open.



Shit just got real


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 29, 2013)

i want to see rafa play again. i missed his style of play. although i don't particularly like him that much, i can't deny his tennis is amazing.


----------



## Nic (Feb 1, 2013)

Murray will probably be number 2 soon, if not by the end of the Miami open then by the end of Madrid tournament.


----------



## Nic (Feb 1, 2013)

Savior said:


> I don't mind Nole winning. He's taken his sweet time to play to his potential. I can sympathize with him due to his health problems as well and imo his tennis is very fun and enjoyable to watch. I read comments recently saying that most of the time the only one who can beat him is himself and I agree.


 
on hard court anyways.  Maybe on the other surfaces as well if he returns to 2011 form but we'll see.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 2, 2013)

Nole should win everything


----------



## Lightning Strike (Feb 2, 2013)

I don't want Nole winning everything, that would be incredibly boring.

We have ages to wait until the French Open.


----------



## Zach (Feb 2, 2013)

Lightning Strike said:


> I don't want Nole winning everything, that would be incredibly boring.
> 
> We have ages to wait until the French Open.



That would be extremely boring and make me despise him even more.

I know


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 2, 2013)

Djoko has a chance to have a great year. Win the French and Wimbledon won't be too hard for the GOAT.


----------



## Sure (Feb 2, 2013)

Really do fancy Murray's chances at Wimbo.

Murray seems to thrive off that place based on this year


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 2, 2013)

I think Murray vs Djoko could happen again in Wimbledon. Now that he's over come the fear against Federer


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 3, 2013)

nobody thought it was boring when federer virtually won everything  

ok not nobody but many people thought it was awesome. 

nole is awesome though. as a person.


----------



## Nic (Feb 3, 2013)

not it wasn't. lol It was the most boring era in tennis. Not that it was Fed's fault, it wasn't, but the competition was terrible. Old Agassi, Kirelenko, Henman, Roddick, Hewitt, Nabaldian, and Safin.  Safin was the only one with the talent to really challenge fed but since he was such a headcase.


----------



## Savior (Feb 3, 2013)

Awww Rafa



> Nadal: I must be humble in comeback





> "This is the injury that has sidelined me the longest so maybe it will take me a bit longer to get back my confidence, the good feeling on court, but if my knee doesn't hurt I don't see why I couldn't get back my movements and game style."



Good luck to him. I hope he can get back at least close to his best. If Nole is gonna win FO then it should be against Rafa.


----------



## Harard (Feb 3, 2013)

Lightning Strike said:


> Nadal is returning this week. He'll be fit in time for the French Open.



You guys remember 2009 when everybody was doubting Rafa, saying his career is over and he'll never be he same player that he once was anymore. Then he made his comeback and dominated every one on tour in 2010?

Man, I hope he pulls this same shit again this year, but I'm having my doubts.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 9, 2013)

his run in chile isn't the best. he's had rocky starts to some matches, but he's finished each rather well. his play isn't the same as before, that's for sure. but i hope he can come up with brilliant play without having to increase the risk for his injury coming back.


----------



## Nic (Feb 10, 2013)

There's no competition in that tournament, so we'll have to see him play against top 10 players to really see where he's at.


----------



## Sure (Feb 11, 2013)

He demolished Chardy in that tournement, and Chardy is no easy customer.

But yeah, still promising signs from him in his first tournement in god knows how long


----------



## Federer (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## Newbologist (Feb 11, 2013)

Federer said:


> .


----------



## Lightning Strike (Feb 11, 2013)

Except it's not really funny at all.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 12, 2013)

it kinda is  

but seriously, nadal should have won that title, even though he was fresh out of injury. but zeballos played beautifully and credit to him where credit is due. 

however, this will increase people's confidence against rafa. and even though he will only be improving from hereon, his shroud of seeming invincibility is no longer effective. if he doesn't bring back his intimidating game, then more and more players outside the top 50 will find the opportunity to beat him. 

next up, brazil. let's see if anybody there will be confident enough to do what zeballos did in chile.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 12, 2013)

interesting though that zeballos is also in the brasil open.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Feb 12, 2013)

What's surprising about Nadal losing a match on his comeback tournament from his 7 month recovery? Nadal doesn't have his 'invincibility' shroud because he's not totally fit yet. Things will go back to normal by the time the French Open rolls around.


----------



## Nic (Feb 12, 2013)

maybe we'll see.  He better get a top 4 seed at the french even though he won't be ranked in the top 4.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 13, 2013)

Lightning Strike said:


> What's surprising about Nadal losing a match on his comeback tournament from his 7 month recovery? Nadal doesn't have his 'invincibility' shroud because he's not totally fit yet. Things will go back to normal by the time the French Open rolls around.



surprising because:

>he was actually playing well even after coming off a significant injury
>it was on red clay, his most favored surface
>he was the heavy favorite
>he lost to a relatively unknown player

his invincibility shroud is more of his aura that players outside the top 50 aren't always known to stand up to well. when was the last time nadal was beaten in red clay by someone outside the top 50? 

and even though he's only going to recover from now should he manage to keep the injury from coming back, at this point, people will gain more confidence against him, even on clay. if he doesn't get his form back soon, he will face more losses from unseeded players. and if that happens, he will face even more losses from top players. 

makes me question if he can get his form back faster than other players can capitalize on his current subpar condition.


----------



## Sure (Feb 17, 2013)

Rafa first title.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 23, 2013)

good for him. his next task is acapulco. i think he should be able to carry the momentum and win it there too. but seeing as this has been a month of upsets, it's not unlikely that he won't either.


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 24, 2013)

lol only federer and berdych have not yet won a title this year.


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 24, 2013)

Berdych is the worst TB player you will ever see in your life. He has no brain.
You get him to TBS you can beat him easily.


----------



## Nic (Mar 2, 2013)

Berdych just choked on his serve to give that first set to Djokovic.


----------



## Nic (Mar 2, 2013)

Jαmes said:


> lol only federer and berdych have not yet won a title this year.


 
That's a bit unfair considering Fed is actually playing in tourneys with competition unlike Ferrer who racks up titles on those South American tournaments. The same thing is happening with Nadal although he has an excuse coming back from injury.


----------



## Nic (Mar 2, 2013)

Djokovic wins Dubai.   18 straight wins.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 2, 2013)

I wanted a Djoko vs Fed final 

Berdych is pigdisgusting


----------



## Nic (Mar 2, 2013)

Fed has had a hard time vs Berdych for a while now.  Just one of those matchups, I guess.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Mar 3, 2013)

Mei Lin said:


> Berdych is the worst TB player you will ever see in your life. He has no brain.
> You get him to TBS you can beat him easily.



I don't know what TB or TBS means.


----------



## Harard (Mar 3, 2013)

Tie Break

Tie Break Sets.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 3, 2013)

Lol ferrer got steamrolled by nadal.

It looks like nadal is doing very well to get back on track on clay. I wonder what the story would be when he plays on hard courts. Good for him though and for the sport since we now have a 5-way in the top spots potentially.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Mar 3, 2013)

Harard said:


> Tie Break
> 
> Tie Break Sets.



Thanks for that.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 5, 2013)

indian wells is gonna be so fucking interesting. i can't wait.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 6, 2013)

Lol dat draw.


----------



## Sure (Mar 6, 2013)

If only Nadal had Fed, then Murray, then Djoko and won it. The hype train would run wild.

I swear Spanish tennis players have a command in their heads saying 'Lose to the higher ranked Spanish Player' (In my eyes, Nadal is 4th )


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 7, 2013)

i like the french better than the spaniards, even though the latter are historically(?) more successful.


----------



## Nic (Mar 8, 2013)

France has just been disappointing historically in Tennis.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 9, 2013)

in terms of character, they are some of my favorites. i like gasquet, simon, benneteau, tsonga, etc. far more than nadal, ferrer, almagro, verdasco, etc. perhaps except for ferrero. that dude was awesome.


----------



## Nic (Mar 13, 2013)

Haas is surprising me at how well he's still playing.  The guy has been around since the Prime Sampras days. 

Fed gets Wawrinka today, not the easiest final 16 matchup.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 13, 2013)

Fed always seems to handle Wawrinka well enough in any tourno


----------



## Nic (Mar 13, 2013)

true, but If the Wrankinka that played Djoko shows up that's going to be one tough test.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 13, 2013)

Or the one that beat him in Monte Carlo in 2009


----------



## Nic (Mar 13, 2013)

they should have made it the night game but I guess the tournament officials wanted the American to play the night game vs Djoko.


----------



## Nic (Mar 13, 2013)

Raonic with another disappointing loss.  This time losing to Tsonga on one knee. 

Fed match should be up next.


----------



## Nic (Mar 13, 2013)

Wawrinka takes the second set.  I'm confused how he isn't a top 10 player with the sort of ground game he has.


----------



## Nic (Mar 14, 2013)

man Gulbis vs Nadal is turning into quite a match.


----------



## Nic (Mar 14, 2013)

who makes these schedules? Djokovic won't get on court until 11pm-12am.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 14, 2013)

At least nole is safely past the querrey test. I was scared when nole bageled him in the first set as his last loss started out must like that.


----------



## Nic (Mar 14, 2013)

Djoko's has had quite a few let downs after winning the first set 6-0.  He even won one of his earlier rounds 6-0 5-7 6-2


----------



## Nic (Mar 14, 2013)

Fed vs Nadal isn't scheduled until 7pm pacific which probably means it will start at 9pm. lol


----------



## Harard (Mar 14, 2013)

Rafa's BH is the best it's been since 09.


----------



## Nic (Mar 14, 2013)

more like Fed is getting old. He's been subpar all year so far.


----------



## Harard (Mar 15, 2013)

In his defense, Fed was playing hurt. But yeah, since coming back, Rafa has been hitting with more power on his BH.


----------



## Sieves (Mar 15, 2013)

Oh boy a tennis thread. 



Nic said:


> true, but If the Wrankinka that played Djoko shows up that's going to be one tough test.



highlight of the AO, better than the djoko v nadal AO final 

honestly I just want fed to win something! maybe french again :amazed

So men's tour is great and all! Does anyone follow the women's tour hardcore here?


----------



## Zach (Mar 15, 2013)

Didn't watch the match but I heard Fed lost to Nadal again


----------



## Sieves (Mar 15, 2013)

Zach said:


> Didn't watch the match but I heard Fed lost to Nadal again


oh noez. well he is older now....17 gs is still nothing to sneeze at. can nadal keep it up?


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 15, 2013)

Nadal's biggest challenge now is nole, and both can beat each other on their best days. If nadal keeps up his form and takes good care of his knee, then we'll have a great season ahead. Although i still hope nole retains number one and beats nadal in the hard courts.


----------



## Nic (Mar 15, 2013)

Honestly, i didn't think Nadal played all that great last night.  He was moving well but he seems to still lack confidence with his attack shots.  Federer was dealing with back spasms all week so it might help explain why he played so poorly.  Just in one game he went way wide three times on fairly routine balls to Nadal's BH for some ugly errors.  He also gave up on a lot of points as if he was tired.  One more thing, I don't enjoy Nadal vs Fed matches anymore, because Nadal is very predictable with his strategy against Fed.  Everyone of his serve was basically sent to Feds backhand while 80% of his returns as well.  Then he just runs around until Fed hits an error.  Rinse and repeat the whole match.

anyways Nole going for 22 in a row tonight.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 15, 2013)

Nic said:


> Honestly, i didn't think Nadal played all that great last night.  He was moving well but he seems to still lack confidence with his attack shots.  Federer was dealing with back spasms all week so it might help explain why he played so poorly.  Just in one game he went way wide three times on fairly routine balls to Nadal's BH for some ugly errors.  He also gave up on a lot of points as if he was tired.  One more thing, I don't enjoy Nadal vs Fed matches anymore, because Nadal is very predictable with his strategy against Fed.  Everyone of his serve was basically sent to Feds backhand while 80% of his returns as well.  Then he just runs around until Fed hits an error.  Rinse and repeat the whole match.
> 
> anyways Nole going for 22 in a row tonight.



i didn't see the match but yeah it seemed like nadal's victory had more to do with fed not being at a competitive level rather than brilliant play from nadal. his previous match against gulbis was probably the better measure stick for his performance in this tourney. 

still, i never do count him out of the running for any tournament he plays in, injured or not, at his best or not. i still believe he is the best challenger for novak and that novak is the best challenger for him. federer was never much of a challenge owing to the fact that his specific style almost always wipes the floor with fed's style. 

but nole all the way. i hope he wins the us hard court swing.


----------



## Nic (Mar 15, 2013)

still hard to judge where Nadal is at when looking at the Gulbis match.  Gulbis is extremely talented, but due to his family being super rich he's never cared to put 100% effort into tennis until now.  I mean this is the same guy that has beaten Federer and Djokovic before, beat Ferrer in the first round at this tourney and had a 13 match winning streak. 

Yeah although i'm a bit down that he has to face Murray in the semis assuming both win tonight.


----------



## Nic (Mar 15, 2013)

Sieves said:


> Oh boy a tennis thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I used to follow the woman's tour but all my favorite women tennis players retired over the last few years.  Now i'm left with Azarenka, Sharapova, and Serena all whom I dislike watching.  Rooting for Kirilenko here though.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 15, 2013)

Nic said:


> still hard to judge where Nadal is at when looking at the Gulbis match.  Gulbis is extremely talented, but due to his family being super rich he's never cared to put 100% effort into tennis until now.  I mean this is the same guy that has beaten Federer and Djokovic before, beat Ferrer in the first round at this tourney and had a 13 match winning streak.
> 
> Yeah although i'm a bit down that he has to face Murray in the semis assuming both win tonight.



i like gulbis. i hope he steps it up. i had also hoped tipsy would present as a serious contender for the top 5 but his performances in the last three/four tourneys has been disappointing. 

a resurgent gasquet is looking good though. tsonga is meh; too inconsistent. also still waiting for delpo to transcend his mid-top 10 shell. i don't know what to think of ferrer. never really was a fan of his. i respect what he had accomplished last season though. 

and i don't like murray lol. always thought he was a baby on court. and he gets himself down too often. i'd like to see delpo give him a good fight and possibly win.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 15, 2013)

i loved the women's roster when henin and clijsters led the pack. now i'm only ever interested to watch ana play, whether or not she wins


----------



## Nic (Mar 15, 2013)

good times when Henin used to beat Serena.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 15, 2013)

dat backhand of hers


----------



## Nic (Mar 15, 2013)

Nole already up a set on Tsonga.

got to give Tsonga credit for making it this far with that knee, but now it's just murder.


----------



## Sieves (Mar 15, 2013)

Nic said:


> I used to follow the woman's tour but all my favorite women tennis players retired over the last few years.  Now i'm left with Azarenka, Sharapova, and Serena all whom I dislike watching.  Rooting for Kirilenko here though.



Eh I can see that 

Azarenka : stinks, sore loser, shrieks put sharapova to shame 
I'm biased 

I like Aggie Radwanska but she might not ever win a slam. Best chance on grass maybe?



			
				James said:
			
		

> i loved the women's roster when henin and clijsters led the pack. now i'm only ever interested to watch ana play, whether or not she wins



clijsters retired 
Ivanovic is cool but her serving can be wonky sometimes. Makes me nervous if I happen to see her


----------



## Nic (Mar 15, 2013)

match lasted 54 minutes, 6-3, 6-1 for Djoko only lost 5 points on his serve.


----------



## Harard (Mar 15, 2013)

That's what you get with Tsonga. You think you're gonna get a good game, and you get this. It doesn't take much for him to lose focus and confidence.


----------



## Nic (Mar 15, 2013)

Murray vs Delpo should be a lot better.


----------



## Nic (Mar 15, 2013)

looks like Murray will take the number 2 ranking in the next few weeks.  Will be the first time in 9 years that neither Nadal or Federer were ranked in the top 2. lol


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 15, 2013)

Holy hell that was quick. 

If murray reaches the final, which doesn't look likely to be honest, then he passes fed. But yeah, it looks like he'll do it in miami if not here.


----------



## Nic (Mar 16, 2013)

Rafa has won 30 of the last 32 sets against Berdych. lol


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 16, 2013)

rafa reaches another final. impressive. but can he stop nole?  i certainly hope not.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 16, 2013)

oh damn, delpo serving for the match  

'tis a sad moment.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 16, 2013)

fuddles, delpo won. oh well. can't win them all. i guess nole's 2011 run was really something special. didn't see the match, only kept looking at the atp website to view the scores. but it looks like delpo deserved that one. kudos to him. here's hoping he'll go all the way against nadal.


----------



## Savior (Mar 17, 2013)

Nice one by Delpo. Wish he could have saved it for a grandslam though.


----------



## Harard (Mar 17, 2013)

I missed both matches. I wasn't expecting Delpo to beat Djoker at all, tbh.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 17, 2013)

never wrote him off. after beating murray, he had a good chance actually to beat nole. i just hope he continues that form against nadal. but whichever of them wins, i'm glad. as long as it's not murray


----------



## Federer (Mar 17, 2013)

Murray, Djoker...............Nadull next? 

Come on DelPo, show your divine tennis, you sexy Argentine.  The pope is with you.


----------



## Sure (Mar 17, 2013)

Beating 3 of Murray/Djoker/Nadal/Fed seems like an impossible task. Has anyone done that before in the same tourney?


----------



## Nic (Mar 17, 2013)

you guys do know that Delpo beat Nadal the weekend before the tourney as well right?   Delpo is just balling out there.


----------



## Zach (Mar 17, 2013)

Del Potro harnessing the power of the pope.


----------



## Harard (Mar 17, 2013)

Rafito wins. 

The last 2 sets were great stuff.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Mar 17, 2013)

atRafa

all time highest Masters 1000 Tourno winner


----------



## Potato (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi guys! I'm a huge tennis fan, and just discovered this thread. Will be stopping by time to time. On the women's side I'm a huge fan of Jankovic (even though she sucks now lol) and Serena and Na! On the men's side I'm a big fan of Mayer, Novak, and JMDP. I always wish for Bernard Tomic to lose.

Congrats to Sharapova and Nadal. Great week for both. Good to see Wozniacki's pushing exposed (2 winners ). I feel bad for the Argentine, he's just so damn likeable. Simply ran out of steam, and the matchup isn't in his favor. I think Nadal pulled out of Miami next week. Smart move, he really needs to put his health first. Hopefully Serena will get her 6th Miami title, she hasn't won in 4 years. The women's side of IW was quite boring, but the men's made up for it. Hopefully Miami won't be playing as slow as it was last year, that was painful.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 18, 2013)

good win for nadal, although i haven't had any interest in the tournament after nole's exit. anyway, hopefully, nole will win miami, and should he meet delpo again, will avenge his loss.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Mar 18, 2013)

The women's tour in general is a joke 

They just ride off the success of the Mens Tour.........


----------



## Potato (Mar 18, 2013)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> The women's tour in general is a joke
> 
> They just ride off the success of the Mens Tour.........



It has been recently, when Serena was out an Wozniacki took the #1 spot by whoring all the events. But it's been gaining recently and has been having some entertaining matches and rivalries. but it's not entirely true that they ride the success off the men's tour. For example, do you think Tipsarevic would draw as large crowds as Serena Williams or Maria Sharapova outside of Serbia? I really doubt it. But it's true in general the ATP offers a far better product right now and deserves all the popularity it currently has! The women's tennis tour is not nearly a joke as other women's sports

The draw came out today! I think Vika Azarenka pulled out of Miami today with the ankle injury she had from Indian Wells. Serena Williams is the obvious favorite. Novak is the favorite on the men's side - he just excels on these super slow hard courts. He has an interesting rematch - he has Del Potro in the SF again. We'll see how he deals with him this time. No one in the first 2 sections should bother him. A Murray - Djokovic final seems obvious at this point.


----------



## Sure (Mar 22, 2013)

Planning to get tickets to Wimbo, can't wait. Will be great unless (expectantly) it rains


----------



## Sure (Mar 24, 2013)

Robson and Watson keep choking


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 24, 2013)

Caeser Clown said:


> Robson and Watson keep choking



You do know they're newbies on tour right?


----------



## Sure (Mar 24, 2013)

Except they're constantly losing 3 setters after winning the first set. They showed more fight in the 2nd half of last year


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 24, 2013)

Caeser Clown said:


> Except they're constantly losing 3 setters after winning the first set. They showed more fight in the 2nd half of last year



They only broke through second half of last year

They're not going to roflstomp WTA after a few finals and beating a few seeds like Robson has

Consistency is the key and they'll learn to get it with time and practice

Leave them be


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 26, 2013)

aw djokovic is losing again. now my interest in tennis is waning


----------



## Lightning Strike (Mar 27, 2013)

My interest in tennis started waning when Djokovic started winning everything. It's been picking back up over the last year and a bit.


----------



## Sure (Mar 27, 2013)

Two Jags. said:


> They only broke through second half of last year
> 
> They're not going to roflstomp WTA after a few finals and beating a few seeds like Robson has
> 
> ...



Aye, they're new, I'm just concerned at the manner they're losing. First set wins usually, then a break up then they falter. 

The sudden rise of Sloane Stephens and other top teenagers has probably just made me impatient. 

Haas with that amazing tennis. This guy played Sampras and Agassi several times man. He is 35 next week. Think he could stay seeded next year.


----------



## Harard (Mar 28, 2013)

Lightning Strike said:


> My interest in tennis started waning when Djokovic started winning everything. It's been picking back up over the last year and a bit.



Who do you root for?


----------



## Zach (Mar 28, 2013)

Lightning Strike said:


> My interest in tennis started waning when Djokovic started winning everything. It's been picking back up over the last year and a bit.



QFT

Damn Fuckervic


----------



## Sure (Mar 29, 2013)

Murray vs Ferrer final - A borefest 

Even though I do track Murray, he can be boring as fuck


----------



## Lightning Strike (Mar 29, 2013)

Harard said:


> Who do you root for?



Rafael Nadal.


----------



## Sure (Mar 31, 2013)

Caeser Clown said:


> Murray vs Ferrer final - A borefest
> 
> Even though I do track Murray, he can be boring as fuck



Meh sorta. Too many Double Faults and UEs


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 3, 2013)

Lightning Strike said:


> My interest in tennis started waning when Djokovic started winning everything. It's been picking back up over the last year and a bit.



bet you wouldn't be disinterested if nadal started winning everything.


----------



## Savior (Apr 5, 2013)

I still love tennis but do wish there was some more competition. It seems like forever since we had a good young talent come in and start to compete with the top 4 guys.

Only person I could think of is Delpo maybe..Raonic? but he isn't that good either.


----------



## Sure (Apr 5, 2013)

Delpo has the game to beat the top 4. Not consistently though. He almost beats 3 of them, then goes out in the first round of Miami.

Raonic is too much of a serve-bot at the moment. Needs to work on everything else.


----------



## Savior (Apr 9, 2013)

Canada made it to the Davis cup semis and the media here is going crazy over it. Would take a grandslam win over that any day though.

Also Novak injured...hopefully not serious


----------



## Goobtachi (Apr 14, 2013)

Nadal to win Monte Carlo this week, would be a great week if Djokovic got injured or lost in the second round.


----------



## Harard (Apr 20, 2013)

Rafa vs Djokovic in final. Fucking nervous about this.


----------



## Nic (Apr 20, 2013)

Actually Novak beating Nadal in Monte Carlo would be a huge upset.  Nadal has what a 47 match winning streak here?

Novak still misses Cinci and Monte Carlo to get all 9 Masters, even though he's been to the finals multiple times of each. Monte Carlo would be his hardest to get because of Nadal.


----------



## Sure (Apr 21, 2013)

Good luck Robson and co vs Argentina. It's 1-1 atm doubles is looking crucial for either teams.

Win this and they'll be in the world group.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 21, 2013)

They'll be in World Group II, not the top level yet

It's like they're aiming for promotion to the Championship atm.

Men are in the play off for the World Group in the Davis Cup against Croatia in September.

Hopefully Djoko can give Nadal a proper test in this final and go for it in MC.


----------



## Sure (Apr 21, 2013)

Wtf is happening, Djoko 5-0 Nadull Set points happening

Edit: Nadull breaks back


----------



## Nic (Apr 21, 2013)

oh wow Novak winning the first set 6-2.   Still wouldn't be shocked if Nadal wins these next two sets.


----------



## Nic (Apr 21, 2013)

I've noticed that Novak gets very streaky vs Nadal on clay.  Even the last FO which he lost in 4 sets to Nadal he won 8 straight games against him.


----------



## Sure (Apr 21, 2013)

Loving it now Nadal is back to be honest


----------



## Nic (Apr 21, 2013)

Novak with the huge Upset.  Just needs Cinci now.  Has now won 8 of 9 Masters which is a record.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 21, 2013)

Wins it 7-1

Nadal's streak is over.

FO now not a full gone conclusion?


----------



## Vault (Apr 21, 2013)

Nadal got blasted aside. Just as planned.


----------



## Nic (Apr 21, 2013)

just hope they don't put the two best clay court players on the same side of the bracket for the FO.


----------



## Harard (Apr 21, 2013)

Djokovic back to owning Rafa again? 

Those last 3 games by Rafa after taking Djoker's serve is probably the worst I've seen him play in quite a long time.


----------



## Nic (Apr 21, 2013)

unless an injury happens, looks like Djoko is going to lock up the world end number 1 ranking pretty early this year.


----------



## Zach (Apr 21, 2013)

Nadal lost on clay


----------



## Harard (Apr 21, 2013)

Zach said:


> Nadal lost on clay




And not just any Clay tournament either. He lost in Monte Carlo, where he's been even more dominant than Roland Garros. He hasn't been playing well all tournament and honestly he's lucky to get this far. He should have lost to Dimitrov.


----------



## Sure (Apr 21, 2013)

Nic said:


> just hope they don't put the two best clay court players on the same side of the bracket for the FO.



Federer, Djokovic and Nadal in the same semis with Del Potro would be so stacked.

It really is luck of the draw if FO don't change the seedings


----------



## Nic (Apr 21, 2013)

well the French has never changed the seedings due to winners before, but Nadal has been so dominant it would be a shame if they don't give him a top 4 seed there. 

yeah Nadal hadn't lost in Monte Carlo in 10 years.


----------



## Federer (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## Sure (Apr 21, 2013)

If Novak wins Cincy, RG and the Olympics, he will have won every Master+ Tournament.


----------



## Nic (Apr 21, 2013)

he's been to the finals of Cinci 4x. Still can't believe he hasn't won it.


----------



## Zach (Apr 21, 2013)

Harard said:


> And not just any Clay tournament either. He lost in Monte Carlo, where he's been even more dominant than Roland Garros. He hasn't been playing well all tournament and honestly he's lucky to get this far. He should have lost to Dimitrov.



He must just not be the same after the time off because of injuries.


----------



## Sure (Apr 23, 2013)

Atm Djoko is defo at the top... Murray can challenge him on hard, not clay... Nadal can challenge him on clay and slow hard courts

Imo he doesn't have the best grass game though


----------



## Nic (Apr 23, 2013)

yeah always thought Wimbledon would be the toughest of the four majors for Djokovic to win. Getting Nadal in the finals of Wimbledon was really perfect for him.


----------



## Sure (Apr 23, 2013)

If Federer has finally lost it this year I tip Murray for Wimbo.


----------



## Nic (May 7, 2013)

Djokovic has Dimitrov as his first opponent.


----------



## Nic (May 7, 2013)

Dimitrov is a lot better than I thought.  He moves really well on that clay.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 7, 2013)

Baby Fed always looks capable of something special from time to time.


----------



## Nic (May 7, 2013)

yeah the minute i saw that Dimitrov was Djoko's first match, I was worried.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 7, 2013)

Looks like Mayer caused Murray a lot of problems today.

I don't expect him to do anything major in the French.

But Robson beating Radwanska so easily was a major surprise.


----------



## Savior (May 10, 2013)

Surprised to see Novak losing. Hopefully little Fed can keep improving. I really wanna see some new faces do something in grandslams!

In other news, I bought a new tennis racquet. Turns out it's the one Sharapova uses


----------



## Nic (May 10, 2013)

Novak didn't even play all that bad although he had 3 first set points that he should have converted on.  He was also frustrated with how the lines were being called. Having said that, I thought Dimitrov played extremely well that match.


----------



## Sure (May 13, 2013)

Laura vs Venus today, next up for them is Serena.

Really hope Laura can do the double, doubt she will haha. Robson's power game really only works atm on less strong top players like Aggie. Maybe Venus, definitely not past Serena.


----------



## Nic (May 13, 2013)

congratz on another madrid title for Nadal.  Hopefully the other members of the big 4 can show up in Rome.


----------



## Sure (May 14, 2013)

I love how Robson has beat a top 4 player on clay yet Murray hasn't


----------



## Savior (May 24, 2013)

Rafa-Nole semi inc


----------



## Nic (May 24, 2013)

should have been on opposites sides of the draw.  No one wants to see a blowout in the finals.   I'd be fine with it if it was on grass since Fed even at 32 would be very tough to beat, but not on clay.  And let's say Fed loses before the finals, then we get either Nole/Nadal vs Ferrer.


----------



## Lord Genome (May 24, 2013)

federer ama


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 26, 2013)

Blewitt


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (May 27, 2013)

Nadal lost a set in the first round of the french open. wtf


----------



## Nic (May 27, 2013)

I know i was shocked as well.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (May 27, 2013)

Glad Monfils is doing well, always liked him


----------



## TasteTheDifference (May 27, 2013)

That was pretty epic 

Gj Monfils


----------



## Nic (May 27, 2013)

Monfils really fed off that crowd.


----------



## D T (May 27, 2013)

#Monfils is back.


----------



## Nic (May 27, 2013)

inb4 he gets knocked out next round.


----------



## D T (May 27, 2013)

That's what I said. He is back.


----------



## Mei Lin (May 27, 2013)

Monfils got lucky Berdych is an idiot. Gulbis like to play against crowd. Should be au revoir next round.

and  these 2 idiots answering Trivia like tools.

Link removed


----------



## D T (May 29, 2013)

Ya couldn't be more wrong. He just ate him alive.


----------



## Nic (May 29, 2013)

DT just proud of his frenchman.


----------



## D T (May 29, 2013)

He's gonna go all the way down to the semis.


----------



## Sure (Jun 1, 2013)

I want Ferrer to win this for once. He could, with Nadal looking shaky/Fed becoming old/Novak not at top form


----------



## Nic (Jun 1, 2013)

Novak's draw is a bitch.  He basically has everyone he's lost to this year in it outside of delpo with Nadal on top of it. lol


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 1, 2013)

Isner vs Hass is entertaining. Players seem exhausted though. 

Nadal bitching about the scheduling


----------



## Nic (Jun 1, 2013)

Nadal is always bitching about something.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 2, 2013)

fed down 2 sets to 1


----------



## Sure (Jun 2, 2013)

Fed won after all. Good job, hope he makes it to 1,000 wins, maybe 1,100 at a stretch. To be honest with careful planning, he could go beyond Haas' age and pay to 36 or something.


----------



## Nic (Jun 2, 2013)

please djoko beat nadal. (if they both get to the semis)  Djoko vs Fed as a final is far more interesting than another straight sets beatdown on clay.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 2, 2013)

Nadal better crush Djoker and Fed like usual.


----------



## Snowless (Jun 2, 2013)

Oh, wow. Forgot we had a tennis thread.

I was dying during the third and fourth (and fifth) sets. But he won, which was pretty relieving. A little worried for the Tsonga match up. 
The only way I see him winning this tournament is if Djokovic beats Rafa. But as Djokovic just found out his old coach died, I'm not sure if he'll have the level of concentration to do so.

And Sure, I think if he plays for a few more years, he at least has the possibility to beat Lendl's record of 1071.
But he manages his schedule way too much to ever beat Connor's of 1243. Which is fine; that's partially what brought him so much success and it is what it is.


----------



## Nic (Jun 2, 2013)

damn DM, your tastes in everything suck.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 2, 2013)

Nadal is left handed. I'm biased to all lefties.


----------



## Nic (Jun 2, 2013)

bs you rip harden apart just about every game.


----------



## D T (Jun 4, 2013)

#FranceStronk


----------



## Nic (Jun 4, 2013)

maybe thats' what the french had in mind by putting Nadal and Djoko in the same draw.  They were desperate to have a french player make the finals.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 4, 2013)

Ana lost. ;____;


----------



## Nic (Jun 4, 2013)

she always loses.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 4, 2013)

Ana look like a walking skeleton, her forehand has lost so much power, what has Sears done to her? Sure she would be around top 20 with her average game, but she isn't going any further. I mean losing to Radwanska on clay????  

knew fed was going to lose today, Tsonga physically much stronger and Fed's forehand looks weak as it has ever been and was always unstable ,didn't get in position to hit any shots.

Predictions

Nadal def Wawrinka in 4
Joker def. Haas in 3

Tsonga def Ferrer in 5
Joker def Nadal in 4

Joker def Tsonga in 4 and wins his first RG


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 4, 2013)

Federer lost


----------



## Harard (Jun 5, 2013)

Rafa vs Nole Friday. Go Rafa!

Pretty damn nervous about this one.


----------



## Nic (Jun 5, 2013)

FO finals is this Friday then.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 6, 2013)

Too bad about Federer. : O

Maria is dominating so far. :I


----------



## Nic (Jun 6, 2013)

when i watch these two I have to always take the sound off.


----------



## Nic (Jun 6, 2013)

Well at least Errani won a game. lol  I feel bad for the fans that came to see this 45 minute blowout.


----------



## Snowless (Jun 7, 2013)

Pretty sad Federer lost, but now I have to root for Rafa.


----------



## Nic (Jun 7, 2013)

Nadal had so many chances in the 4th so many.  I still think he'll win but damn it's like Nadal really struggles closing out Djokovic. 


this should have so been the finals.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 7, 2013)

the game isn't on normal tv. ugh


----------



## Sine (Jun 7, 2013)

novak up


----------



## Nic (Jun 7, 2013)

Novak's deep returns on those serves are so ridiculous.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 7, 2013)

So many ups and down yet probably Nole will win.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jun 7, 2013)

Hahaha that was so cool


----------



## Kobe (Jun 7, 2013)

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 7, 2013)

NADAL WINSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS.


----------



## Harard (Jun 7, 2013)

Epic ending to a dramatic match. Vamos Rafa!


----------



## Goobtachi (Jun 7, 2013)

One of the best matches ever on clay.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jun 7, 2013)

Dat last set. Really Nadal did his best, Nole too many unenforced errors. Shame though. I was so waiting for 4 grand slams in a year by the same guy. Maybe next year.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 7, 2013)

Congrats Rafa on your 8th RG. Ferrer congrats on your runner up.


----------



## Harard (Jun 7, 2013)

Mei Lin said:


> Congrats Rafa on your 8th RG. Ferrer congrats on your runner up.



I hate it when people do this. Sure, Rafa everyone expects Rafa to comfortably win the match, but it's not a guarantee either. See Soderling.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 7, 2013)

Rafa was injured in that match, pretty much everyone knows that he wasn't even moving but credits to Soderling for managing to keep his head and close things out. Ferrer has no attacking power that could hurt Rafa, last year he won a mere 4/5 games. No it's not guarantee but might as well engrave the name on the trophy.


----------



## Snowless (Jun 8, 2013)

I really have no preference if Rafa or Ferrer wins.
You could make an argument that they both deserve it.
Rafa for being literally the best clay courter in history.
And Ferrer for, even playing high quality tennis, always just being a step below the top 3 and unable to break through and win a slam.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jun 8, 2013)

Watching a serena match with her at even 50% isn't pretty

Imagine how many grand slams she'd have if she weren't lazy


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 8, 2013)

Or getting cheated / choking

Henin with her hand.
Capriati line call.
Choking in RG over and over again.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 9, 2013)

God i hope Ferrer wins

I've gotten sick of the big 4 winning all the time


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jun 9, 2013)

Time for Bolt


----------



## Kobe (Jun 9, 2013)

Dat 8th


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 9, 2013)

NADAL GOAT YEAHHHHHHH


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 9, 2013)

like it was ever in doubt 
Joker give back those 3 AO,USO,WIMB, you robbed off Rafa.


----------



## Goobtachi (Jun 9, 2013)

I hope he gets more slams than sampras... the Djoke is just a joke compared to these two.


----------



## Savior (Jun 9, 2013)

I still don't know how Nole lost that match. I left home with him firmly in control of the fifth


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 9, 2013)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> NADAL GOAT YEAHHHHHHH






Must... not... moderate... for... ignorance...


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 9, 2013)

He's a Mihawk fan do it anyway


----------



## Sure (Jun 10, 2013)

Nadal better be caught for steroids. Guy looks dodgy.


----------



## Zach (Jun 11, 2013)

2

Nadal is a cheater that uses roids and Djoko is an innocent angel, this dude is so butthurt


----------



## Harard (Jun 14, 2013)

TasteTheDifference said:


> Watching a serena match with her at even 50% isn't pretty
> 
> Imagine how many grand slams she'd have if she weren't lazy



The competition she is facing now is absolute trash compared to the competition she faced 10 years ago.


----------



## Snowless (Jun 17, 2013)

Congratulations to Federer, for his first title of 2013.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 21, 2013)

federer's in a tough draw.


----------



## Snowless (Jun 21, 2013)

He can breeze until the quarters, but then he'll likely face Rafa, and he could potentially have beat the rest of the Big 4 to win the title. Looking kind of bleak.
And Isner, Wawrinka, or Hewitt, are the only people who even have a remote chance of beating Rafa before the quarters.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 23, 2013)

i want stan to make it far in wimbledon. but that loss to mahut kinda makes me think he's probably not as good in grass as he is on clay/hard court. still, a wawrinka-nadal match would be mighty fine.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 24, 2013)

Steve Darcis has just become a Based Tennis God.

*Beats Rafa Nadal

IN STRAIGHT SETS IN LESS THAN 3 HOURS*

Nerveless.


----------



## Uffie (Jun 24, 2013)

hahahahahahaha nadal


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 24, 2013)

Nadal is done

once was shocking

two years in a row is unacceptable!

Man should just show up to RG and holiday rest of the year.......


----------



## Snowless (Jun 24, 2013)

He might have to retire soon if his knee is going to keep acting up.
But holy shit, first round loss.
Darcis was playing utterly amazingly, too.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 24, 2013)

Darcis played well, but Nadal had a huge numebr of unforced errors, and gave up chasing a few points he would have gone for. atleast he wont lose too many ranking points


----------



## Vault (Jun 24, 2013)

Well that was his first grass match in fuck knows how long. At least this is good news for my boy Murray :ho


----------



## reaperunique (Jun 24, 2013)

I don't really follow tennis, but fuck yeah, a Belgian


----------



## Zach (Jun 24, 2013)

Nadal                .


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 24, 2013)

Well the grass is a risky terrain for a knee prone injury like Nadal.

He did a miracle at Wimbledon years ago against Roger, after that he took an arrow in the knee


----------



## Kotre (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm going to be keeping my sig up to date. In the mean time, anybody who has a good argument for keeping men's tennis best of 5, state your case. Unless it's based on "drama", in which case you can fuck off, both because sitting around for an extra hour or three to see the same outcome is not more dramatic, but also because WTA matches do not lack drama, and nor do the many best of 3 matches that ATP players play whenever they aren't at a Grand Slam.


----------



## Nic (Jun 24, 2013)

Bubi said:


> Well the grass is a risky terrain for a knee prone injury like Nadal.
> 
> He did a miracle at Wimbledon years ago against Roger, after that he took an arrow in the knee



not as much as hard court. 


it's a faster surface and at this point he doesn't have the all around game to compete at the highest level on grass.


----------



## Nic (Jun 24, 2013)

reaperunique said:


> I don't really follow tennis, but fuck yeah, a Belgian



damn right, that national pride.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 24, 2013)

Nic said:


> not as much as hard court.
> 
> 
> it's a faster surface and at this point he doesn't have the all around game to compete at the highest level on grass.



How many grass court games did he get before Wimbly?

Clearly  not enough to test his knees enough


----------



## Nic (Jun 24, 2013)

Speedy Jag. said:


> How many grass court games did he get before Wimbly?
> 
> Clearly  not enough to test his knees enough



what does this have to do with what i just said?   Also why the knee excuses every time he loses? it's getting old at this point.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 24, 2013)

Nic said:


> what does this have to do with what i just said?   Also why the knee excuses every time he loses? it's getting old at this point.



After a tough clay court season, you need games on grass to get some momentum esp. for some players like clay courters such as Nadal who isn't an instant grass courter

Yes he has won Wimbledon, but with good prep beforehand at Queens

Oh, how come you don't know sarcasm when you see it?


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 24, 2013)

Kotre said:


> I'm going to be keeping my sig up to date. In the mean time, anybody who has a good argument for keeping men's tennis best of 5, state your case. Unless it's based on "drama", in which case you can fuck off, both because sitting around for an extra hour or three to see the same outcome is not more dramatic, but also because WTA matches do not lack drama, and nor do the many best of 3 matches that ATP players play whenever they aren't at a Grand Slam.



Men vs Women debate, look it's getting old and we all know nothing is going to change.


Back to Rafa.
The knee was clearly bothering him, he couldn't even move,movement was beyond awful, there were many occasions when opt for a impossible forehand that would go wide 98% of the time, just so he doesn't bend his knee to play his backhand. Grass days are over for Nadal. He' won't win Wimbledon again. So American hardcourts is still possible, but maybe not the best of 5 if it comes to that.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 24, 2013)

Shit Nadal lost 

But from what little i saw of the match(damn time differences ) Darcis had a good serve and some of those backhands


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 24, 2013)

and this is why nadal should never have been considered at all as the greatest of all time. it's one thing to lose in a first round match, it's a totally different thing to do so at the greatest and most prestigious major tournament in history. 

he is the king of clay and undoubtedly the best ever on that surface, but to brand him the goat is premature and frankly delusional.


----------



## Sin (Jun 24, 2013)

I swear if Djoko loses this year's Wimbly.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 24, 2013)

Djoko gonna lose to Murray in the final.

He'll beat Federer in the semis and it'll be an epic.

Match of the tournament.


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 24, 2013)

All I gotta say is, LOL Nadal.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jun 24, 2013)

Rooting hardcore for Murray now that Nadal got bounced.

Fuck Djoko and Fed.


----------



## Zach (Jun 24, 2013)

Keep calm people, Fed is gonna win another Wimbledon


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 24, 2013)

Fuck the big 4

Biggest cock blockers in the history of any sport


----------



## Nic (Jun 25, 2013)

Sin said:


> I swear if Djoko loses this year's Wimbly.



wouldn't be shocking.  Murray is probably a slightly better player on grass.


----------



## D T (Jun 25, 2013)

Rafa losing in the first round is testament to how GOAT Federer is. Losing before the QF in any GS is the destiny of anyone not called GOATFERER.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 25, 2013)

Federer lost more Wimbledon R1 than Nadal, goat indeed 
Anyway there's no goat in this Era no is dominating the tour right now.

Federer will win if it rains against Murray and plays indoor grass , don't see him beating Murray outdoor grass now


----------



## D T (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks god GOATferer is so GOAT he is dominating not one but two era.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 25, 2013)

Well he does have the best hair, don't anybody who has better hair


----------



## Ender (Jun 25, 2013)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA NADAL LOST AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 25, 2013)

Ok Nadal lost , like you waited how many months to say that now


----------



## Ender (Jun 25, 2013)

actually im just laughing at the fact that it happened in the first round XD he's a fine player and all but i'm a federer fan for life so.... XD title #18 for federer i say


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 25, 2013)

i actually think federer's going to beat murray this year. so i'm hoping for a nole-federer final. i wouldn't mind either of them winning


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 25, 2013)

Great win for Robson to beat 10th seed Kirilenko 6-3 6-4.

Dominant performance with her forehand and serve today.


----------



## Nic (Jun 25, 2013)

Mei Lin said:


> Federer lost more Wimbledon R1 than Nadal, goat indeed
> Anyway there's no goat in this Era no is dominating the tour right now.
> 
> Federer will win if it rains against Murray and plays indoor grass , don't see him beating Murray outdoor grass now



big difference between losing in round 1 during your prime than as a teen.


----------



## Kotre (Jun 25, 2013)

Laura Robson. Forehand down the line. Fucking beautiful.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 25, 2013)

nice one laura. hope to see you get far in the tournament


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 25, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 





:amazed:amazed:amazed:amazed




*Laura has Slam potential*

I think in the future she'll be flying the flag well like Murray has done since he broke through.

She'll get a good chance once Serena quits tho.


----------



## Vault (Jun 25, 2013)

Hahahaha no not really

edit 

Once Serena quits? I didnt see that part :ho


----------



## Jimin (Jun 25, 2013)

Maria Kirilenko. ;______;

Rafa lost. That was quite a shock. Is he the first guy to win a Grand Slam Major and then lost in the first game of the next one?


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 25, 2013)

Laura won so happy  63 64 , but those British commentary by Virginia Wade and some other guy is unbearable

'Only Serena can do this to Kirilenko'
'That shot was impossible'
'Robson is unplayable'
'Kirilenko is emotionally can't contest with Robson'
'Who's number 10 seed now'

I mean you have the right to be happy about your own player, but sometimes need to calm down k .

I am looking forward to seeing Laura , Nole, Na li, Serena on Thursday.  Just hope it doesn't rain or we'll be stuck in the restaurant with whole bunch of people, those lasagne tastes horrible and costs a lot. Haven't been there for 2 years, last time was in 2011 saw Hewitt choke against Soderling and Fed destroyed Mannarino, wasn't much of a match. Hope I don't need to tell random guys to shut up, when they told the women to get off the court because theyy want Fed on like last time :33


----------



## Vault (Jun 25, 2013)

British wanking  No wonder we never win much


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 25, 2013)

Dat serena and Djokovic winning like always 


Can't wait to see Maria lose


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 25, 2013)

>Liking Serena over Maria


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 25, 2013)

i'm all for ana


----------



## Nic (Jun 26, 2013)

fed down 2 sets to 1.  Oh boy.


----------



## Nic (Jun 26, 2013)

oh wow and broken in the 4th.  

Fed hasn't even broken Stavohlaroehaojldkjeaiolleky (whatever his name is) yet


----------



## Nic (Jun 26, 2013)

Stavaoeirahoijlakreky serve and volleying on every point.


the highest seed left in Murray's draw is Almagro at 15. 


Tsonga, Nadal, and Fed are all out. 


in the woman's draw, Azarenka and Sharapova both lost.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 26, 2013)

Black Wednesday what a mess , So yeah Fed good bye to your umm record 
Sharapova lost to a mature version of de brito, now watch her make the final

Nadal,Federer,Tsonga,Cillic,Isner,Sharapova,Ivanovic,Jankovic,Azarenka  out before 3rd round


----------



## Nic (Jun 26, 2013)

the draws are a mess, but at least the top 2 seeds in the men's game are still in it.  Murray has absolutely 0 competition until the finals.   Although with the way things have been going i could see both him and Djoko losing their next matches. 


also did Sharapova really just lose to someone that hadn't won a match in a year?


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 26, 2013)

Not to mention 7 players retired, and Wozniacki and Sharapova both fell in the same place on court 2


----------



## Vault (Jun 26, 2013)

Murray has no excuses not to get to that final.  but he did slip during the queens final.  maybe his next to withdraw because of injury. :sanji


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 26, 2013)

lol this tournament has been every bit shocking. did not expect federer to lose at all since he played so well in the first round. maybe he couldn't bear the thought of not having nadal to face


----------



## Vault (Jun 26, 2013)

Now Djokovic next to be sabotaged.


----------



## Nic (Jun 26, 2013)

shoot if Djokovic loses to Ryenolds. lol


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 26, 2013)

This years mens final will be 2 men ranked between 100 and 150 xD


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm getting my trainers and heading for Centre Court to play Murray in the semis next week


----------



## Ender (Jun 26, 2013)

sadness Fed


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 26, 2013)

Not laughing now Fed is out with Nadal are you Ender?


----------



## Zach (Jun 26, 2013)

Fed               

Might as well just crown Djoko


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 26, 2013)

Djoko's going out next round


----------



## Zach (Jun 26, 2013)

I hope so It would be fitting if he did since most of the best players in mens and womens have already been knocked out


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 26, 2013)

It's not their fault they went out

stupid wimbledon can't cut grass properly

always so slippy

should play indoors, for Fed's sake


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 26, 2013)

if Joker & Murray lose this will be a real a Wimbledon that everybody remembers


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 26, 2013)

nole should win!


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 26, 2013)

Fed will drop to number 5 behind Ferrer&Nadal  lowest since 2003 ow


----------



## Nic (Jun 26, 2013)

don't know why people are trying to crown Djoko.  Djoko still has DelPo and Berdych in his draw who are both good grass court players while Murray (who is a slightly better grass court player than Djoko) has Almagro as the only top 20 player remaining in his draw.


----------



## Nic (Jun 26, 2013)

Ferrer ranked in the top 3 after this tourney.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 26, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> >Liking Serena over Maria



I like my tennis players to be winners


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 26, 2013)

@Nic: Won't that give him Djoko and Fed in his draw in the US Open?


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 26, 2013)

No way in hell, Murray would lose to Robredo, he might lose to Youzhny,Gulbis,Stakhovsky,Janowicz,Brown

I still think Murray won't win against if he plays Janowicz/Brown

it's true Joker probably won't get past Del Potro or Berdych
than theres Tomic,Raonic,Gasquet,Hass,

who knew Joker would have the toughest draw after 3rd day


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 26, 2013)

There shouldn't be any more huge upset tomorrow besides more withdrawals or retirements ala' getting caught in grass'


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2013)

Terrible day for Wimbledon.  All of the attractive females were bounced.  Wozniacki, Sharapova, and Ivanovic all eliminated.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 26, 2013)

Really I thought Wozniacki is average, hence she dates McllRoy


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 26, 2013)

Maria and Anna 

I kind of hope Djokovic and Murray are knocked out next round


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 26, 2013)

YES!!! SERENA AND DJOKO GONNA WIN THIS!! :WOW


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 26, 2013)

No they are not going to


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 26, 2013)

Actually Serena is too bored of winning the women's now and will re-enter the mens 3rd round and try to win that too


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 26, 2013)

Yes she will get into Murray quarter , Murray already said on twitter' Serena will beat me easily'


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 26, 2013)

But Serena is a man. She is so far ahead of the females it's not even fair.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jun 26, 2013)

Was shocked about these upsets until I learned that most of them were injury related. Sharapova buckled her knee 3 times, I mean, what the fuck?


----------



## Nic (Jun 26, 2013)

she didn't buckle her knee. that was bs by sharapova.  She did slip on the court three times and was very dramatic about it in her interview afterwards.  If there's one thing i've learned with sharapova is that she's extremely mentally weak on the court and it doesn't take much to throw her off her game.  I mean you're talking about someone here who won her first slam at 17.  She should have dominated the sport but never improved her game.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 26, 2013)

She wasn't even hurt, she just got outplayed by a 20 year old version of herself. Anyway she can go home back to Russia.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 27, 2013)

she wasn't able to consolidate her wimbledon crown during her late teens because of her shoulder injury. her surgery set her back for several months and she has never really been the same after that. she isn't like nadal


----------



## GunningForGlory (Jun 27, 2013)

When Nadal lost, he had the decency to wait for the winner, and even sign some autographs , Federer walked off like a little bitch


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 27, 2013)

Mei Lin said:


> No they are not going to




Yes they are 


Bow to Djoko 

and to Serena 



Speedy Jag. said:


> Actually Serena is too bored of winning the women's now and will re-enter the mens 3rd round and try to win that too



Best in the world!!



Mei Lin said:


> Yes she will get into Murray quarter , Murray already said on twitter' Serena will beat me easily'










Gilgamesh said:


> But Serena is a man. She is so far ahead of the females it's not even fair.



It's ok bro, just cause the pretty tennis players didn't win, doesn't mean you can't still look them up and fap to their pics


----------



## Nic (Jun 27, 2013)

why would anyone root for the biggest enhanced bitch in sports history outside of Lance?   and yeah i'm talking about Serena.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 27, 2013)

Nic said:


> why would anyone root for the biggest enhanced bitch in sports history outside of Lance?   and yeah i'm talking about Serena.



Cause she's actually good at tennis compared to the women you watch just to see their ass and legs?


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jun 28, 2013)

By good at tennis do you mean she just uses her raw power to dominate?


----------



## Nic (Jun 28, 2013)

yeah last thing i'd define Serena is with the term Skill.


----------



## Kotre (Jun 28, 2013)

Lightning Strike said:


> By good at tennis do you mean she just uses her raw power to dominate?



It's not just her power, it's how she uses it.



Nic said:


> yeah last thing i'd define Serena is with the term Skill.



Then you're kind of stupid. Yes, her sheer power is her greatest weapon but it takes more than power to win 16 slams. There's a reason she has four times the number of Slams that Sharapova does and Kvitova hasn't got past the semis since winning Wimbledon.


----------



## Nic (Jun 28, 2013)

Kotre said:


> Then you're kind of stupid. Yes, her sheer power is her greatest weapon but it takes more than power to win 16 slams. There's a reason she has four times the number of Slams that Sharapova does and Kvitova hasn't got past the semis since winning Wimbledon.



hmm no you don't when your power is on a whole other level to any other top women in the game.   I've watched Serena her entire career, and never have i seen her as one of the more skilled players.


----------



## Kotre (Jun 28, 2013)

Nic said:


> hmm no you don't when your power is on a whole other level to any other top women in the game.   I've watched Serena her entire career, and never have i seen her as one of the more skilled players.



She doesn't hit the ball THAT much harder than Sharapova. As in, there's all of 3 km/h difference between their first serve speeds and Sharapova's second serve is considerably faster. But if she didn't have the skill to back it up she'd spray errors like every other power player on a bad day.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 28, 2013)

Ana lost. ;______; Both of the Marias lost too. ;<


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 28, 2013)

ana is the only real casualty for me


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 28, 2013)

Ana is too thin these days, she's scared to play younger girls and start to get nervous. Don't see her ever winning another slam or get to top 10 at this point. If she doesn't work on her shot selections.

Serena also moves really well and her volleys&drop shots improved alot, it's not all about power. Given that she won loads of clay matches these past 2 years, now if you have watched her entire career, you should notice the changes instead of giving in to your sentimental feelings about her physique and apply she wins by pure power alone. It takes hard work and training. you can't take that away from her . I admire her mental strength also, your also need to be psychological strong in the mind to be a great player.


----------



## Nic (Jun 28, 2013)

Kotre said:


> She doesn't hit the ball THAT much harder than Sharapova. As in, there's all of 3 km/h difference between their first serve speeds and Sharapova's second serve is considerably faster. But if she didn't have the skill to back it up she'd spray errors like every other power player on a bad day.



I never said i considered Sharapova's game skilled.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 28, 2013)

I am like 95% sure Janowicz will take out Murray after today. Laura will probably lose to Erakovic, 
British people will wait another year


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 29, 2013)

Janowicz beating murray is something i can support


----------



## Nic (Jun 29, 2013)

Janowicz is getting so much hype but i just don't see Murray losing.


----------



## Kotre (Jun 29, 2013)

Nic said:


> I never said i considered Sharapova's game skilled.



I wasn't implying that you did. I'm making the point that Serena's power isn't that far above her peers and yet she's considerably more successful.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 29, 2013)

Come on Laura


----------



## Nic (Jun 29, 2013)

Kotre said:


> I wasn't implying that you did. I'm making the point that Serena's power isn't that far above her peers and yet she's considerably more successful.



yes because the current game overemphasizes power in the woman's game unlike skill.


----------



## Kotre (Jun 29, 2013)

Nic said:


> yes because the current game overemphasizes power in the woman's game unlike skill.



Then why, pray tell do players who have a similar amount of power not have a similar amount of success?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 29, 2013)

Mei Lin said:


> I am like 95% sure Janowicz will take out Murray after today. Laura will probably lose to Erakovic,
> British people will wait another year


----------



## Nic (Jun 29, 2013)

Kotre said:


> Then why, pray tell do players who have a similar amount of power not have a similar amount of success?



they don't have similar amounts of power.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 29, 2013)

Congrats to Laura coming back from the brink for a big win against a good grass-court player. This will ensure her ranking will be top 30 now after Wimbledon.


----------



## Kotre (Jun 29, 2013)

Nic said:


> they don't have similar amounts of power.



The difference between Serena's first serve and Sharapovas is lass than 1 mph. The difference between their second serves is about 10, in Sharapova's favour. Serena is immensely powerful, however don't make the mistake of thinking that just because she's powerful she isn't skilled. I don't like Serena, but you're just wrong if you think she's in any way unskilled.


----------



## Kotre (Jun 29, 2013)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Congrats to Laura coming back from the brink for a big win against a good grass-court player. This will ensure her ranking will be top 30 now after Wimbledon.



She's projected to be #25, unless she wins of course.


----------



## Nic (Jun 29, 2013)

Djokovic has won 46 of 49 points on his serve with 0 unforced errors after a 6-3,6-2,5-1 lead.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 29, 2013)

Shocked some how Erakovic choked 5-3,  Congrats Laura now try to beat Kanepi too


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2013)

Lightning Strike said:


> By good at tennis do you mean she just uses her raw power to dominate?



She's not just limited to raw power, I've seen times where she's got the touch to place the ball perfectly where no other woman can get to it.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 29, 2013)

nole destroyed chardy. won 100% of first serves and lost only three points in total on his service games. wow. his three unforced errors came only on the last two games of the match.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 29, 2013)

Joker at this point got nothing to worry about, Berdych,Del Potro is all injured and Tomic will get worn out by Berdych even more if he were to beat him.

Joker is sure in the final.

Murray need to get through Janowicz and that the final set . But I doubt it for some reason, given Murray is being too passive on all his matches so far.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 29, 2013)

i'm not ready to write off haas in the equation. dude's a great grass courter and he's already beaten nole this year. actually, the three players in the upper bracket of the top quarter have all beaten nole this year lol.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 29, 2013)

Mei Lin said:


> Murray need to get through Janowicz and that the final set . But I doubt it for some reason, given Murray is being too passive on all his matches so far.



Can't tell if serious...

You do realise Murray is fresher than anyone else at Wimbledon right now?


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 29, 2013)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Can't tell if serious...
> 
> You do realise Murray is fresher than anyone else at Wimbledon right now?



Can't tell if serious here too.

You do realise being fresher doesn't mean everything when it comes to match ups and what your opponents confidence during that match right?.
Robredo will tell you that last French open. Also on grass points finishes much quicker , so I don't think being tired would be an issue here

Janowicz so far hasn't lost a set so far and dominated Almagro with his net play and big serve.

last time I checked, Murray has lost to these opponents in Wimbledon, Nalbandian( I'll wont count this ,given Murray wasn't as a mature player as he is now) , Roddick,Nadal,Federer. They all serve well and played really aggressive , on this surface you need to be aggressive, beating Becker,Robredo,Lu in straight sets doesn't mean anything they don't have any big weapons to hurt Murray in the first place. He's next round is Youzhny that might give him trouble, depend if Youzhny can be consistent enough. But I expect him to get through, than probably played Verdasco, who is not a threat on grass don't even know how he make it that far, but he's inspired right now so he also might test Murray. Janowicz might even be nervous in the Semi final if gets there, but he should go through against Melzer and Mannarino/Kubot like no brainer. 

I am just saying if they do play, Murray's forehand right now sit at average of 73mph and  his inconsistent serve won't see him beat inspired and confidence players ready to make a upset and feel inspired on the center court. Given what happens to Federer and Nadal, Janowicz also likes to play against the Crowd. Murray hasn't been impressive so far despite all his straight sets wins, still making occasional errors and serves not getting as many free points as he should. I trusted my own eyes over what the British media is telling me sometimes.

Unless Murray steps up or probably because Janowicz being nervous. A inspired Janowicz playing well enough would taking him out and reach the final.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 30, 2013)

Mei Lin said:


> *You do realise being fresher doesn't mean everything when it comes to match ups and what your opponents confidence during that match right?.
> Robredo will tell you that last French open. Also on grass points finishes much quicker , so I don't think being tired would be an issue here*
> 
> Janowicz so far hasn't lost a set so far and dominated Almagro with his net play and big serve.



No, this is Wimbledon, not the French Open. Considering players have come into this even carrying niggles, injuries and slipping at times on the grass, Been fresher makes more of a difference esp. when on grass courts, movement goes a long way. Winning in straight sets and spending less time on court lives more in the tank mentally and physically esp. for the latter stages. The 'quick points' you claim just don't happen as much anymore now there is more players who play fine at the baseline than have serve and volley games. This isn't like the nineties or early 2000's when that was probably true. 

Murray right now is far more experienced player than you seem to take credit for. In fact you seem to still presume he will lose to the same big hitters he used to now despite him been number 2 in the world, having a GS and generally playing with more confidence and poise, precision and power on grass. Only Djokovic is his biggest threat here atm, make no mistake about it. Jerzy can cause an upset and has a big game, but Murray is comfortable against big servers like him seeing as he's one of the best returners in the game and been one of the most fit means I see no problems if he gets pushed in the final set seeing as he can outlast anyone on his day, as he proved in the US Open.

Almagro is average on grass so been dominated is hardly surprising as Murray would have the same thing anyway.


Jerzy gets to Murray in the latter stages, he'll lose to Murray in 4 sets.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 30, 2013)

Speedy Jag. said:


> No, this is Wimbledon, not the French Open. Considering players have come into this even carrying niggles, injuries and slipping at times on the grass, Been fresher makes more of a difference esp. when on grass courts, movement goes a long way. Winning in straight sets and spending less time on court lives more in the tank mentally and physically esp. for the latter stages. The 'quick points' you claim just don't happen as much anymore now there is more players who play fine at the baseline than have serve and volley games. This isn't like the nineties or early 2000's when that was probably true.
> 
> Murray right now is far more experienced player than you seem to take credit for. In fact you seem to still presume he will lose to the same big hitters he used to now despite him been number 2 in the world, having a GS and generally playing with more confidence and poise, precision and power on grass. Only Djokovic is his biggest threat here atm, make no mistake about it. Jerzy can cause an upset and has a big game, but Murray is comfortable against big servers like him seeing as he's one of the best returners in the game and been one of the most fit means I see no problems if he gets pushed in the final set seeing as he can outlast anyone on his day, as he proved in the US Open.
> 
> ...



Let see he lost to Raonic x2 , Janowicz, Gasquet, Federer, Del Potro, Wawrinka past year, He's not conformable with big serves on faster services at all. You are trying to refute when you say this is Wimbledon not French open, you mean winning in straight sets in Wimbledon meaning your fresher and that make you the more likely winner and its; different from other slam, like FO where it is the most stamina requiring slam of the 4. You implying that Wimbledon require more energy for 5 setters than a 5 setter on slower clay in FO. 

The fresher theories hold no true in most cases, Nadal in 2010 played 2 5 setters while Murray were comfortably winning in straight sets, he still lost regardless. Murray has always being 'fresher' these past few years but how come he still didn't win when it mattered. 

My quicker points claim holds true for big servers like Janowicz and Roddick who wouldn't want to play long baseline rallies and use their weapons to their peak. They ain't going to play Murray's baseline game all day, hello  why  would people opt for a baseline game that favors your opponent. Roredo,Lu,Becker of course has no weapons and had to play the baseline with Murray. This is grass if you have weapons like a huge serve and forehand points will end faster 1-2 punch or a ace/un-returnable serve. The grass court this year is even more slippery, making it harder to move to reach certain shots. Nadal/Federer didn't adapt to it well enough. To beat Murray you don't play baseline all the time,you need to try and hit him off the court if you have the weapons

Movement is a key on grass, but what good do that do you when you get hit off the court,Federer didn't win 7 Wlmbledon because of his movement. Murray is trying to be more aggressive these days. He makes more errors and more winners, He realise defending all the time isn't going to get you the win when it matters. Especially defending on grass is much harder. This also goes back to fact your saying Murray is comfortable with top servers, yet he's not that comfortable and now trying to improve his own serves to compete with theirs to try and get some cheat points. Reasons he lost in all those slams finals because he was outhit and didn't have the bigger shot. Even though he was suppose to be 'fresher'

Spending more time/less time on court, so yo u have 3 easy matches compare to someone who had to fight a bit, and they now have enough practice and confidence in their game, while Murray hasn't been challenged at all, still rusty. Well its good of course winning in straight sets give you more in the tank. The match practice will cost you in the long run. You see qualifiers coming in main draw these days with matches practices and see how far they go nowadays. You see the difference between the favorites 'the more fresh' still lose out to the 'assuming more fatigue'. 

I don't like the fact fresher is counted as a big factor ,especially in Wimbledon compared to other slams. I mean it is insulting , that they even have Sunday off, and people want to talk about Freshness in Wimbledon plays a big factor, it does play a small role but don't exaggerate it when it comes to Wimbledon. Serena/Venus/Federer should be the judge

Murray is about as fresh as who he is opponent, and how he and the other guy play that day.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 30, 2013)

Mei Lin said:


> *Let see he lost to Raonic x2 , Janowicz, Gasquet, Federer, Del Potro, Wawrinka past year*



Was that on grass? No, didn't think so. Previous form doesn't mean too much this year when Nadal after a good comeback went out first round...




Mei Lin said:


> He's not conformable with big serves on faster services at all.



Grass isn't as fast as it used to be and he's shown he's got better over the years with bigger servers and improving results in Wimbledon, which we'll focus on.



Mei Lin said:


> You are trying to refute when you say this is Wimbledon not French open, you mean winning in straight sets in Wimbledon meaning your fresher and that make you the more likely winner and its; different from other slam, like FO where it is the most stamina requiring slam of the 4. You implying that Wimbledon require more energy for 5 setters than a 5 setter on slower clay in FO.



No, just seems you're putting words in my mouth and claiming 'been fresher' and 'winning in straight sets' makes winning the tournament easier when I didn't say that. I said it's more of a factor this year because players are carrying more injuries which has caused 13 injury pull-outs this year, which you conveniently missed out and didn't take account for. Winning any GS requires more than that as you'd agree.



Mei Lin said:


> The fresher theories hold no true in most cases, Nadal in 2010 played 2 5 setters while Murray were comfortably winning in straight sets, he still lost regardless. Murray has always being 'fresher' these past few years but how come he still didn't win when it mattered.



Concentrate more on this year as what players did in the past doesn't coun for much this year as GS's like Wimbly tend to be different year on year as well as other tournies and GS's because other factors come into play than others like players getting better over time, the big fours form over the year and surprise runs and shocks along the way as well as fitness issues and so on. We have to consider *THIS YEAR* (let's concentrate on this year) Fed hasn't quite been up to speed until he finally won at Halle but even then it didn't take into account how well Stakhovsky played to beat him. Federer in the past has been susceptible to big serving hitters like Berdych and serve and volley players like Henman in the past but Stakhovsky showed with aggression and his S&V tactics can still beat the top players like Darcis also proved in the first round. I think Nadal issues with his knees will be problematic on grass unless he gets some practice in a tournament beforehand to see what state he is in. Not counting him out in coming back better than ever tho. After the AUS Open Murray has been a bit hot and cold, but clearly his back problem hampered him in the clay-court season and skipping the French may prove to be an master-stroke if he gets to the final again. Not a full gone conclusion off course with dangerous floaters still in the draw, but he must feel more confidence in his game and form not to worry he can't handle it. Djoko has had a solid year and looks like he needs Nadal and an inspired Fed to drop form if he meets them again next year. He looks good and Chardy got destroyed really but a good win aside, he knows he hasn't won anything yet but he'll be in confident mood for the 2nd week.

The promising young players like Raonic/Janowicz/Dimitrov/Tomic have been decent this year without any standing out too much, but it's a difficult era to impress esp. if you beat one of the top four but have to face another one and possibly another in the big tournaments. Winning against them is one thing, but gaining the consistency to beat two or three of them at the same time is another kettle of fish esp. when the old guard like Del Potro/Gasquet/Ferrer/Tsonga and a few others can still make an impression.



Mei Lin said:


> My quicker points claim holds true for big servers like Janowicz and Roddick who wouldn't want to play long baseline rallies and use their weapons to their peak. They ain't going to play Murray's baseline game all day, hello  why  would people opt for a baseline game that favors your opponent. Roredo,Lu,Becker of course has no weapons and had to play the baseline with Murray. This is grass if you have weapons like a huge serve and forehand points will end faster 1-2 punch or a ace/un-returnable serve. The grass court this year is even more slippery, making it harder to move to reach certain shots. Nadal/Federer didn't adapt to it well enough. To beat Murray you don't play baseline all the time,you need to try and hit him off the court if you have the weapons



Ok going to have to break my rule in not using past references again 

Remember Karlovic? He's a monstrous server who will finish points very quickly esp on the grass courts but Murray has found a way to beat players like him in the past so it's not foreign to him. Murray can only beat what is in front of him like Djoko's doing who many felt had the easier draw. Just seems like you're criticizing for beating players because none of them were Janowicz and thus meaning he'll do poorly against him because of that 
The grass court 'slippiness' is due to weather issues of extra moisture and rain early in the week. Same for everyone else so tough luck if you slip but it isn't the groundsman fault. Just some players didn't adapt their game from the clays, possibly having not enough time to get enough grass-court practice but an extra week for the grass court season in a few years will change that hopefully. Also power isn't the only way to beat Murray. Variety also works well against him as he himself struggles against unorthodox players like Dolgopolov and Tomic who mix it up and use good slice shots to change the pace.  



Mei Lin said:


> This also goes back to fact your saying Murray is comfortable with top servers, yet he's not that comfortable and now trying to improve his own serves to compete with theirs to try and get some cheat points. Reasons he lost in all those slams finals because he was outhit and didn't have the bigger shot. Even though he was suppose to be 'fresher'



He's a great returner so should know what to expect from big servers nowadays. My point was he's doing better since some respect because he's getting further in GS comps. This is where his bread and butter is now. The fact his ranking has been consistently up there over the last few years would suggest that, surely? 

The reasons for his defeats esp in key moments in the GS finals has been him not taking the risk and trusting himself in the big points and often been too passive. Mentally speaking he had a bad block against Federer, Nadal and Djoko at GS level for a while in the early days until he got better and started to beat Nadal on a few occasions and beat Djoko and Fed in the Olympics and Djoko again in the US Open. Not saying he'll beat them all now easily, but he'll take more confidence in that he can actually beat them when it counts, so expect tight contests between them from now on as Murray will give less away than he used too. He wasn't really 'fresher' back then as he didn't miss the French Open like he did this year.



Mei Lin said:


> Spending more time/less time on court, so yo u have 3 easy matches compare to someone who had to fight a bit, and they now have enough practice and confidence in their game, while Murray hasn't been challenged at all, still rusty. Well its good of course winning in straight sets give you more in the tank. The match practice will cost you in the long run. You see qualifiers coming in main draw these days with matches practices and see how far they go nowadays. You see the difference between the favorites 'the more fresh' still lose out to the 'assuming more fatigue'.



I've watched both Murray and Djoko and I can't tell who has used the least amount of energy as such as both are playing within themselves. Murray can give a lot more and so can Djoko. They make it look easy because their that good, that's the difference. Key to the first week is not to peak till the second, so been 'rusty' or having 'easy matches' doesn't matter as much till the business end of a Slam. Qualifiers doing well because they have been out longer in the tournament can happen yes, but their not consistent enough usually after a big win or two to keep that high level. If Darcis and Stakhovsky not been injured maybe they would have gone further, but I doubt it as shocks happen in all Slams and tend to bee one offs. Playing a big player in a GS is like a minnow playing a Big team in a Cup. They can win a one off, but lack the quality and consistency to go further bar the precious few once in a while.



Mei Lin said:


> I don't like the fact fresher is counted as a big factor ,especially in Wimbledon compared to other slams. I mean it is insulting , that they even have Sunday off, and people want to talk about Freshness in Wimbledon plays a big factor, it does play a small role but don't exaggerate it when it comes to Wimbledon. Serena/Venus/Federer should be the judge



Why is it insulting because of the amount of injuries that occurred? This years Clay court season must have been brutal as they're falling like flies out there. Players need to manage their tournament schedules as not to burn themselves out before a slam if that's what we're seeing so that they have a better chance and start 'fresh'.Venus isn't much of a mention because she has Sjogren's syndrome to manage unfortunately.



Mei Lin said:


> Murray is about as fresh as who he is opponent, and how he and the other guy play that day.



It helps not playing in the French Open and showing good form on grass to win at Queens and Get to the 2nd week of Wimbledon without dropping a set.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 30, 2013)

I am going to watch Murray vs Youzhny before I make more comments.Feel this is the first real test Murray faces, depends on this performance some opinions might change.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 30, 2013)

Right now with Murray it's all going to be down to his first serve.  This is something that has dogged him all his career in that he never seems to average over 60% when it matters.  Unlike the others in the big 4 Murray's first serve is a problem that could prevent him from beating anyone determined enough.

If he gets to the final and still serves bad Novak will have a field day with him.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 1, 2013)

Mei Lin said:


> I am going to watch Murray vs Youzhny before I make more comments.Feel this is the first real test Murray faces, depends on this performance some opinions might change.



Guess I win this round, or this was tl;dr 



Nemesis said:


> Right now with Murray it's all going to be down to his first serve.  This is something that has dogged him all his career in that he never seems to average over 60% when it matters.  Unlike the others in the big 4 Murray's first serve is a problem that could prevent him from beating anyone determined enough.
> 
> If he gets to the final and still serves bad Novak will have a field day with him.



lel he's been in the 60s so far and has won most of his points when he gets it in(1st serve). Even his 2nd serves look better than before. Youhzny is useful on grass but Murray will have too much I would think . 3 tight sets or Youhzny may take a set of him.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jul 1, 2013)

Janowicz having a hard time :3


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 1, 2013)

Serena lost from 4-2 up serving bad and looks out of it, Winning French means you can't win Wimbledon these days, Lisicki is such a lucky girl drawing them every year


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 1, 2013)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Guess I win this round, or this was tl;dr



The match hasn't started 



Mei Lin said:


> No they are not going to



One down, one to go


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 1, 2013)

Well done Lisciki! Nice to see Williams can still get beaten.

Time for Murray choke


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 1, 2013)

Stephens, Pironkova, Lisicki,Li Na,Kvitova, Flipkens,Bartoli,Kanepi in the QF.

Kvitova,Bartoli,Na please win this title.

I can't stand Lisicki , shes like really fake.


----------



## Nic (Jul 1, 2013)

couldn't win the AO or Wimbledon of all places with the shitty competition in women's tennis these days?


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 1, 2013)

Azarenka,Sharapova,Serena,Serena,Azarenka,Serena the trend is broken because this year's grass courts are dangerous and upsets is not that hard this year.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 1, 2013)

Mei Lin said:


> Stephens, *Pironkova,* Lisicki,Li Na,Kvitova, Flipkens,*Bartoli*,Kanepi in the QF.
> 
> Kvitova,Bartoli,Na please win this title.
> 
> I can't stand Lisicki , shes like really fake.



She hasn't won her match, A-Rad is serving for the 2nd set atm.

Bartoli also hasn't finished her match yet :3


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 1, 2013)

Speedy Jag. said:


> She hasn't won her match, A-Rad is serving for the 2nd set atm.
> 
> Bartoli also hasn't finished her match yet :3



In my mind I hope Pironkova wins.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 1, 2013)

Mei Lin said:


> In my mind I hope Pironkova wins.



Just be reasonable and let them win first just in case they may lose because your mind can be wrong 

Cracking performance by Lisicki to outplay and out-hit Serena.

This suggest GS potential winner to me and certainly top 10 ranking soon if she stays fit.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 1, 2013)

Lisicki is the favourite right now, her only threat is Radwanska and herself


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 1, 2013)

Mei Lin said:


> Lisicki is the favourite right now, her only threat is *Radwanska* and herself



That's funny, I thought your mind was never wrong and allowed Pironkova through.

What happened?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 1, 2013)

The fix was in!!! 

Serena got screwed!! 

who am I kidding she totally failed today


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 1, 2013)

More like Lisicki owns French Open Champions for the lulz 

oh, one more thing Tom.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 1, 2013)

Speedy Jag. said:


> That's funny, I thought your mind was never wrong and allowed Pironkova through.
> 
> What happened?



My mind wanted Li Na to played Pironkova, I guess Radwanska is equivalent to Pironkova in terms of playing style, I just hope she gets to the Final


----------



## Tazmo (Jul 1, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

